# [Ranking] Unigine Heaven 4.0



## minicoopers (12. Februar 2013)

Willkommen zum




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 Hier der Download-Link: Download Heaven 4.0 DX11 Benchmark

 *Verwendet bitte für den Benchmark folgende Settings:*



Spoiler



entweder (FullHD, obere Liste)

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oder (720p, untere Liste)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





 



 
Es ist natürlich nicht erlaubt, eine treiberseitige Deaktivierung von  AA/AF und Tesselation zu erzwingen.  Sowohl bei Anti-Aliasing als auch beim anisotropen Filter und Tesselation muss ein Häkchen bei "Use Application settings" bzw. "Anwendungseinstellungen verwenden" gesetzt werden.


Ladet als Beweis einen Screenshot des Scores mit folgenden Inhalten hoch: CPU-Z (Reiter CPU, Memory, Mainboard) und GPU-Z


Ein Eintrag in die Highscore-Liste erfolgt nur, wenn ihr nach diesem Schema postet:

*Punktzahl | User Name | CPU @ Frequenz | Ram @ Frequenz, Latenzen und Command Rate | Grafikarte(n) @ Chip-/Shader-/Speichertakt |  Link*

z.B. 1591 | streetjumper16 | i7-2600K @ 4500MHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24-1T | Radeon HD 7970 @ 1225/1700MHz |  Link

Kurze Anleitung zum "Link": 



Spoiler



Um den Link am Ende der Zeile hinzuzufügen, klickt auf Euren angehängten Screenshot und wählt "Link in neuem Tab öffnen". Dann kopiert die Adresse des neuen Tabs und fügt sie am Ende der Zeile ein. Dann könnt ihr auf "Vorschau" klicken, und der Link wird automatisch umgewandelt. Dann nur noch den Text in "Link" ändern und fertig 

Wenn Euer Browser den Link nicht automatisch umwandelt, könnt Ihr es so machen:
Den Screenshot per Anhang hochladen. Dann in die  Vorschau gehen und den Screenshot im Neuen Tab öffnen. Dann die Adresse  des Tabs kopieren und folgendermaßen  verlinken:

[*url=http://Adresse des verlinken screenshots]Link[/url*] (Ihr müsst aber die Sternchen und alle Leerzeichen weglassen, nur anders kann ich es hier nicht schreiben)


Die Ranglisten wird es je einmal für Single GPU und einmal für Multi GPU geben. 

Jeder User kann je einmal im Single- und einmal im Multi-GPU-Ranking vertreten sein, daher bitte Updates kenntlich machen. 
Bei Punktegleichstand erfolgt der Eintrag in die Rangliste in der Reihenfolge des höchsten Min. FPS-Wert.

Bitte keine Diskussionen, in diesem Thread sollten nur Scores gepostet werden. Dafür gibt es ab sofort den Unigine Heaven 4.0 Diskussionsthread




 Let's bench 

Danke an Softy für seine tolle Vorlage vom Heaven 3.0 Benchmark Thread  ​


----------



## minicoopers (12. Februar 2013)

*Multi GPU Rangliste (1080p)*



|
5898 |Bull56| i7-5960X@ 4,75 GHz | 32GB DDR4-2800MHz CL 16-18-18-35 2T | 3x GTX 980 Ti @ 1530/1952
 | Link

|5178 | MADman_One | i7-5960x @ 4,6 GHz | 64GB DDR4-2666MHz CL 14-14-14-36 2T | 2x GTX Titan X @ 1476/1975 | 
Link


|4976 |Bull56| i7-5960X@ 4,75 GHz | 32GB DDR4-2800MHz CL 16-18-18-35 2T | 2xGTX 980 Ti @ 1738/1999
 | Link

|4975 | Delabody | i7 5930k @ 4,6 | G.Skill @ 2400MHz, CL15 15 15 35 2T | 2x  980ti@ 1531MHz/2816/7710 | 
Link

|4864| Freizeitmanager |i7-5960X @ 4750 MHz | 16 GB DDR4-3000 Mhz CL 15-15-15-35 2T | 3 x Titan Black 1270/1750MHz |
Link

| 4856 | Bull56 | i7-4930K @ 4,75 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2666 MHz CL 11-13-13-35 2T | 4x R9 290X @ 1095/1296 | 
Link

|4733| bans3i | i7-3930k @ 5,0 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600CL 9-9-9-24-2T | 4x GTX Titan @ 937/1602/976 MHz | 
LINK

|4632 | Delusa | i7-6700K @ 4800MHz | 16GB DDR4-3400 CL 16-18-18-38-2T | 2x EVGA 980TI sc+ @ 1468/1928MHz | 
Link
|4485 | TheFanaticTesters | Intel i7-6700K 4900MHz | 32GB DDR4-2800 CL 16-18-18-36 | Nvidia 2x1070 GTX Asus Sli 2060 MHz |
Link

|4443 | tobi1111 | i7-3770K @ 4500MHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24-2T | 2x GTX980Ti @ 1250/1326MHz |
Link

| 4213 | Bull56 | i7-4960X @ 4,75 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2666 MHz CL 11-13-13-35 2T | 3xGTX Titan @ 1096/1641 | 
Link

|4119|hellr3aser|i7 5820@4,7Ghz|16GB DDR4-3055 CL 17-17-17-37-2T@|GTX970 Tri 
Sli@1524/1878|[URL="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachments/805786d1423961546-ranking-unigine-heaven-4-0-a-heaven2.jpg[/email"]]Link[/URL]
|3711 | crank558 | i7-4790K @ 4400MHz | 16GB DDR3-2400 CL 10-12-12-31-1T | 2x GTX980 @ 1465/2043MHz | [URL="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachments/807361d1424496764-ranking-unigine-heaven-4-0-a-3711.jpg"]Link[/URL]
|3542 | Schrotti | i7-4930K @ 4000MHz | 16GB DDR3-1866 CL 9-9-9-24-2T | 2x GTX980 @ 1506/2000MHz | [URL="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachments/796456d1420653674-ranking-unigine-heaven-4-0-a-heaven_new.jpg"]Link[/URL]
|3513 | Silversurfer72 | i7-4770K @ 4400MHz | 16GB DDR3-2400 CL 10-12-12-31-2T | GTX 980  @ 1492/1928MHz|  [URL="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachments/804131d1423312558-ranking-unigine-heaven-4-0-a-heaven3513.png"]Link[/URL]
| 3503 | Softy | i7-3770K @ 5,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2666 MHz CL 11-13-12-28  1T | 2x GTX 780 Ti  @ 1320/4000 | [URL="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachments/774937d1412317662-ranking-unigine-heaven-4-0-heaven-3503.png"]Link[/URL]
| 3491 | kampfschaaaf | i7-3970X @ 4800MHz | 8GiB DDR3-2133 CL 9-11-9-27-1T | 4x HD 7970 @ 1100/1500MHz | [URL="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachments/675440d1377033485-ranking-unigine-heaven-4-0-ding.jpg"]Link[/URL]
|3379 | delabody | i7-5930k @ 3700MHz | 16GB DDR4-2133 CL 15-15-15-35-2T | 2 x GTX 980 @ 1418/1902MHz |  [URL="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachments/811497d1426088735-ranking-unigine-heaven-4-0-a-pcgh_uninigine_gtx980sli_stock-settings.png"]Link[/URL]
|3307 | SHOKK | i7-4790K @4.00GHz | 16 GB DDR3-1600 CL 11-11-11-28-1T | GTX 980@1423/1818MHz| [URL="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachments/804157-ranking-unigine-heaven-4-0-a-unbenannt.jpg"]Link[/URL]
[COLOR=#000000]| 3291 | pagani-s | i7-6800k @ 4200MHz | 32GB DDR4-2800 CL 16-18-18-36-CR2 | 2x Gtx980 @ 1301 (Boost 1402)/1800MHz |[/COLOR][URL="http://http//extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachments/931892d1482955491-ranking-unigine-heaven-4-0-a-ungine-heaven-sli-4-2ghz.jpg"]Link[/URL]
|3101| Swisskala | i7 4770K @4,5GHz | 16 GB DDR3 @2000,  9-9-9-27 | 2x R9 290X TRI-X OC  @1210/1610 MHz |[URL="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachments/778127d1413322510-ranking-unigine-heaven-4-0-heaven.jpg"]Link[/URL]
|3040 | Pulverkuss | i7-3820 @ 4750MHz | 16GB DDR3-2333 CL 10-12-12-29-1T | EVGA GTX 970 SSC SLI @ [email]1558@1,225Volt/3996MHz|[URL="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachments/814508d1427559711-ranking-unigine-heaven-4-0-a-heaven.png[/email"]]Link[/URL]
|3029 | Bioschnitzel | i7-4790K @ 4200MHz | 2x 8GB DDR3-1866 CL 10-11-10-30-1T | 2x  GTX970 @ 1473/1978MHz | [URL="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachments/827978d1432745940-ranking-unigine-heaven-4-0-a-heaven_3029.png"]Link[/URL]
|3011 | Bull56 | i7-4960X @ 4,8GHz | 8GB DDR3-1760 9-9-9-24 1T | 2xGTX 780 1266/1656 | [URL="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachments/684884d1380478634-ranking-unigine-heaven-4-0-unbenannt.png"]Link[/URL]
|2928 | kuckz |i7 4770K @ 3900MHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 9-9-9-24 | 2x GTX 690 @ 1020/1502 MHz | [URL="http://Link"]Link[/URL]
|2896 | Christian1987 | i7-3970X @ 4000MHz | 32GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24-2T | 2x GTX 690 @ 1020/1502 |[URL="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachments/625512d1360867006-ranking-unigine-heaven-4-0-unbenannt.png"]Link[/URL]
  | 2875 | GTX780SLI | i7 4770k @3,5ghz | 16 GB DDR3-1600-CL-11-11-11-28-1T | GTX 780 SLI @ 980/1550Mhz | [URL="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachments/797283d1420987872-ranking-unigine-heaven-4-0-a-sdfdsfdsf.png"]Link[/URL]
|2851 | Kingmynos | i7-3770K @ 4.8GHz | 16GB DDR3-2200 CL 11-13-13-32-2T | 2X 290X @ 1100/1450MHz                         
|2835 | eagle*23* | i5-3570K @ 5Ghz | 8GB DDR3-2200 CL 10-11-11-21-1T | 2x GTX780 @ 1150/1750| [URL="http://abload.de/img/06-09-2013_18-03-05ntyet.png"]Link[/URL]
|2813 | Minutourus | i5-4670K @ 4.5GHz | 16GB DDR3-2400 CL 11-12-12-25-1T | 2 x 290 @ 1080/1600MHz                         |[URL="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachments/748770d1403284361-ranking-unigine-heaven-4-0-2813_1080-1600.jpg"]Link[/URL]
|2790 | Kinglimp | i7 2600k @ 4,5GHz | DDR3 @ 1600MHz, 9-9-9-24-2T|2x R9 290x Tri-X OC @ 1100MHz/1500MHz |[URL="http://saved.im/mty3otiwyxf5/benchmark.png"]Link[/URL]
|2734| xabix | i7-4770k @ 4.2 Ghz | 32 GB DDR3-1866 9-10-9-27 2T | 2x GTX 780 @ 1150/1527| [URL="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachments/739570d1400158424-ranking-unigine-heaven-4-0-xabix-result.jpg"]Link[/URL]
|2526 | BertB | iFX 8320 @ 4,8GHz | 16GB ddr3 1600-10-10-10-27 1T | 2x r9 290 @ 1040/1350 |[URL="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/110215-bertb-albums-benches-6417-picture784682-heaven-100-punkte.html"]Link[/URL]
|2338 | Reytiros | i7-3960x @4500 MHz | 32GB DDR3 @ 1600 Mhz CL-9-9-9-24 2T | 2x GTX 780 @ 863/1502 MHz| [URL="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachments/682327d1379452949-ranking-unigine-heaven-4-0-bench3.jpg"]Link[/URL]
|2154 | streetjumper16 | i7 2600K @4,7GHz | 8 GB DDR3 @1333, 9-9-9-24 1T | 2x GTX 680 @1320/1927MHz | [URL="http://www.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/heaven7x0vm3u4ok.jpg"]Link[/URL]
|2136 | Brez$$z | i7-3770K @ 4,85 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 9-11-10-30 2T | 2x 7970 @ 1300/1650 Mhz | [URL="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachments/625340d1360791788-ranking-unigine-heaven-4-0-heaven4.0.2.jpg"]Link[/URL]
|2130|Delusa|i7 3770k @4700MHz|8GB DDR3-1600 CL9-9-9-24- 2T |2x GTX680 1219MHz/1672MHz | [URL="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachments/776099d1412690446-ranking-unigine-heaven-4-0-screenshot-2014-10-07-15.56.14.png"[URL="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachments/776099d1412690446-ranking-unigine-heaven-4-0-screenshot-2014-10-07-15.56.14.png[/URL"]Link[/URL]
|2112 | gecan | i7-3930K @ 4700MHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 7-8-8-24-1T | 2x HD 7970 @ 1280/1800MHz | [URL="http://saved.im/mtg5mtc0yzy4/uniginebenchcf.png"]Link[/URL]
|2098 | eagle*23* | i5-3570K @ 5Ghz | 8GB DDR3-2200 CL 10-11-11-21-1T | 2x GTX680 @ 1266/1852 | [URL="http://abload.de/image.php?img=05-26-2013_11-38-518qze1.png"]Link[/URL]
|2053 |Hawky1980 | AMD FX 8350 @ 5,2 GHz | 16 GB DDR3-1660 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | 2x HD 7970 @ 1200/1750 MHz | [URL="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachments/663973d1373393470-ranking-unigine-heaven-4-0-heaven-4-cfx.jpg"]Link[/URL]
|2027 | SilverSurfer72 | i7-4770K @ 4.284GHz | 16GB DDR3-2400 CL  11-13-13-31 | 2 x GTX 770 @ 1320 MHz /3805 MHz |[URL="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachments/753242d1404932366-ranking-unigine-heaven-4-0-heaven_silversurfer72.png"]Link[/URL]
|1926 | Softy | i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-28 1T | EVGA GTX 690 @ 1020/3600/1125 MHz | [URL="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachments/625097d1360741288-ranking-unigine-heaven-4-0-heaven-1080p.png"]Link[/URL]
|1917 | Hellsing217 | FX-8350 @ 4.6 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24-1T | 2x GTX 770 @ 1297/3558 MHz | [URL="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachments/708496d1389068646-ranking-unigine-heaven-4-0-pcgh-bench-2.png"]Link[/URL]
| 1860 | wambofisch | i7 3770k @4400MHz | 8GB DDR3 2400 CL 10-12-12-31 2T | 2x GTX770 @1306MHz/1890MHz |  [URL="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachments/693004d1383225258-ranking-unigine-heaven-4-0-pcgh-heaven-4.0.png"]Link[/URL]
|1785|Delusa|i7 3770k @4700MHz|8GB DDR3-1600 CL9-9-9-24- 2T |2xGTX680 1536MHz/1552MHz|[URL="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachments/758342d1406923624-ranking-unigine-heaven-4-0-screenshot-2014-08-01-22.00.38.png"]Link[/URL]
[COLOR=#000000]| 1772 | -Henry- | i7 3770K @ 4,3 GHz | 16 GB DDR3-1600 CL-9-9-9-24-2T | 2x GTX 960 4GB @ 1510/3665MHz | [/COLOR][URL="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachments/934998d1484744419-ranking-unigine-heaven-4-0-a-unbenannt.png"]Link[/URL]
|1673 | ifrflyer | i7-4790K @ 4400MHz | 2x 8GB DDR3-2133 CL 9-11-11-31-2T | 2x Asus  GTX670 @ 915/980MHz |[URL="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachments/829435d1433278357-ranking-unigine-heaven-4-0-a-heaven_bench.jpg"]Link[/URL]
|1536 | CaptainStuhlgang | Intel Xeon E3-1230v3 @ 3,9GHz | 8GB DDR3 @ 1686Mhz 10-11-11-30 2T | 2x GTX 670 @ 980Mhz/915Mhz | [URL="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachments/763948d1408837351-ranking-unigine-heaven-4-0-unigine-3.png"]Link[/URL]
|1316 | Crank558 | FX-8350 @4,00Ghz | 8GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24-1T | 2xHD7870 @ 1175/1250MHz | [URL="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachments/704298d1387696121-ranking-unigine-heaven-4-0-ranking.jpg"]Link[/URL]
|1188 | Silent_Ghost | FX-8320 @3800MHz | 8GB DDR3 1600  CL 9-9-9-24-2T | 2x 7870DD @1000MHz/1250MHz  | [URL="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachments/692146d1382906685-ranking-unigine-heaven-4-0-unigine_heaven.jpg"]Link[/URL]
[COLOR=#000000]| 1182 | Coregamer97 | E5-1660 @ 4,4 Ghz | 16GB @ 2400 Mhz , CL 10-12-12-31-CR1 | GTX 590 @ 685/1707 Mhz | [/COLOR][URL="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachments/933727d1483998456-ranking-unigine-heaven-4-0-a-heaven-4.0-beweis.png"]Link[/URL]
|1110| BL4CK_92 | i5-2500K @ 4300MHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24-1T | GTX570 SLI 810/1620/2140 | [URL="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachments/625464d1360860817-ranking-unigine-heaven-4-0-unbenannt.png"]Link[/URL]
[/table]
[/CENTER]


----------



## minicoopers (12. Februar 2013)

*Single GPU Rangliste (1080p)*




| 4018 | sYn| i7-6900K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 15-15-15-35 2T | GTX 1080Ti @2063 / 6000 | Link
|3929 | ..::Siles::.. | i7-4790K @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 10-12-12-31 2T | GTX 1080 Ti @ ~1950/3000 | 
Link

|3913 | BigPhilipp91 | I7 4930K @4200MHz | 32GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24-1T | GTX Titan X (Pascal) @2000MHz |  
Link

| 3845 | rtxus | xeon E3-1231v3 @ 3,4Ghz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24-2T | GTX 1080 Ti @2137/5595Mhz | 
Link

| 
3299 | Watertouch | i5 4690K @4.7GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL11 | Gainward GTX 1080 Phoenix @2.24GHz | 
Link
|3223 | jeamal | i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX 1080 @ 2114/5900| Link
| 3206 | SuddenDeathStgt | i7-3770K @4500MHz | 24GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24-1T | GTX1080 @2,11GHz GPU/11,2GHz VRAM | 
Link
 | 3197
 | Daniel9494 | i7 4790K @4.5GHz | 16GB DDR3-2400 CL11 | Z
otac GTX 1080 AMP! Extreme 
2100Mhz /5550Mhz @ 55°C | Link

| 3163 | AtomicFrost | I7-4770K @ 4,5GHz | 16GB DDR3-2666MHz CL 11-13-13-35-1T | EVGA GeForce GTX 1080 FTW Gaming ACX 3.0 Aktiv @ 2163/5650| 
Link

|3152 | Schrotti | i7-5930K @ 4700MHz | 16GB DDR4-2400 CL 15-15-15-35-2T | GTX 1080 @ 2114/5556MHz | 
Link

|3081 | smoker1990 | I7 6700K @4500MHz | 16GB DDR4-2400 CL 16-16-16-39-2T | GTX 1080 MSI Gaming X @2062,5MHz | 
 Link

|3012 | simder | i7-4970K @4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 10-12-12-31 1T | GTX1080 @ 2000/5410 MHz | 
Link
 | 3004 | Radicalxc | i7-6700K @Stock | 16GB DDR4-3000 CL 15-15-15-36-2T | Zotac AMP! Extreme GTX1080 @Stock 1911 Mhz GPU/10,8GHz |
Link

|2934 | Cat Toaster | Xeon E5 2697v2 @ 3000 MHz | 32 GB DDR3-1900 CL 11-11-11-31-2T | Geforce 1080 @ ~2100/5506MHz | 
Link

|2851| hellr3aser | i7 5820K @ 4,75  Ghz | 12GB DDR4@3000 CL 17-17-17-36-2T | GTX Titan X, 1550/2000 Mhz| 
Link
|2837 | DrDave| i7-3770K@ 4900MHz | 16GB DDR3-2200 CL 10-12-11-28-1T | GTX 980 Ti @ 1578/2115MHz | 
Link

|2806 | MADman_One | i7-5960x @ 4,6 GHz | 64GB DDR4-2666MHz CL  14-14-14-36 2T | GTX Titan X @ 1522/2000 |  
Link
 |2750 | DrDave| i7-3770K@ 4700MHz | 16GB DDR3-2200 CL 10-12-11-28-1T | GTX 980 Ti @ 1547/2115MHz | 
Link
| 2744 | Duvar | i7-4770K @ 4600MHz | 16GB DDR3-2400 CL 10-12-12-31-2T | GTX 1070 @ 2190/2352 |
Link

| 2737 | Softy | i7-5820K @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3200 MHz CL 15-15-15-35 2T | GTX 980 Ti @ 1500/2100 | 
Link

|2732 | Zotac2012 | i5-4690K @4700MHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24-2T | GTX 1070 @1722MHz (Boost 2113MHz) /2352MHz| 
Link

|2730 | Darkearth27 | i7-4790K @ 4700MHz | 16GB DDR3-2400 CL 11-13-13-31-1T | Geforce 980 Ti @ 1530/2000MHz | 
Link

|2708 | pupsi11 | i7-4790K @ 4,0 GHz | 16GBDDR3-1600MHzCL9-9-9-24| GTX 980Ti @ 1550/2101 | 
Link

|2705 | enta | Intel i7 5820K @ 4,5Ghz | 16 GB DDR4-3000 DIMM  CL15-16-16-39 | GTX 980 Ti @ 1517/2103  |
Link

|2684 | beathoven | i7-3930K @ 4,4 GHz | 32GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24  2T | GTX 980Ti @ 1540/4000MHz  |  
Link

|2672 | huggibaerchen123 | Intel Core i7 4790K @ 4,6Ghz | DDR3-1600 DIMM  CL9-9-9-27 | GTX 980 Ti @  1500/4001|
Link

|2669 | SHOKK | i7-4790K @ 4000MHz | 16GB DDR3-1866 CL 11-11-11-28-1T | GTX980Ti @ 1500/2050MHz |
Link

|2665| Nijo44| i7-4790k @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-13-13-30 2T |  GTX Titan X @  1538/1778|
Link

|2656 | TheRealRayden | 5820K @ 4,7 GHz | 32 GB DDR4-2666 MHz CL  12-12-12-30 1T | TITAN X @ 1302 / 1953|  
Link
|2648 | Shzlmnzl | i7-4790k CPU @ 4600MHz | 16GB DDR3-2400 CL 10-12-12-31-2T | GTX 1070 @ 2113/4417MHz | LINK
|2629 | Bull56 | Intel Core i7-5960X @  4,75 GHz | 32GB DDR3-2800 CL 16-18-18-37 2T | Nvidia GeForce GTX 980 Ti  @1417/1916 |  Link
|2621 | MrHide | Intel Core i7 5930K @ 4,5Ghz | 16GB DDR4 1500 @  , 16 16 16 16 36 2T |
 GTX 980 Ti @ 1530/2003 |  
Link

|2594 | TheBenMain | i7-4790k @ 4700MHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 8-9-10-11 |  EVGA Geforce GTX 980 Ti Hybrid @ 1358/2003MHz |  
Link
|2536 | Delusa | i7-3770K @ 4236MHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL  9-9-9-24-1T | EVGA 980Ti sc+  @ 1516/1800MHz  |Link
|2521 | RUDA | i7-2700K @ 4300 | 16GB DDR3-1333 CL 8-8-8-23-2T | 980TI@  1355/1805MHz|Link
|2508 | Jolly91 | i7-3930K @ 4500MHz | 16GB DDR3-1866 CL 11-11-11-28-1T | GTX980Ti @ 1520/2005MHz |Link
|2502 | Whitetea | i7-930 @ 4,2GHz | 12GB DDR3-1600 @ CL 9-9-9-24-1T | GTX 980 Ti @ 1341/3705 |  Link
|2494 | PCGHGS | i7 4930K @ 4,0 GHz | 16GB DDR3 @ 2400 MHz CL 11-13-14-32 2T | GTX 1070 @ 1987/4202 | Link
|2481 | Bioschnitzel | i7-4790K @ 4400MHz | 2x 8GB DDR3-1866 CL   10-11-10-30-1T | GTX 980 TI @ 1326/1853MHz |  Link
|2481 | Vodkaice87 | I7-5820k @ 4,25Ghz | DDR4-3000 CL 15-15-15-35 2T |   Inno3d GTX 980 TI  @ 1452 Boost/2000Mhz |  Link
|2472 | ForceOne | i5-2500k @4,2GHz | 8 GB DDR3 1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24-1T | GTX 1070 @2025/4303MHz |Link
|2453 | Phoenix2lux | i5-4460 CPU @ 3199MHz | 16GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24-2T | GTX 1070 @ 2032/4500MHz | Link
| 2431 | Terrorheizer | i7-5930k @4500MHz | 16GB DDR-4 2666 CL 18-18-18-43 2T | ASUS GTX 1070 Strix @ 1920/2027 | Link
|2374 | Drahgo85 | I7-4790K @ 4,5GHz | 16GB DDR3-2400MHz CL 11-13-13-31-2T | Gigabyte Xtreme 980 TI @ 1470/1800 Mhz  | Link
|2357 | Asmund | Xeon E3-1231 v3 @ 3,4 GHz  | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 10-10-10-30 1T | KFA2 GeForce GTX 980 Ti HOF@ Stock | Link
|2340 | bonbon2k| i7 3930K @ 4200MHz | 16GB DDR3-2133 CL 9-11-10-27-2T |  GTX 980 Ti @ 1361/1753MHz |  
Link

|2332 | Abductee | E3-1230V2 @ 3500MHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24-2T |  GTX 980 Ti @ 1316/1800MHz |  
Link
|2327
 | Matriach | i5-4570 @ 3,2GHz | 16GB DDR3-1396 CL 9-9-9-24-2T | 
Gigabyte GTX 980ti G1 Gaming 
@1152/1241MHz 
 |
 Link

|2320 | tffMrPink | 
 i7-4790k @ 4400MHz | 
16GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24 | MSI GTX 980Ti  1140/1753MHz|Link

|2089 | panos7 | Xeon W3690@4122MHz |12 GB DDR3-1833 CL 9-9-9-24-2T| GTX 780 @ 1019/1652MHz | 
 LINK 

|2063|KennyPowers | i7-2700K @ 5000MHz | 12GB DDR3-1600 CL  9-9-9-24-2T | GTX 780 Ti @ 1523/2049MHz |  
Link

|2057| Ryle | i7-4790K @ 4,5GHz | 8GB DDR3-2400 CL 11-13-13-31-2T | GTX  780 Ti  @ 1468/1950 |  
Link

|2045 | Pulverkuss | i7-3820 @ 4625MHz | 16GB DDR3-2000 CL 9-11-10-29-2T  | GTX 780 TI @ 1531/2000MHz|  
Link

|2043 | starbuzzdude | i7 4790k @ 5 Ghz | 16 GB G. Skill TridentX @ 2400  CL 10-12-12-31 2T | GTX 980 @ 1521 / 2126 |  
Link

|2033 | PyRo91 | i7-3770 @ 4100MHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24-1T | 780  Ti 1481/2025|  
Link
|2014| ratzefummel | i7-5820K @ 4,3 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2400 MHz CL 16-16-16-39 2T | GTX 980 @ 1589/2103 | link

|1983 | crank558 | i7-4790K @ 4400MHz | 16GB DDR3-2400  CL 10-12-12-31-1T |  GTX980 @ 1480/2048MHz |  
Link

|
1972 | DrDave| i7-3770K@ 4900MHz | 16GB DDR3-2400 CL  10-12-11-28-1T | GTX 980 @ 1550/1928MHz |  Link

|1943 | d0xs |i7-3770K @ 4,4GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 |  GTX980@ 1558/1900 MHz |  
Link

|1938 | PCGHGS | i7 4930K @ 4,0 GHz | 16GB DDR3 @ 2133 MHz CL 11-11-11-31 2T | GTX 980 @ 1512/4001 | 
Link


|1933|Bot_mit_Ping|i7-3770@3,4Ghz|8GB DDR3-1600 CL  11-11-11-28-1T@|GTX980@1501/1883 |  
Link

|1928 | crank558 | FX-8350 @ 4800MHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24-1T |  GTX980  @ 1490/2001MHz |  
Link

|1921 | freezy94 | i5-3570K @ 5300 MHz | 8GB DDR3-2400 @  CL11-12-11-28-2T | GTX 970 @ 1461/1753 (Boost)/1875 MHz |  
LINK

|
 1917 | Softy | i7-3770K @ 5,0 GHz | 8GB  DDR3-2666 MHz CL 11-13-12-28 1T | GTX 780 Ti @ 1350/4100 |  Link

|1915 | ninja85 | i7 2700K @ 4,9 Ghz |  16Gb DDR3 1333 CL9 | Evga GTX 780 Ti  1350/1968 |                           Link

|1903 | Kopfdreher | I5 4670k @ 4,5Ghz |  8Gb DDR3-2400 10-11-11-26-1T | GTX 780 @ 1481/1952 |  Link
|1890 | Skilluminati | Xeon E3-1241 v3 @3.9GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866 CL9-10-9-27-2T | R9 390@ 1250/1650 |Link
|1881| Delabody| i7 4770K@ 4,5GHz| 16GB DDR3@ 2200 MHz, 11 12 11 36 1T |  TITAN BLACK @ 1296 MHz/3899 MHz  |Link
|1880 | Axonia | i7-3770K @ 5 GHz | 4GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL  11-13-12-31 2T | GTX 780TI @ 1316MHz / 2000MHz|                          Link
|1875 | panos7 | Xeon W3690@4122MHz |12 GB DDR3-1833 CL 9-9-9-24-2T| GTX 780@ 889/1502MHz|Link
|1856 | chs | i7-3770K @ 3,9 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL  11-11-11-28 1T | GTX Titan @ 1316/1827MHz |  Link
|1851 | pagani-s | i3-6100 @ 4400MHz | 16GB DDR4-2536 CL 18-18-18-42-CR2 | Gtx980 @ 1350 (Boost 1451)/1800MHz |Link
|1839 | HeinzNeu | i7-4770K @ 4,500 MHz | 16 GB DDR3  2400 MHz CL 10-12-12-31 1T| Titan-Black @1310/3845 MHz |  Link 
|1829| Tacodil | i7 4770k @ 4,1 Ghz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX  780Ti @ 1151/1900 MHz |  Link

|1820| streetjumper16 | i7 2600K @4,5GHz |  8 GB DDR3 @1333, 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 780ti @1280/3800MHz |  Link
|1812 | Topper_Harley | i7 3770K @ 5,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3 - 1866 CL  12-12-12-28 | GTX780TI @ 1252/1955Mhz |                         Link
|1810| hellr3aser | i7 920 @ 4,2 Ghz | 12GB  DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-27-1T | GTX 780  1288/4050  Mhz|Link
|1810 | NCphalon | i5-3570@ 3392MHz | 16GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24-2T | GTX1060 @ 1721/2252MHz | Link
|1797 | larzer | i5-4670K @ 4500MHz | 16GB DDR3-1866 CL 10-10-10-27-1T |  GTX780ti @ 1270/1975MHz |  Link
|1796 | ExtremHardcoreSchrauber | i7-4770k@ 4.0 GHz | 8GB DDR3@ 2200 CL  9-10-10-27-1T | GTX 780Ti @ 1239/1945 MHz  |Link
|1790 | Tony130 | i7 4770K @ 4,3 GHz | 8GB DDR3 - 1600  CL9 9-9-24 | GTX780 ti 1255 / 1825  |Link

|
1776 | Dark_Session | i7-2700K @ 4.8 GHz | 8GB  DDR3-1866 CL 9-10-9-27-2T | EVGA GTX Titan @ 1280/3520 MHz |  Link
|1757  | Softy | Intel Core i7-3770K @ 5,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2666  MHz CL 11-13-13-30 1T| GTX 780 Ti @ 1220/1800 |  Link
|1752 | StefanStg| i7-4770k@ 4.2 GHz | 8GB DDR3@ 2133;MHz CL  9-11-10-27-2T | GTX 780Ti @ 1212/1800 MHz |  Link

|1721 | Woiferl94 | Intel Core i7 2600k @ 4,2Ghz | 8GB  DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX780 @ 1372Mhz / 1702Mhz |  LINK
|1715 | Ryle | i7-4790K @ 4,2GHz | 8GB DDR3-2400 CL  11-13-13-31-2T | GTX780 @ 1293/1750 |  Link
|1713 | Shizuki | I7-4770k @ 4,2 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2133 CL 10-11-11-33-2T |  GTX 780Ti @ 1106, 1850  MHz|Link
|1704 | beathoven | i7-3930K @ 4,4 GHz | 32GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24  2T | GTX TiTAN @ 1199/1775MHz  |  Link
|1703 | Jolly91 | i7-3820 @ 4,3 GHz | 16 GB DDR3-1600 CL  9-9-9-27-1T | GTX 780Ti @ 1251/3500 |  Link

|1699 | Shokokai | I7 4930k @ 4,6Ghz | 32Gb DDR3-2133  9-11-10-28-2T | GTX 780 TI @ 1085/1750 |  Link
|1697 | ebastler | i5 4670K@ 4,3GHz | 16GB DDR3-2462 CL 10-12-12-31-1T |  R9 290X Ref @ 1250/1700 |  Link
|
1692 | strelok | i7-3930k @4,4Ghz | 16gb DDR3 @ 2133 Mhz  CL-9-11-10-28 2T | gtx780 @ 1346/1672 |  Link
|1685 | Aegon | Xeon E3-1231 @3.4GHz | 2x4GB DDR3-1600 CL  9-9-9-24-1T | GTX 980 @ 1480/1753  MHz|Link
|1679 | Zotac2012 | i5 4690K @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR3 1600MHz @ 800MHz,  11-11-11-28 2T | GTX 970 @ 1334/2103 MHz (Boost)/ 1561 MHz | Link
|1677 | Evgasüchtiger | i7-4770K @ 4,3 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL  9-10-9-28-1T | R9-290 VaporX @ 1275/1725  |Link
|1677 | Ecle| Xeon E3-1230 (Stock) | 16GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24-1T |  Radeon R9 Fury X (Stock) |  Link  
|1663| hellr3aser | i7 920 @ 4,4 Ghz | 12GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-27-1T |  Gtx 970, 1621/2028  Mhz|Link
|1660| eagle*23* | i5-3570K @ 5,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2200 MHz CL 10-11-11-1  21T | GTX 780 @ 1272/1835MHz |  Link

|1659| simder | i7-4930k @ 4.4 Ghz | 32 GB DDR3-1600 10-10-10-27 2T |  GTX 780TI @ 1200/1750|  
Link

|1655 | Silverfang | i7 4770K @ 4,1 GHz | 16GiB DDR3 - 1600 CL9-9-9-24  2T | GTX780ti 1150 / 1750 |  
Link

|1653 | Ion | i7-3770K @ 4GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 7-8-8-24-1T | GTX 780 @  1254/3602MHz |  
Link

|1651 | strelok | i7-3930k @4,5Ghz | 16gb DDR3 @ 2133 Mhz CL-9-11-10-28  2T | gtx780 @ 1333/1663 |  
Link

|1645 | Nobiob | I5 3570k @ 4200Mhz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 11-11-11-28-2T |  MSI GTX 980 Gaming 4G @ 1190 / 1228 / 3505 |  
Link

|1642 | Terrorheizer | i7-4770k @4GHz | 2x8GB DDR3-2133 CL  11-11-11-30-2T | ASUS Strix GTX 970 @1486/2051 MHz  |
Link

|1627|nton29 |FX-8350@4515MHz |16GB DDR3-1866 CL 9-10-9-27-T2 |msi r9  290x @ 1230/1600  MHz|
Link

| 1626 | freeway82 | i7 2700k @5ghz | 16gb ddr3 2133 8-9-10-25 1t | gtx  titan 837/1502mhz |  
Link

 |1623 | Jolly91 | i7-3820 @ 4.3 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24-1T |  GTX 780 @ 1138/1750 MHz |  
Link

|1616| Niclasm1990 | Intel Core i5 4590@ 3,7GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHz @ CL   9-9-9-24-128-1T |  GTX 970 @  1530MHz/2000Mhz |  
Link

|1610| Majinvegeta20| i7 3770K @ 4,7 Ghz | Corsair 16Gb 1333 Mhz CL  9-9-9-24-1T | MSI GTX 970 @ 1504 /4001  Mhz|
Link

|1607 | cesium137 | i7-3770K @ 4700MHz | 16GB DDR3-2000 CL 9-9-9-27-2T |  GTX Titan @ 1002/1652Mhz (Boost:1041)  |
link
| 1602 | EUSDE | I5 3570K @ 4,2 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 1060 6GB KFA2 @ 1936/4002 |
Link

|1600|MrLoL1|i7 4790K @4,5Ghz|16GB DDR3-1600 CL11-11-11-28-1T|GTX 970  @1579/2000MHz|
Link

|1597 | nton29 | FX-8350 @ 4515 MHz | 16GB DDR3-1866 CL 9-10-9-27-2T |  R9 290X @1200/1500MHz  |
Link

|1596 | Takei Naodar | i7-3930K @ 4,2 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL  9-9-9-24 1T | GTX TITAN@1002/1602/1041MHz  |
Link

|1592 | erazor12 | I7 4770K @ 4.6Ghz | 8GB DDR3 1600 9-9-9-24-128-1T |  R9 290 Tri X OC @ 1225/1650 Mhz  |
Link

|1590 | ubermuth | Xeon E3-1230v3@stock | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24-1T |  GTX 780Ti@stock | 
Link

|1587 | MrWoogey | i7 4770 @ 3,9 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 11-11-11-28 2T |  GTX 780 1060MHz(Boost 1099MHz)/1833MHz |  
Link

|1582 | cesium137 | i7-3770K @ 4600MHz | 16GB DDR3-1866 CL 9-9-9-27-2T |  GTX Titan @ 1002/1600/1041MHz |  
link
|1581 | MatzeLP| i7-4770k @ 4,2 GHz | 16 GB DDR3-1600  MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 780 @ 1201/1700 |  Link
| 1580 | Bull56 | i7-3770K @ 4,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 10-12-12-31  2T | GTX 780 @ 1240/3400 |  Link
|1577 | Horst_Koehler | Xeon E3 1231v3 | 12GB DDR3-1600 @  CL11-11-11-29-2T | GTX 970 @ 1270/1409 (Boost)/2012 MHz |  Link
|1568 | Combi | i5-3570K @ 4,6 GHz |  16GB DDR3-1866 MHz  CL 10-12-10-28 1T | GTX 780 @  1073/1560 MHz |  link

|1568 | pupsi11 | xeon 1231v3 @stock | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24-2T |  R9 290X Tri-X, 8GB , 1150/1500MHz |  
Link  

|1563 | sensit1ve_ | i5 2500k @ 4,5 Ghz | 8GB DDR3 1333 9-9-9-24-2T |   GTX 780 @ 1214/1753 Mhz|  
Link

 | 1558 | Xaphyr | i5-6600 @ Stock | 2x 8GB DDR4-2133 MHz CL 12-12-12-28  2T | r9 390 @ 1120/2560/1630 |  
Link

|1552 | Fox2010 | i5 @ 4.0GHZ | 8GB @ 2133, 10-11-10-28-1T | 780 @  1152
(Max Boost: 1267)
 / 1702  |
Link

|1549 | Xtremefunky | i7-4770K @ 4,5 GHz |16GB DDR3-2133 MHz CL  11-11-11-33 1T |R9-290X @ 1185/1455  |
LINK

|1547 |Milchbengel | i7 4790K @ 4,7Ghz | 16GB DDR3 -1866Mhz  CL  10-11-10-30-1T |  GTX 970 @ 1479/2003 Mhz|  
*Link
*
|1545 | PhilSe | i5-4690K @ 4,4 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-2400 CL  10-12-12-31-2T | R9 290 Tri-X OC @ 1140/1500  MHz|
Link
| 1530 | Wichtelman | AMD FX-8350 @ 4400 MHz | 16GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24-1T | GTX 1060 @ 1607/1835MHz | 
Link

|1527 | w00tification | Core 2 Quad Q9550 @ 3.817MHz | 6 GiB DDR2-1078  CL5-5-515-2T | GTX 970 @ 1274/2024MHz |  
Link

|1516 | Colonel Faulkner | i7-3770K @ 3500MHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL  11-11-11-28-2T | GTX Titan @ 987 MHz (Boost 1026 Mhz)/1577MHz |  
Link

|1511 | Matriach | i5-4570 @ 3,2GHz | 16GB DDR3-1396 CL 9-9-9-24-2T  |  
GTX970  
@1479/1878MHz |  
Link

|1495   |harder777| i5-4670K @ 4,3 GHz |  
8GB  DDR3-2400MHz CL 11-13-13-31- 2T |Palit GTX  970
 @ 1429/1803|  
Link

|1494 | simder | Pentium g3258@4200 MHZ | 4GB 9-9-9-24-1T  | GTX  780 TI 1046 MHZ /3500 Mhz  |
Link

|1492 | Lunixx | i7-3930K @ 4Ghz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 09-9-9-9-2T | 1x  GTX780 @ 1149/3279 |  
Link

| 1486 | Evgasüchtiger | i7 4770K @ 4,3 GHz | 8GiB DDR3 - 2133  CL10-11-10-28 -1T | R9 290 1150 / 1500  |
Link

|1481 | R1t4l1n | i7 4790K @ 4400MHz | 16GB DDR-2400 CL11-13-13-35 2T |  R9 290 @ 1175MHz / 1400MHz |  
Link

|1479 | vd29 | Intel I5 3570K @ 4200MHz | 8GB DDR3-2133 CL 11-12-11-30  2T | R9-290 1150/1450MHz |  
Link

|1474 | reenrs | i5-3570K @ 3816,80MHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24-1T |  GTX780 @ 1072/1502MHz |  
Link

|1472 | crisinmud | E3-1230v3 @3,7Ghz (allCores) | 16 GB DDR3-1600 CL  9-9-9-24-1T | R9 290 BDDE @ 1110/1578MHz |  
Link

|1471 | Scoch | i5 4690k @ 4,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3 @ 1600MHz, CL 11-11-11-28  1T | GTX 970 @ 1548/1664/3855 |  
Link

| 1469 | Vega2002 | Intel I7 2600k @ 4000MHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL  9-11-11-29 2T | R9-290 1150/1500MHz |  
Link

|1467 | Der-Prediger | i7 3770K @ 3,9GHz | 12GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24-1T  | GTX 780 Amp! (Rev.2) @ 1150/2299/3105MHz |  
Link

|1457 | TheBenMain | i7 4790k @ 4,0 GHz | Samsung DDR3 16GB @ 1600MHz  8-9-10-11 | Gigabyte GTX 970 Mini @ 1416/1878 MHz |  
Link

|1452 | Roundy | i5 4670K @4,0GHz | 8 GB DDR3 @1600, 9-9-9-24 1T | R9  290 PCS+ @1225/1500 |  
Link

|1452| gecan | i7-4930k @ 4,5GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866 CL 8-9-9-24 1T |  R9-290X 1100/1350 |  
Link

|1422 | Pseudoephedrin | i5-2500K @ 4500MHz | 16GB DDR3-1333 CL  9-9-9-24-1T | AMD R9 290 @ 1150/1350MHz |  
Link

| 1420 | ak1504 | i7 4770k @ 3,9Ghz | 16GBDDR 3 @ 2400Mhz 11-13-12-31-2t  | GTX 780 @ 967Mhz/1502Mhz (Boost1137MHz)|  
Link
|1411 | beren2707 | i7-4770K @  3,6 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL  9-10-9-30 1T | R9-290 @ 1100/1250 |  Link

|1389 | Wiratu | core i5 4670k @ 4000Mhz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL  9-9-9-24-2T |R9 290 @ 1100/1250 Mhz  |
  link

|1385 | S754 | Intel Core i5-4690k @ 4,4GHz |  DDR3 16GB @  2400MHz,  CL10-12-12-31 2T | R9 290X @  1000MHz/1250MHz |  
Link

|1376 | Dark$unshine | i5-2500K @ Stock | 8GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24-1T |  GTX 780 967MHz (Boost 1020MHz) / 1502MHz |  
Link

|1376 | LennoxBLN | Xeon E3-1231 v3 @ 3,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL  10-10-10-30 1T | GTX970 Asus Strix @ Stock  |
Link

|1371| timmy2000 | i5 3570k@4.2Ghz | 8GB DDR3-1866Mhz CL 9-10-9-27 -2T |  GTX 970 @  1114MHz/1253MHz/1753MHz|
Link

|1362 | PCGHGS | i7 4770K @ 4,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL6-9-8-24 1T |  R9 290X @ 1000/2500MHz |  
Link

|1293 | Zulgohlan | Xeon 1230V3@stock | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 | 290  Tri-X  
OC@stock|[URL="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachments/748180d1403089180-ranking-unigine-heaven-4-0-1293_1080p.jpg
"]Link[/URL]
|1292 | Tanoths | AMD FX-8350 @4GHz | 16 GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-27-2T |  GTX 780 OC rev. 2.0 OC@ 1044/1577MHz |  
Link
|1195 | Saguya | FX-8320E @ 4,0GHz | 16GB DDR3-2133MHz  CL 9-9-9-24 2T | R9-380X Nitro @ 1100/1550 |  Link

|1180 | .marius. | i7 2600k @ 3,592MHz | 8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL  9-9-9-24 1T | HD 7970 @ 1400MHz/1875MHz|  
Link  

|1171 |Hawky1980 | Phenom II X6 @ 4,5GHz | 16 GB DDR3-1600MHz CL  9-9-9-24 1T | HD 7970 @ 1350/1950 MHz |  
Link

|1164 | Saguya | FX-6350 @ 4,5GHZ | 8GB DDR3 @ 1866MHz, 9-9-9-24 2T |  AMD 380 Nitro @ 1100/1650 |  
Link

|1133 | DrDave | i7-3770K @ 4800MHz | 8GB DDR3-2200 CL 10-11-10-22-1T |  HD 7950 @ 1370/1750MHz |  
Link

|1108 | FraSiWa | AMD FX-6100 @ 4,1 GHz | 4x 2GB @ 1333MHz CL 7-8-6-15  2T| GTX 780 @ 863/1502 MHz |  
Link

|1105 | superseijayin | i5-3570k @ 4500MHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL  9-9-9-24-2T | GTX 770 @ 1320/2000MHz |  
Link

|1105 | jack56 | i5-4670K @ 3.4GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 1T | R9  290 @ 1000/1300MHz |  
Link

|1101 | Pitbull | i7-3770K @ 4500MHz | 8GB DDR3-2133 CL 9-11-9-27-1T |  680GTX @ 1320/1900MHz |  
Link

|1094 | Nyuki | i5-2500K @ 4200MHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24-1T | 770  GTX @ 1279/4005MHz |  
Link

|1093 | Tripleh84 | i5 3570K @ 4,1 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133 11-11-11-36 | GTX  770 @ 1293/2000  |
Link

|1081 | myDVN_k1x | FX8350 @ 4617MHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24-1T |  GTX 770 @ 1149 (Boost: 1201)/2003MHz |  
Link

 |1079 | XP1500Monster | i7 3770K @ 3,9 Ghz Boost | 8gb DDR3 1600  8-8-8-24 1T | GTX 770 @ 1163 (Boost 1267)/2003 Mhz |  
LINK

|1077 | Jolly91 | i7-3820 @ 4400MHz | 16GB DDR3-1866 CL 10-10-10-26-2T |  HD7970 WF3 @ 1220/1950MHz |  
Link

|1073 | gecan | i7-3930K @ 4700MHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 7-8-8-24-1T | HD  7970 @ 1280/1800MHz |  
Link

|1069 | Kannibalenleiche | i5-3570K @ 4000MHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 CL  9-9-9-24-1T | HD 7950 @ 1325/1600MHz |  
Link

|1063 | MrWoogey | i7 4770 @ 3,9 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 11-11-11-28 | GTX  770 1150MHz(Boost 1202MHz)/1753MHz  |  
Link

|1060| beren2707 | i7-2600K @ 3,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1604 CL 9-9-9-25-2T |  HD 7970 @ 1200/1800MHz  |
Link

|1058| Axonia| i5-2500K @ 4,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T |  HD 7950 @  1330/1650MHz|
Link

|1053 | Eusde | i5-3570K @ 3400MHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL9-11-11-29-2T | GTX  770 @ 1320/3856Mhz |  
Link

|1041| streetjumper16 | i7-2600k @ 4,2 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL  9-9-9-24 1T | GTX680 @  1050/3644/1241Mhz|
Link

|1038| Evgasüchtiger | AMD PH II 965 BE @ 3600 MHz | 8GB DDR3-1800 CL  9-10-9-28-1T | HD 7950 @ 1250/1850MHz  |
Link

|1036 | Shizophrenic | i7-3770K @4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1800 MHz CL  10-10-10-24 1T | GTX 670 @ 1280/4001MHz |  
link

|1035 | Woiferl94 | i7 2600K @ 4.2Ghz | 8GB Corsair XMS3 1333Mhz CL  9-9-9-24-2T |HD7970 @ 1220/1750 |  
Link

|1032 | Dr_Dunkel | i7 2600k @ 4,4GHz | 16GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T  | HD 7970 Dual-X @ 1200/1600 MHz |  
Link

 |1016 | Matriach | i5-4570  @ 3,2GHz | 16GB DDR3-1396 CL 9-9-9-24-2T  |  GTX 770@1536/1753MHz |  
Link

|1012 | timOC | Core i5-2500K @ 4500MHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24-1T |  HD 7970 @ 1185/1750MHz |  
Link

|1009 | soldier8415 | i7 3770 @ 4,5GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 1T |  HD 7950 @ 1240/1500MHz |  
Link

|1007 | streetjumper16 | i7-2600K @ 4500MHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 CL  9-9-9-24-1T | HD 7970 @ 1225/1700MHz |  
Link
|1007 | LeGrew | i5 4590 @ Stock | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24-2T  | R9 280X @ 1180/1500 |  Link
|1006 | Horilein | i5-2550K @ 4500MHz | 12GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24-2T |  HD 7950 @ 1205/1830MHz |  Link

|996| EDDIE2Fast| i7-2600K @ 4200MHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL  9-9-9-24-2T | GTX670 @ 1100/1902MHz/Boost:1228 |  LINK

|995 | xXDrakyXx | x4 965 @ 3800 MHz | 8GB DDR3-1333  CL-11-11-11-28-1T | GTX 770 @ 1184(1236 MHz Boost)/1803 MHz |  Link

|989 | crisinmud | I5-4570@3,6Ghz (allCores) | 8 GB  DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24-1T | R9 280X @ 1160/1625MHz |  Link
|976 | Broow | i5-750 @ 3,4 GHz | 16GB DDR3 9-9-9-24 2T @ 1710Mhz | GTX  670 @ 1333/3726 MHz |  Link

|974 | ari-2001 | FX8120@3,4 GHZ | 16GB DDr3-1600  CL10-12-11-30-2T | GTX 570 @ 910 MHZ / 1820 MHZ / 2050  MHZ|LINK

|947 | iReckyy | i7-4770K @ 4200MHz | 8GB DDR3-2400 CL  10-12-12-26-1T | GTX 770 4GB @ 1046/1753MHz|  Link
|946 | PCGHGS | X6 1055T @ 3,96 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1626 MHz CL 11-11-11-28  2T | GTX 670 @ 1241/3305MHz |  Link
|945 | TripleH84 | I5-3570K @ 4,4GhZ |  8GB DDR3 @ 2133 CL11 1T | HD  7970 @ 1100/1500  |
Link

|942|Wievieluhr|E3-1230V2 @3500MHz|12GB DDR3-1600 9-9-9-28 2t|7950 boost   1150MHz/1700MHz|
link
|932 | NCphalon | X6 1055T @ 2800 MHz | 16GB DDR3-1333MHz  CL 9-9-9-24 2T | R9 380X @ 1040/1500 |  
Link

|912 | Hobbybastler1997 | i5 4670 @ 3,8 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1600 CL  9-9-9-24-1T | R9 280X @ 1030/1500|  
Link

|910 | Colonel Faulkner | i7-3770K @ 4300MHz | 16GB DDR3-1866 CL  9-10-9-28-2T | GTX 680 @ 1085 (Boost: 1150)/1575MHz |   
Link

|
887 | ACDSee | i7-2600K @ 4237,8 MHz | 8GB DDR3-1614,4  CL 10-10-10-27-1T | HD 7950 @ 1100/1275MHz |   Link
|873 | big-maec | i5-3570K @ 4,3 GHz | 16GB  DDR3-1800 MHz CL 8-8-8-24 2T |  
HD  7970 @ 1000/1500 |  
Link

|858|CaptainStuhlgang|Intel Xeon E3-1230v3 @ 3,9 Ghz|8GB DDR3 @ 1686 Mhz  CL 11-11-11-32-1T| GTX 670 @ 980/1502  Mhz|
Link

|815 | MasterNicolai | i7-4790k @ 4000Mhz | 8GB DDR3-1800 CL  11-11-11-28-2T | GTX 760 @ 1215/1552Mhz |  
Link

|801 | Saguya | AMD FX-6350 @ 4,5GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-9-9-24 CR1 |  270x @1299/1620 |  
Link

|738| Soldat0815 | i5-3350P @ 3,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 7-7-7-21 2T  | GTX660ti @ 1200/1600 |  
link

|729 | XQuasarX | Phenom II X6 1090T @ 4.0GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL  9-9-9-24-1T | GTX570 @ 925/1850/2300MHz |  
Link

|718 | DrDave | i7-3770K @ 4000MHz | 8GB DDR3-2133 CL 11-11-11-30-1T |  HD 7950 @ 880/1250MHz |  
Link

|708 | biohaufen | i5 4670K @ 4,3 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 10-10-10-27 1T |  HD 7850 1290MHz/1325MHz |  
Link

|688 | xpSyk | i5-3570K @ 3,8GHz | 8GB XMS3 @ 1600MHz, 9-9-9-24-1T |  HD7870 @ 1200MHz/1200MHz |  
Link

|649| Guckler| i3-4330 @ 3,5GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX  750Ti @ 1442/1625  |
Link

|641 | grenn-CB | Core i5 2500 @ 3,3GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24  1T | GTX 660 @1033/1502  |
Link

| 610 | Benho2 | i3-3220 @ stock | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24-2T | Radeon  HD 7850 @ 1175/1250MHz  |
Link

|604| moboKiller | A6-3670K@3,4GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL9-9-9-24 1T |  Radeon HD 7850 @1025/1400 |  
Link


----------



## minicoopers (12. Februar 2013)

*Multi GPU Rangliste (720p)
*

*Single GPU Rangliste (720p)*




| 4896 | AtomicFrost | I7-4770K @ 4,5GHz | 16GB DDR3-2800MHz CL 12-14-14-35-2T | EVGA GeForce GTX 1080 FTW Gaming ACX 3.0 Aktiv @ 2135/5600 | Link
|4242 | pupsi11 | i7-4790K @ 4,0 GHz | 16GBDDR3-1600MHzCL9-9-9-24| GTX 980Ti @ 1512/2100 | Link

|4182 | TheBenMain | i7-4790k @  4700MHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 8-9-10-11 | EVGA Geforce GTX 980 Ti Hybrid @  1358/2003MHz |Link

|4074 | Bioschnitzel | i7-4790K @ 4400MHz |  2x 8GB DDR3-1866 CL  10-11-10-30-1T | GTX 980 TI @ 1326/1853MHz |  Link
|4004 | PCGHGS | i7 4930K @ 4,0 GHz | 16GB DDR3 @ 2400 MHz CL 11-13-14-32 2T | GTX 1070 @ 1987/4202 | Link

|3811 | bonbon2k| i7 3930K @ 4200MHz | 16GB  DDR3-2133 CL 9-11-10-27-2T | GTX 980 Ti @ 1361/1753MHz |  
Link

|
_3680 | Matriach | i5-4570 @ 3,2GHz | 16GB DDR3-1396 CL 9-9-9-24-2T | _
_Gigabyte GTX 980ti G1 Gaming _
_@_
_1152/1753MHz _
(Boost)/ 1241 MHz 
_| Link
_
|3497 | starbuzzdude | i7 4790k @ 5 Ghz | 16 GB  @ 2400 CL 10-12-12-31  2T | GTX 980 @ 1521 / 2126 |  
Link

|3333 | crank558 | i7-4790K @ 4400MHz | 16GB DDR3-2400 CL 10-12-12-31-2T  | GTX980  @ 1475/2038MHz |  
Link

|3266 | PyRo91 | i7-3770 @ 4100MHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24-1T | 780  Ti 1474/2000|  
Link

|3211 | PCGHGS | i7 4930K @ 4,0 GHz | 16GB DDR3 @ 2133 MHz CL 11-11-11-31 2T | GTX 980 @ 1512/4001 | 
Link

|3078 | ninja85 | i7 2700K @ 4,9 Ghz | 16GB DDR3 1333 CL9 | GTX 780 Ti   1350/1983 |  
Link

|2931 | larzer | i5-4670K @ 4500MHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 10-10-10-27-1T |  GTX780ti @ 1270/1975MHz |  
Link

|2921 | Zotac2012 | i5 4690K @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR3 1600MHz @ 800MHz,  11-11-11-28 2T | GTX 970 @ 1334/2103 MHz (Boost)/ 1561 MHz |
Link

|2888| Tacodil | i7 4770k @ 4,1 Ghz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX  780Ti @ 1126/1900 MHz |  
Link

|2841| Majinvegeta20| i7 3770K @ 4,7 Ghz | Corsair 16Gb 1333 Mhz CL  9-9-9-24-1T | GTX 970 @ 1504 /4001  Mhz|
Link

|2823 | Dark_Session | i7-2700K @ 4.8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866 CL  9-10-9-27-2T | GTX Titan @ 1285/3554 MHz |  
Link

|2816 | PCGHGS | i7 4930K @ 4,0 GHz | 16GB DDR3 @ 2133 MHz CL  10-10-10-24 2T | GTX 970 @ 1490/3522 |  
Link

|2694 | Matriach | i5-4570 @ 3,2GHz | 16GB DDR3-1396 CL 9-9-9-24-2T |  
GTX970  
@1479/1878MHz  |  
Link

|2684 | Evgasüchtiger | i7 4770K @ 4.7 Ghz | 8GB DDR3 2133  10-11-10-28-178-1T | R9 290 Vapor x @ 1250/1725  Mhz|
Link

|2588 | ubermuth | Xeon E3-1230v3@stock | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24-1T |  MSI GTX 780Ti@stock | 
Link

|2571 | pupsi11 | xeon 1231v3 @stock | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24-2T |   R9 290X Tri-X, 8GB , 1150/1500MHz |  
Link  

|2568 | w00tification | Core 2 Quad Q9550 @ 3.817MHz | 6 GiB DDR2-1078  CL5-5-515-2T | GTX 970 @ 1274/2024MHz |  
Link

|2472 | Ion | i7-3770K @ 4.5GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 7-8-8-24-1T | GTX  780 @ 1163/3506MHz |  
Link

|2410 | crisinmud | E3-1230v3 @3,7Ghz (allCores) | 16 GB DDR3-1600 CL  9-9-9-24-1T | R9 290 BDDE @ 1110/1578MHz |  
Link

|2388 | Pseudoephedrin | i5-2500K @ 4500MHz | 16GB DDR3-1333 CL  9-9-9-24-1T | R9 290 @ 1154/1350MHz |  
Link

|2339 | MrWoogey | i7 4770 @ 3,9 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 11-11-11-28 2T |  GTX 780 1052MHz(Boost 1091MHz)/1702MHz |  
Link

|2223 | PCGHGS | i7 4770K @ 4,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL6-9-8-24 1T |  R9 290X @ 1000/2500MHz |  
Lin
|2223 | Saguya | FX-8320E @ 4,0GHz | 16GB DDR3-2133MHz CL  9-9-9-24 2T | R9-380X Nitro @ 1110/1570 |  
L
ink

|2160 | Zulgohlan | Xeon 1230V3@stock | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 | 290  Tri-X OC@stock|  
Link

|2140 | Saguya | FX-6350 @ 4,5GHZ | 8GB DDR3 @ 1866MHz, 9-9-9-24 2T |  AMD 380 Nitro @ 1100/1650 |  
Link

|1919 | Pitbull | i7-3770K @ 4500MHz | 8GB DDR3-2133 CL  9-11-9-27-1T | 680GTX @ 1306/1900MHz |  
Link

|1881 | Tanoths | AMD FX-8350 @4GHz | 16 GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-27-2T |  GTX 780 @ 1044/1577MHz |  
Link

 |1872 | FraSiWa | AMD FX-6100 @ 4,1 GHz | 4x 2GB @ 1333MHz CL 7-8-6-15  2T| GTX 780 @ 863/1502 MHz |  
Link

|1826 | MrWoogey | i7 4770 @ 3,9 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 11-11-11-28 | GTX  770 1150MHz(Boost 1202MHz)/1753MHz  |  
Link

 |1796 | jack56 | i5-4670K @ 3.4GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 1T | R9  290 @ 1000/1300MHz |  
Link

|1794 | streetjumper16 | i7-2600k @ 4,2 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL  9-9-9-24 1T | GTX680 @ 1050/3644/1241Mhz |  
Link

|1750 | Matriach | i5-4570  @ 3,2GHz | 16GB DDR3-1396 CL 9-9-9-24-2T  |  GTX 770@1536/1753MHz |  
Link

|1633 | xXDrakyXx | x4 965 @ 3800 MHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 CL-11-11-11-28-1T |  GTX 770 @ 1184(1236 MHz Boost)/1803 MHz |  
Link

|1601 | PCGHGS | X6 1055T @ 3,96 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1626 MHz CL 11-11-11-28  2T | GTX 670 @ 1241/3305MHz |  
Link

|1591 | streetjumper16 | i7-2600K @ 4500MHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 CL  9-9-9-24-1T | HD 7970 @ 1225/1700MHz |  
Link

|1577 | LeGrew | i5 4690 @ 3,9GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24-2T | R9  280X @ 1180/1500 |  
Link

|1525|CaptainStuhlgang|Intel Xeon E3-1230v3 @ 3,9 Ghz|8GB DDR3 @ 1686  Mhz CL 11-11-11-32-1T| GTX 670 @ 980/1502  Mhz|
Link

 |
1493 | Felgenfuzzi | i7-3770 @ Stock | 8GB DDR3-1333 CL  9-9-9-24-1T | HD 7950 @ 1200/1250MHz|  Link

|1405 | DarkMuha | FX 6300 3800Mhz| 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 11-11-11-28 |  HD 7950 @ 1150/1400MHz |  
Link

|1359 | Saguya | AMD FX-6350 @ 4,5GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-9-9-24 CR1  | AMD 270x @1305/1610 |  
Link
|1343 | NCphalon | X6 1055T @ 2800 MHz | 16GB  DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | R9 380X @ 1040/1500 |  
Link

|1236 | XQuasarX | Phenom II X6 1090T @ 4.0GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL  9-9-9-24-1T | GTX570 @ 925/1850/2300MHz |  
Link

|1229 | 0madmexx0 |Phenom II X6 @ 3,3 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL  9-9-9-24 1T | HD 7970 @ 925/1375  |
Link

|1185 | xpSyk | i5-3570K @ 3,8GHz | 8GB XMS3 @ 1600MHz, 9-9-9-24-1T |  HD7870 @ 1200MHz/1200MHz |  
Link

|1126 | DerOverclockingProfi | FX 6300 3991Mhz| 8GB DDR3-1333 CL  9-9-9-24 | GTX 660 @1059(1150 MHz Boost)/1652 MHz |  
Link

|1125 | Benho2 | i3-3220 @ stock | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24-2T | HD  7850 @ 1175/1250MHz  |
Link

|1016 | RyuUUU | Phenom 9650 x4 @ 2310MHz | 4GB DDR2-400 CL 4-4-12-16-2T  | R9 270X OC @ 1080/1400MHz |  
Link

|924 | type_o | P2 X4 945 @ 3.61GHz | 4GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24-1T |  560TI @ 959/1918/1052MHz |   
Link  

|857 | PCGHGS | X6 1055T @ 3,577 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1766 MHz CL 11-11-11-28  2T | GTX 560 TI @ 900/1800/2004MHz |  
Link

|755 | Jackjan | AMD Phenom II X6 1100T @ 3700MHz | 12GB DDR3-1333 CL  9-9-9-24-2T | HD 6950 @ 880/1375MHz |  
Link

|187 | Abductee | i5-4250U @ 2300MHz | 8GB DDR3L-1866 CL 10-10-10-32-1T |  Intel HD5000 @ ~1000MHz |  
Link

| 4,9 | diu_tesc_g.o. | i5-3570K @ 4500MHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL  9-9-9-24-1T | Intel HD Graphics 4000 @ 1150 Mhz |  
Link


----------



## streetjumper16 (13. Februar 2013)

ALTER STARTBEITRAG


Spoiler



Willkommen zum




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
​ ​  Hier der Download-Link: Download Heaven 4.0 DX11 Benchmark
​ ​  *Verwendet bitte für den Benchmark folgende Settings:*
​ 

Spoiler



entweder (FullHD, obere Liste)

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oder (720p, untere Liste)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





 



 
Es ist natürlich nicht erlaubt, eine treiberseitige Deaktivierung von  AA/AF und Tesselation zu erzwingen.  Sowohl bei Anti-Aliasing als auch beim anisotropen Filter und Tesselation muss ein Häkchen bei "Use Application settings" bzw. "Anwendungseinstellungen verwenden" gesetzt werden.


Ladet als Beweis einen Screenshot des Scores mit folgenden Inhalten hoch: CPU-Z (Reiter CPU, Memory, Mainboard) und GPU-Z


Ein Eintrag in die Highscore-Liste erfolgt nur, wenn ihr nach diesem Schema postet:

*Punktzahl | User Name | CPU @ Frequenz | Ram @ Frequenz, Latenzen und Command Rate | Grafikarte(n) @ Chip-/Shader-/Speichertakt |  Link*

z.B. 1591 | streetjumper16 | i7-2600K @ 4500MHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24-1T | Radeon HD 7970 @ 1225/1700MHz |  Link

Kurze Anleitung zum "Link": 



Spoiler



Um den Link am Ende der Zeile hinzuzufügen, klickt auf Euren angehängten Screenshot und wählt "Link in neuem Tab öffnen". Dann kopiert die Adresse des neuen Tabs und fügt sie am Ende der Zeile ein. Dann könnt ihr auf "Vorschau" klicken, und der Link wird automatisch umgewandelt. Dann nur noch den Text in "Link" ändern und fertig 

Wenn Euer Browser den Link nicht automatisch umwandelt, könnt Ihr es so machen:
Den Screenshot per Anhang hochladen. Dann in die  Vorschau gehen und den Screenshot im Neuen Tab öffnen. Dann die Adresse  des Tabs kopieren und folgendermaßen  verlinken:

[*url=http://Adresse des verlinken screenshots]Link[/url*] (Ihr müsst aber die Sternchen und alle Leerzeichen weglassen, nur anders kann ich es hier nicht schreiben)


Die Ranglisten wird es je einmal für Single GPU und einmal für Multi GPU geben. 

Jeder User kann je einmal im Single- und einmal im Multi-GPU-Ranking vertreten sein, daher bitte Updates kenntlich machen. 
Bei Punktegleichstand erfolgt der Eintrag in die Rangliste in der Reihenfolge des höchsten Min. FPS-Wert.

Bitte keine Diskussionen, in diesem Thread sollten nur Scores gepostet werden. Dafür gibt es ab sofort den Unigine Heaven 4.0 Diskussionsthread


​  Let's bench 

Danke an Softy für seine tolle Vorlage vom Heaven 3.0 Benchmark Thread  ​ 




*Single GPU Rangliste (1080p)*​ 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


|1607 | cesium137 | i7-3770K @ 4700MHz | 16GB DDR3-2000 CL 9-9-9-27-2T | GTX Titan @ 1002/1652Mhz (Boost:1041) |
link

|1596 | Takei Naodar | i7-3930K @ 4,2 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX TITAN@1002/1602/1041MHz |
Link

|1582 | cesium137 | i7-3770K @ 4600MHz | 16GB DDR3-1866 CL 9-9-9-27-2T | GTX Titan @ 1002/1600/1041MHz | 
link

|1516 | Colonel Faulkner | i7-3770K @ 3500MHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 11-11-11-28-2T | GTX Titan @ 987 MHz (Boost 1026 Mhz)/1577MHz | 
Link

|1171 |Hawky1980 | Phenom II X6 @ 4,5GHz | 16 GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 7970 @ 1350/1950 MHz | 
Link

|1133 | DrDave | i7-3770K @ 4800MHz | 8GB DDR3-2200 CL 10-11-10-22-1T | Radeon HD 7950 @ 1370/1750MHz | 
Link

|1101 | Pitbull | i7-3770K @ 4500MHz | 8GB DDR3-2133 CL 9-11-9-27-1T | 680GTX @ 1320/1900MHz | 
Link

|1077 | Jolly91 | i7-3820 @ 4400MHz | 16GB DDR3-1866 CL 10-10-10-26-2T | GB HD7970 WF3 @ 1220/1950MHz | 
Link

|1073 | gecan | i7-3930K @ 4700MHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 7-8-8-24-1T | ASUS HD 7970 @ 1280/1800MHz | 
Link

|1069 | Kannibalenleiche | i5-3570K @ 4000MHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24-1T | Radeon HD 7950 @ 1325/1600MHz | 
Link

|1060| beren2707 | i7-2600K @ 3,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1604 CL 9-9-9-25-2T | Radeon HD 7970 @ 1200/1800MHz |
Link

|1058| Axonia| i5-2500K @ 4,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | HD 7950 @ 1330/1650MHz|
Link

|1041| streetjumper16 | i7-2600k @ 4,2 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | Asus GTX680 @ 1050/3644/1241Mhz|
Link

|1038| Evgasüchtiger | AMD PH II 965 BE @ 3600 MHz | 8GB DDR3-1800 CL 9-10-9-28-1T | Radeon HD 7950 @ 1250/1850MHz |
Link

|1035 | Woiferl94 | i7 2600K @ 4.2Ghz | 8GB Corsair XMS3 1333Mhz CL 9-9-9-24-2T |HD7970 @ 1220/1750 | 
Link

|1012 | timOC | Core i5-2500K @ 4500MHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24-1T | Radeon HD 7970 @ 1185/1750MHz |
 Link

|1006 | Horilein | i5-2550K @ 4500MHz | 12GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24-2T | Radeon HD 7950 @ 1205/1830MHz | 
Link

|
1005| Evgasüchtiger | AMD PH II 965 BE @ 3600 MHz | 8GB DDR3-1800 CL 9-10-9-28-1T | Radeon HD 7950 @ 1225/1700MHz |Link
|976 | Broow | i5-750 @ 3,4 GHz | 16GB DDR3 9-9-9-24 2T @ 1710Mhz | Gefroce GTX 670 @ 1333/3726 MHz | Link
|955 | Ion | i7-3770K @ 4500MHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 7-8-8-24-1T | GTX 670 @ 1188/1729MHz | Link
|945 | TripleH84 | I5-3570K @ 4,4GhZ | 8GB DDR3 @ 2133 CL11 1T | HD 7970 @ 1100/1500 |Link
|923| Topper_harley | i7-3770K @ 4500MHz | 8GB DDR3-1866 CL 10-10-10-24-2T | 670GTX @ 1215/3348MHz|Link 

|913 | Krait666 | I5-2500K @ 4,2 GHz | 8GB DDR3 -1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 670 @ 1065/1627/1130|
Link

|903|mrfloppy | I7-870 @ 3,77 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 CL 6-7-7-19-2T | 670GTX @ 1060/1702MHz/1267MHz | 
Link

|741 | Typhoon007 | AMD FX 8120 @ 3,1 Ghz | 8 GB 1333 Mhz, CL9-9-9-24 1T | ASUS HD7950 @ 900/1250Mhz|
Link

|729 | XQuasarX | Phenom II X6 1090T @ 4.0GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24-1T | GTX570 @ 925/1850/2300MHz |
Link

|688 | xpSyk | i5-3570K @ 3,8GHz | 8GB XMS3 @ 1600MHz, 9-9-9-24-1T | HD7870 @ 1200MHz/1200MHz | 
Link

|263 | moboKiller | Intel i7-2600 - 3,4Ghz | 8GB DDR3-1333 CL9-9-9-24 2T | ASUS GTX550Ti @ 976/1059/1952 |
Link
​ * Multi GPU Rangliste (1080p)*






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


|2896 | Christian1987 | i7-3970X @ 4000MHz | 32GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24-2T | 2x EVGA GTX 690 @ 1020/1502 |
Link

|2136 | Brez$$z | i7-3770K @ 4,85 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 9-11-10-30 2T | 2x HD 7970 @ 1300/1650 Mhz | 
Link

|2112 | gecan | i7-3930K @ 4700MHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 7-8-8-24-1T | 2x ASUS HD 7970 @ 1280/1800MHz | 
Link

|1926 | Softy | i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-28 1T | EVGA GTX 690 @ 1020/3600/1125 MHz | 
Link

|1110| BL4CK_92 | i5-2500K @ 4300MHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24-1T | GTX570 SLI 810/1620/2140 | 
Link


----------



## streetjumper16 (13. Februar 2013)

ALTER STARTBEITRAG #2


Spoiler



*Single GPU Rangliste (720p)*






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


|1919 | Pitbull | i7-3770K @ 4500MHz | 8GB DDR3-2133 CL 9-11-9-27-1T | 680GTX @ 1306/1900MHz | 
Link

|1794 | streetjumper16 | i7-2600k @ 4,2 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | Asus GTX680 @ 1050/3644/1241Mhz|
Link

|1236 | XQuasarX | Phenom II X6 1090T @ 4.0GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24-1T | GTX570 @ 925/1850/2300MHz |
Link

|1185 | xpSyk | i5-3570K @ 3,8GHz | 8GB XMS3 @ 1600MHz, 9-9-9-24-1T | HD7870 @ 1200MHz/1200MHz | 
Link

|857 | PCGHGS | X6 1055T @ 3,577 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1766 MHz CL 11-11-11-28 2T | GTX 560 TI @ 900/1800/2004MHz | 
Link 

|755 | Jackjan | AMD Phenom II X6 1100T @ 3700MHz | 12GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24-2T | Radeon HD 6950 @ 880/1375MHz | 
Link

|4,9 | diu_tesc_g.o. | i5-3570K @ 4500MHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24-1T | Intel HD Graphics 4000 @ 1150 Mhz | 
Link

*Multi GPU Rangliste (720p)

*​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


| |  |  |  |   | 
| |  | |  |  | 
| |  |  |  |  |


----------



## streetjumper16 (13. Februar 2013)

Ich mach dann mal den Anfang 

720p: 1591 | streetjumper16 | i7-2600K @ 4500MHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24-1T | Radeon HD 7970 @ 1225/1700MHz | Link

1080p: 1007 | streetjumper16 | i7-2600K @ 4500MHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24-1T | Radeon HD 7970 @ 1225/1700MHz | Link


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (13. Februar 2013)

Hier mal meine 24/7 settings


1080p: 880| Evgasüchtiger | AMD PH II 965 BE @ 3600 MHz | 8GB DDR3-1800 CL 9-10-9-28-1T | Radeon HD 7950 @ 1100/1400MHz |13.1 |Link



und hier mal Streetjumpers Taktis 


1080p: 1005| Evgasüchtiger | AMD PH II 965 BE @ 3600 MHz | 8GB DDR3-1800 CL 9-10-9-28-1T | Radeon HD 7950 @ 1225/1700MHz |13.1 |Link


----------



## Softy (13. Februar 2013)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Danke an Softy für seine tolle Vorlage vom Heaven 3.0 Benchmark Thread  ​


Gut gemacht, Frau Schavan 

Dann verdopple ich mal (naja fast ):

| 1926 | Softy | i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-28 1T | EVGA GTX 690 @ 1020/3600/Boost 1125 MHz | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P.S. Die Multi-GPU Liste gehört über die Single GPU-Liste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (13. Februar 2013)

910 | Colonel Faulkner | i7-3770K @ 4300MHz | 16GB DDR3-1866 CL 9-10-9-28-2T | GTX 680 @ 1085 (Boost: 1150)/1575MHz |  Link


----------



## gecan (13. Februar 2013)

*Single:*
1080p: 1051 | gecan | i7-3930K @ 4700MHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 7-8-8-24-1T | ASUS HD 7970 @ 1250/1750MHz | Link

*Crossfire:*
1080p: 2073 | gecan | i7-3930K @ 4700MHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 7-8-8-24-1T | ASUS HD 7970 @ 1250/1750MHz | Link


----------



## Ion (13. Februar 2013)

*1080p*

895 | Ion | i7-3770K @ 4500MHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 7-8-8-24-1T | GTX 670 @ 1163/1603MHz | Link

Weitere Updates mit OC folgen bald


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (13. Februar 2013)

Ion schrieb:


> 1080p
> 
> 895 | Ion | i7-3770K @ 4500MHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 7-8-8-24-1T | GTX 670 @ 1084/1603MHz | Link
> 
> Weitere Updates mit OC folgen bald



Du musst den boost clock angeben also die 1163mhz


----------



## PitBull (13. Februar 2013)

1058| Pitbull | i7-3770K @ 4500MHz | 8GB DDR3-2133 CL 9-11-9-27-1T | 680GTX @ 1306/1750MHz | Link


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (13. Februar 2013)

PitBull schrieb:


> 1058| Pitbull | i7-3770K @ 4500MHz | 8GB DDR3-2133 CL 9-11-9-27-1T | 680GTX @ 1306/1750MHz | Link



So hoch setzt er den boost an? in gpuz steht 1226mhz....man sollte dann auch ein screen vom max boost sehen halt mit afterburner oder gpuz Max mit loggen lassen .....nicht böse gemeint


----------



## streetjumper16 (13. Februar 2013)

**Update**

Bitte bei den 6XX Karten den Boost mit angeben!!


----------



## Christian1987 (13. Februar 2013)

2820 | Christian1987 | i7-3970X @ 4000MHz | 32GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24-2T | 2x EVGA GTX 690 @ 1020/1502 | Link


----------



## PitBull (13. Februar 2013)

Die 1306Mhz sind Boost, ist auf dem Bild rechts im AB zu erkennen


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (13. Februar 2013)

PitBull schrieb:


> Die 1306Mhz sind Boost, ist auf dem Bild rechts im AB zu erkennen


 
oh ja sorry...hatte es mit der handy app wohl übersehen. Sorry


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (13. Februar 2013)

update.

bringt der 13.2er wohl mehr fps?!


1080p: 1021| Evgasüchtiger | AMD PH II 965 BE @ 3600 MHz | 8GB DDR3-1800 CL 9-10-9-28-1T | Radeon HD 7950 @ 1250/1700MHz |13.1 |Link


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (13. Februar 2013)

update

1080p: 1038| Evgasüchtiger | AMD PH II 965 BE @ 3600 MHz | 8GB DDR3-1800 CL 9-10-9-28-1T | Radeon HD 7950 @ 1250/1850MHz |13.1 |Link


----------



## PitBull (13. Februar 2013)

1080P: 1101 | Pitbull | i7-3770K @ 4500MHz | 8GB DDR3-2133 CL 9-11-9-27-1T | 680GTX @ 1320/1900MHz | Link

720P: 1919 | Pitbull | i7-3770K @ 4500MHz | 8GB DDR3-2133 CL 9-11-9-27-1T | 680GTX @ 1306/1900MHz | Link


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (13. Februar 2013)

720p | 4,9 | diu_tesc_g.o. | i5-3570K @ 4500MHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24-1T | Intel HD Graphics 4000 @ 1150 Mhz | Link


----------



## DrDave (13. Februar 2013)

1080p: 718 | DrDave | i7-3770K @ 4000MHz | 8GB DDR3-2133 CL 11-11-11-30-1T | Radeon HD 7950 @ 880/1250MHz | Link


----------



## Woiferl94 (13. Februar 2013)

DrDave schrieb:


> 1080p: 718 | DrDave | i7-3770K @ 4000MHz | 8GB DDR3-2133 CL 11-11-11-30-1T | Radeon HD 7950 @ 880/1250MHz | Link


 
Warum nur Standartakt bei DIR


----------



## DrDave (13. Februar 2013)

Woiferl94 schrieb:


> Warum nur Standartakt bei DIR


 
Reicht doch
Ok ich verrate es dir, aber sag es keinem - ich wollte erst Hawky sein Ergebnis sehen, dass er nach meinem posten wollte


----------



## Woiferl94 (13. Februar 2013)

DrDave schrieb:


> Reicht doch
> Ok ich verrate es dir, aber sag es keinem - ich wollte erst Hawky sein Ergebnis sehen, dass er nach meinem posten wollte


 
Habs mir schon gedacht. Ihr seid zwei kranke Typen


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (13. Februar 2013)

Woiferl94 schrieb:


> Habs mir schon gedacht. Ihr seid zwei kranke Typen



sag ich doch krake Typen  aber so muss das 

ich warte auf euch schon sehnsüchtigs


----------



## Woiferl94 (13. Februar 2013)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> sag ich doch krake Typen  aber so muss das
> 
> ich warte auf euch schon sehnsüchtigs


 
In einem Extreme Forum passt das auch


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (13. Februar 2013)

DrDave schrieb:


> 1080p: 718 | DrDave | i7-3770K @ 4000MHz | 8GB DDR3-2133 CL 11-11-11-30-1T | Radeon HD 7950 @ 880/1250MHz | Link



ich habe mal die gleichen taktis genommen wie du , nur ich habe den 13.1er Treiber drauf...macht das soviel aus?


----------



## DrDave (13. Februar 2013)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> ich habe mal die gleichen taktis genommen wie du , nur ich habe den 13.1er Treiber drauf...macht das soviel aus?


 
Keine Ahnung, hab ich noch nicht getestet
Im Heaven 3.0 war auch der 12.3 Treiber das Maß der Ding, obwohl es neuere gab...
Edit:Hast du auf Leistung im Catalyst gestellt?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (13. Februar 2013)

DrDave schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, hab ich noch nicht getestet
> Im Heaven 3.0 war auch der 12.3 Treiber das Maß der Ding, obwohl es neuere gab...
> Edit:Hast du auf Leistung im Catalyst gestellt?



habe da nie was geändert im treiber


----------



## PCGH_Raff (13. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





MfG,
Raff


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (13. Februar 2013)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=625315"/>
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jo unverständliche Sachen gibt es immer wieder..... Ich kann zb nicht den catzillabench starten .....


----------



## PitBull (13. Februar 2013)

Also mein System läuft 24/7 schon an der Leistungsgrenze, die 4,5Ghz haben noch Luft aber die Grafikkarte durch das Modbios und 1306Mhz Boost ist fast am Limit. Nur dank der Backplate konnte ich die 1900Mhz Speicher erreichen, die wird aber ordentlich warm und will gut gekühlt werden.


----------



## Brez$$z (13. Februar 2013)

Also erstmal danke für das engagement bei den Benchthread 

Ich darf natürlich nicht fehlen 

1080p | 2136 | Brez$$z | i7-3770K @ 4,85 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 9-11-10-30 2T | 2x HD 7970 @ 1300/1650 Mhz | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (13. Februar 2013)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Jo unverständliche Sachen gibt es immer wieder..... Ich kann zb nicht den catzillabench starten .....


 
Ich schätze, dass es am deinstallierten Internet Exploder liegt. Aber wieso wird der aktuelle Standardbrowser, Firefox, nicht anerkannt? Nun ja. Egal.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (13. Februar 2013)

Ich werde wohl meine graka nächste Woche  zu mind factory zurück schicken um sie zu tauschen ... Die wird nämlich seit ein paar Wochen immer heißer ....erst lief sie @1100/1400@1,15v mit max 65 Grad bei Max 25% lufti und nun bei bis zu 80 Grad.....vor 2 Wochen waren es Max 75 Grad. Keine Ahnung was die karte hat....läuft noch alles stabil aber die hohe temp gefällt mir nicht. Beide lüfter drehen.....kühler sitz fest.....kann eigentlich nur eine pipe defekt sein. So lassen sich auch keine benchrekorde einstellen 

macht mf eigentlich 1zu1 tausch ? sonst habe ich doch garkeine graka zum zocken ...und das geht gar nicht 

ich habe auch Angst eine Krücke abzubekommen .....
Gelockt sind die neuen 7950DCII tops doch noch nicht oder?




Streetjumper auuuuuufsteeeeehen......updates


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (13. Februar 2013)

Nein, die sind offen


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (13. Februar 2013)

s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w schrieb:


> Nein, die sind offen



Gottseidank


----------



## Kannibalenleiche (13. Februar 2013)

1080p | 1069 | Kannibalenleiche | i5-3570K @ 4000MHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24-1T | Radeon HD 7950 @ 1325/1600MHz | Link

Warte noch darauf, dass es wieder kälter wird und meine Freundin hier mal ein paar Stunden nicht mit im Zimmer ist, dann sind wohl noch ein paar MHz drin


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (13. Februar 2013)

Kannibalenleiche schrieb:


> 1069 | Kannibalenleiche | i5-3570K @ 4000MHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24-1T | Radeon HD 7950 @ 1325/1600MHz | Link



Hey was soll das


----------



## Hawky1980 (13. Februar 2013)

So, dann will ich mich auch mal einreihen. 


1171 |Hawky1980 | Phenom II X6 @ 4,5GHz | 16 GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 7970 @ 1350/1950 MHz |  Link


----------



## DrDave (13. Februar 2013)

1080p: 1133 | DrDave | i7-3770K @ 4800MHz | 8GB DDR3-2200 CL 10-11-10-22-1T | Radeon HD 7950 @ 1370/1750MHz | Link


***********************************************


----------



## Woiferl94 (13. Februar 2013)

Das ist echt schlimm mit euch beiden


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (13. Februar 2013)

DrDave schrieb:


> 1080p: 1133 | DrDave | i7-3770K @ 4800MHz | 8GB DDR3-2200 CL 10-11-10-22-1T | Radeon HD 7950 @ 1370/1750MHz | Link
> 
> ***********************************************



Geht bestimmt noch bisl aufn Speicher


----------



## DrDave (13. Februar 2013)

1750MHz ist so das max mit 1,6V...
1840MHz sind mir mit 1,7V im allerletzten Abschnitt abgestürzt


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (14. Februar 2013)

DrDave schrieb:


> 1750MHz ist so das max mit 1,6V...
> 1840MHz sind mir mit 1,7V im allerletzten Abschnitt abgestürzt



Dann bleibt noch die 1800 

hat jemand noch eine Idee warum meine karte so heiß wird?


----------



## Hawky1980 (14. Februar 2013)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> hat jemand noch eine Idee warum meine karte so heiß wird?


 
WLP wechseln, und Kühlung optimieren.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (14. Februar 2013)

Hawky1980 schrieb:


> WLP wechseln, und Kühlung optimieren.



Dann ist die Garantie weg...wenns nachher doch eine pipe ist.....verstehste 

Besser kühlen geht nicht  war vorher ja genauso  als es Max 65Grad waren in stunden bf3


----------



## streetjumper16 (14. Februar 2013)

Da ich hier so langsam die Übersicht verliere, bitte ich euch hier ---> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/b...heaven-4-0-diskussionsthread.html#post4991442 <--- weiter zu diskutieren, bzw. euch über Heaven 4.0 zu unterhalten! Update gibt es Morgen wieder, bzw. naher ~

Danke!


Grüße


----------



## gecan (14. Februar 2013)

**Update*

Single:*
1080p: 1073 | gecan | i7-3930K @ 4700MHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 7-8-8-24-1T | ASUS HD 7970 @ 1280/1800MHz | Link
 
*Crossfire:*
1080p: 2112 | gecan | i7-3930K @ 4700MHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 7-8-8-24-1T | ASUS HD 7970 @ 1280/1800MHz | Link


----------



## mrfloppy (14. Februar 2013)

1080p : mrfloppy / I7-870 @ 3,77 GHz / 8GB DDR3-1333 CL 6-7-7-19-2T / 670GTX @ 1060/1702MHz (Boost 1267MHz) / Link


Sinde die Punkte passend zum System???


----------



## Topper_Harley (14. Februar 2013)

1080p: 923| Topper_harley | i7-3770K @ 4500MHz | 8GB DDR3-1866 CL 10-10-10-24-2T | 670GTX @ 1215/3348MHz (Zeigt Afterburner an)

weis einer wieso GPUZ einen anderen Graka Takt anzeigt als Afterburner?


----------



## streetjumper16 (14. Februar 2013)

**Update**

Bitte das Schema zum posten einhalten!


Grüße


----------



## BL4CK_92 (14. Februar 2013)

1080p | 1110| BL4CK_92 | i5-2500K @ 4300MHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24-1T | GTX570 SLI 810/1620/2140 | LINK



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P.S. Dieses Wallpaper musste gezeigt werden .


----------



## Christian1987 (14. Februar 2013)

Update !!

2896 | Christian1987 | i7-3970X @ 4000MHz | 32GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24-2T | 2x EVGA GTX 690 @ 1020/1502 |Link


----------



## Tripleh84 (14. Februar 2013)

Voll Lahm*

945 | TripleH84 | I5-3570K @ 4,4GhZ | 8GB DDR3 @ 2133 CL11 1T | HD 7970 @ 1100/1500 |*Link


----------



## timOC (16. Februar 2013)

1012 | timOC | Core i5-2500K @ 4500MHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24-1T | Radeon HD 7970 @ 1185/1750MHz | Link


----------



## Broow (16. Februar 2013)

976 | Broow | i5-750 @ 3,4 GHz | 16GB DDR3 9-9-9-24 2T @ 1710Mhz | Gefroce GTX 670 @ 1333/3726 MHz | Link

Setz ich mich mal an die Spitze der GTX670lern


----------



## Ion (16. Februar 2013)

*Update
Sry, hatte keine Lust mehr letzter zu sein 

1080p*

955 | Ion | i7-3770K @ 4500MHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 7-8-8-24-1T | GTX 670 @ 1188/1729MHz | Link


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (16. Februar 2013)

Ion schrieb:


> Update
> Sry, hatte keine Lust mehr letzter zu sein
> 
> 1080p
> ...



Beim Speicher ist auch Schluss ?


----------



## jack1991 (17. Februar 2013)

.....


----------



## Broow (17. Februar 2013)

Ion schrieb:


> *Update
> Sry, hatte keine Lust mehr letzter zu sein
> 
> 1080p*
> ...



Bin immer noch vor dir 

und noch ne Doofe frage.
Warum sag GPU-z nur ~1500-1700 MHz Speichertakt, wobei der normal bei 3000 liegt, bzw auch im afterburner so angezeigt wird? (wird das nicht iwie verdoppelt oder so?)


----------



## Ion (18. Februar 2013)

Der verdoppelte Wert zeigt quasi die Anzeige in GDDR3 - die Hälte davon ist die korrekte Angabe in GDDR5
Daher trage ich auch den Wert von GPUZ ein, dieser lässt sich dann auch besser mit den Karten von AMD vergleichen
Und ich weiß das du noch vorne liegst, liegt aben am höheren Chiptakt - und auch Speichertakt wie ich gerade mal ausgerechnet habe.
Für weitere Diskussionen darüber schreib mich doch einfach an 
Gehört ja nicht hier rein.


----------



## Pimplegionär (18. Februar 2013)

Was hat sich den gegenüber dem 3.0 geändert / verbessert ??


----------



## streetjumper16 (19. Februar 2013)

Bitte keine Diskussionen, dafür gibt es den Heaven Diskussions Thread ...

Updaten kann ich erst wieder Mitte nächster Woche ! Grund: Kein rechner!


----------



## Softy (19. Februar 2013)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Grund: Kein rechner!



Was ist denn jetzt schon wieder kaputt?


----------



## beren2707 (20. Februar 2013)

832| beren2707 | i7-2600K @ 3,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-25 2T | HD 7970 @ 925/1375MHz | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Auch hier @Stock + UV.


----------



## PCGHGS (24. Februar 2013)

*720p*

857 | PCGHGS | X6 1055T @ 3,577 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1766 MHz CL 11-11-11-28 2T | GTX 560 TI @ 900/1800/2004MHz | Link


----------



## Woiferl94 (27. Februar 2013)

1035 | Woiferl94 | i7 2600K @ 4.2Ghz | 8GB Corsair XMS3 1333Mhz CL 9-9-9-24-2T |HD7970 @ 1220/1750 | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jolly91 (27. Februar 2013)

987 | Jolly91 | i7 3820 @ 4.3Ghz | 16GB DDR3 1866Mhz CL 10-10-10-26-2T |HD7970 @ 1200/1500 l Link

Wenigstens die schönste Zahl in der ganzen Liste. 

Aber drei Zahlen kann ich gar nicht leiden. ^^


----------



## Woiferl94 (27. Februar 2013)

Jolly91 schrieb:


> 987 | Jolly91 | i7 3820 @ 4.3Ghz | 16GB DDR3 1866Mhz CL 10-10-10-26-2T |HD7970 @ 1200/1500 l Link
> 
> Wenigstens die schönste Zahl in der ganzen Liste.
> 
> Aber drei Zahlen kann ich gar nicht leiden. ^^


 
Da geht noch was


----------



## Jolly91 (27. Februar 2013)

Aber sicher. 

Viel mehr wird da nicht mehr gehen. Vielleicht 1200/1700.

1012 | Jolly91 | i7 3820 @ 4.3Ghz | 16GB DDR3 1866Mhz CL 10-10-10-26-2T |HD7970 @ 1200/1600 l Link

*Edit:*

1020 | Jolly91 | i7 3820 @ 4.3Ghz | 16GB DDR3 1866Mhz CL 10-10-10-26-2T |HD7970 @ 1200/1650 l Link

Bei 1220/1600 tauchten im sechsten run Pixelfehler auf, vielleicht würde es was bringen die Spannung auf 1.212mv zu erhöhen, aber dann hätte ich über 80°C und es könnten wieder Bildfehler durch die Temperatur kommen. 

Für heute reichts.

Vielleicht gehen ja noch 10mhz mehr Kerntakt, dann könnte ich vielleicht vor Evgasüchtigers HD7950 kommen. Ist ja wie damals mit der GTX 560 ti.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (27. Februar 2013)

Jolly91 schrieb:


> Aber sicher.
> 
> Viel mehr wird da nicht mehr gehen. Vielleicht 1200/1700.
> 
> ...



Jo das stimmt. bis 85Grad ist kein ding  Leider ist ja mein kühler defekt und darum komme ich nicht höher


----------



## Ion (28. Februar 2013)

Gab hier schon lange kein Update mehr, bin immer noch letzter obwohl ich das Update schon vor 12 Tagen gepostet habe
Obendrein möchte ich bemerken das ich den neuen Valley Benchmark für viel schöner als den Heaven halte


----------



## Jolly91 (28. Februar 2013)

Ich weiß aber nicht welches der beiden eine höhere Belastung für die Karte darstellt. Meines erachtens ist Heaven schon anstrengender.


----------



## xpSyk (28. Februar 2013)

1080p:  27.3 FPS 688 | xpSyk | i5-3570K @ 3,8GHz | 8GB XMS3 @ 1600MHz, 9-9-9-24-1T | HD7870 @ 1200MHz/1200MHz | Link

720p:   47.0 FPS 1185 | xpSyk | i5-3570K @ 3,8GHz | 8GB XMS3 @ 1600MHz, 9-9-9-24-1T | HD7870 @ 1200MHz/1200MHz | Link


----------



## Jolly91 (28. Februar 2013)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> update
> 
> 1080p: 1038| Evgasüchtiger | AMD PH II 965 BE @ 3600 MHz | 8GB DDR3-1800 CL 9-10-9-28-1T | Radeon HD 7950 @ 1250/1850MHz |13.1 |Link


 
Sieh sich einer das an... 

Probier mal den neuesten Treiber, bin gespannt, siehe unten.  

**U-p-d-a-t-e**

*1080p: [Treiber 13.2 Beta 6] *

1027 | Jolly91 | i7 3820 @ 4.3Ghz | 16GB DDR3 1866Mhz CL 10-10-10-26-2T |HD7970 @ 1210/1650 l Link

1038 | Jolly91 | i7 3820 @ 4.3Ghz | 16GB DDR3 1866Mhz CL 10-10-10-26-2T |HD7970 @ 1215/1700 l Link

Ich musste im Log von GPU-Z nachschauen, welche Taktraten ich für 1027 verwendete, weil das doch ein paar Stunden her war, und ich zwischenzeitlich wo anders war, deshalb stimmt die Uhrzeit beim 1210/1650 Screen nicht, das wurde um 9:42 Uhr gespeichert.

Das der Speicher zu 90% 1.700mhz mit macht wusste ich, und die GPU rannte auch mit 1210 fröhlich durch Heaven, also versuchte ich 1215/1700 und das rannte auch. Bei 1220 brauche ich warscheinlich nur ein bisschen mehr Spannung. Aber jetzt reicht es wieder eine Weile. Die Temperatur würde eine Spannungserhöhung schon noch zu lassen.

**U-p-d-a-t-e**

Ich musste einfach den neuen Catalyst 13.2 Beta 7 testen.

*1080p: [Treiber 13.2 Beta 7]*

1039 | Jolly91 | i7 3820 @ 4.3Ghz | 16GB DDR3 1866Mhz CL 10-10-10-26-2T |HD7970 @ 1215/1700 l Link

Man kann sagen der Catalyst 13.2 Beta 7 bringt ein bisschen mehr Leistung in den min. Fps.


----------



## streetjumper16 (28. Februar 2013)

Update kann erst kommen wenn ich auch wieder meinen Rechner habe! Und das wird Mitte nächster Woche frühestens sein ..!

Ich kann leider auch nichts dafür wenn mindfactory.de nicht die schnellsten sind. Tut mir Leid!

Grüße


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (28. Februar 2013)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Update kann erst kommen wenn ich auch wieder meinen Rechner habe! Und das wird Mitte nächster Woche frühestens sein ..!
> 
> Ich kann leider auch nichts dafür wenn mindfactory.de nicht die schnellsten sind. Tut mir Leid!
> 
> Grüße



Haste deinen ganzen pc zu mf geschickt ? dauert das solange ? ich möchte meine graka bei mf umtauschen da sie aufeinmal zu heiß wird.


----------



## streetjumper16 (28. Februar 2013)

Nein nur die Graka aber dauert da die Graka die ich bestellt habe als Ersatz erst Dienstag kommt!

Aber möchte hier wenig OT betreiben deswegen schreib mich per PN an falls du/ihr was wissen wollt.

Grüße


----------



## streetjumper16 (2. März 2013)

720p:

1670 | streetjumper16 | i7 2600k @ 4200Mhz | 8GB DDR3 1333Mhz CL 9-9-9-24-1T |GTX680 @ 1150/3200/1163 l Link

_**Update**_

Und mal meine GTX680 getestet mit leichtem OC die heute Morgen gekommen ist  Werde mich langsam ran tasten da ich mich mit Nvidia nicht so auskenne!


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (2. März 2013)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> 720p:
> 
> 1670 | streetjumper16 | i7 2600k @ 4200Mhz | 8GB DDR3 1333Mhz CL 9-9-9-24-1T |GTX680 @ 1150/3200/1163 l Link
> 
> ...



Dann hau mal rein


----------



## cesium137 (3. März 2013)

1080p: 1582 | cesium137 | i7-3770K @ 4600MHz | 16GB DDR3-1866 CL 9-9-9-27-2T | GTX Titan @ 1002/1600Mhz (Boost:1041) | link


----------



## Takei Naodar (3. März 2013)

1596 | Takei Naodar | i7-3930K @ 4,2 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX TITAN@1002/1602/1041MHz Link


----------



## streetjumper16 (4. März 2013)

720p:

1773 | streetjumper16 | i7 2600k @ 4200Mhz | 8GB DDR3 1333Mhz CL 9-9-9-24-1T |GTX680 @ 1050/3654/1241 l Link

1080p:

1032 | streetjumper16 | i7 2600k @ 4200Mhz | 8GB DDR3 1333Mhz CL 9-9-9-24-1T |GTX680 @ 1050/3654/1241 l Link

_**Update**_


----------



## Typhoon007 (4. März 2013)

1380 | Typhoon007 | AMD FX 8120 - 3,1 Ghz | 8 GB , 1333 Mhz, CL9 | ASUS Radeon HD 7950 Driect CUII Top (DC2T-3GD5-V2) /Shader 900/ Speichertakt 1250 Mhz Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Finde ich irgendwie viel zu wenig.


----------



## streetjumper16 (5. März 2013)

720p:

1794 | streetjumper16 | i7-2600k @ 4,2 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | Asus GTX680 @ 1050/3644/1241Mhz l Link


1080p:

1041| streetjumper16 | i7-2600k @ 4,2 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | Asus GTX680 @ 1050/3644/1241Mhz l Link

Man beachte die Spannung ...  GPU-Z bugt mal wieder rum 

**Update**

@Typhoon007

Nächstes Mal bitte im Schema posten und bei Copy&Paste die Zahlen umändern so wie hier:

741 | Typhoon007 | AMD FX 8120 @ 3,1 Ghz | 8 GB 1333 Mhz, CL9-9-9-24 1T | ASUS HD7950 @ 900/1250Mhz|Link

Danke!


----------



## moboKiller (5. März 2013)

263 | moboKiller | Intel i7-2600 - 3,4Ghz | 8GB DDR3-1333 CL9-9-9-24 2T | ASUS GTX550Ti DirectCU 1024MB @ 976/1059/1952 |[/ATTACH]http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=631125&d=1362509620

Verzeiht mir das ich mit dem dummen Bilderupload net klar komme ist aber auch zu en


----------



## Krait666 (7. März 2013)

913 | Krait666 | I5-2500K @ 4,2 GHz | 8GB DDR3 -1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 670 @ 1065/1627/1130 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jolly91 (7. März 2013)

*U-p-d-a-t-e*

*Zimmertemperatur:* 22,0°C

*Treiber:* Catalyst 13.2 Beta 6

1077 | Jolly91 | i7-3820 @ 4400MHz | 16GB DDR3-1866 CL 10-10-10-26-2T | GB HD7970 WF3 @ 1220/1950MHz | Link


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (10. März 2013)

UPDATE:

1080p: 1469 | Colonel Faulkner | i7-3770K @ 3500MHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 11-11-11-28-2T | GTX Titan @ 937 MHz (Boost 976 Mhz)/1502MHz | Link


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (10. März 2013)

UPDATE:


1080p: 1516 | Colonel Faulkner | i7-3770K @ 3500MHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL  11-11-11-28-2T | GTX Titan @ 987 MHz (Boost 1026 Mhz)/1577MHz | Link


----------



## cesium137 (13. März 2013)

Update:
1080p: 1607 | cesium137 | i7-3770K @ 4700MHz | 16GB DDR3-2000 CL 9-9-9-27-2T | GTX Titan @ 1002/1652Mhz (Boost:1041) |link


----------



## ThomasHAFX (13. März 2013)

oh ihr Battlet ja noch immer, ich hol mir mal Popcorn


----------



## Jackjan (14. März 2013)

Habe nur eben schnell Heaven einmal drüberlaufen lassen, während noch vieles lief^^. Wenn ich mehr Zeit, wiederhol ich das vielleicht mal um mehr Punkte rauszuhauen.

755 | Jackjan | AMD Phenom II X6 1100T @ 3700MHz | 12GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24-2T | Radeon HD 6950 @ 880/1375MHz | Link


----------



## Jolly91 (14. März 2013)

Vielleicht schicke ich mal den Q9550 @ 3,4ghz samt GTS 250 durch Heaven.


----------



## Shizophrenic (16. März 2013)

uppps falscher thread


----------



## Horilein (17. März 2013)

Benchsonntag

1006 | Horilein | i5-2550K @ 4500MHz | 12GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24-2T | Radeon HD 7950 @ 1205/1830MHz | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



für Mr.EVGA hats ja gereicht


----------



## Quasar_82 (17. März 2013)

1080p

729 | XQuasarX | Phenom II X6 1090T @ 4.0GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24-1T | GTX570 @ 925/1850/2300MHz | http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...nking-unigine-heaven-4-0-zwischenablage01.jpg


----------



## Quasar_82 (17. März 2013)

720p

1236 | XQuasarX | Phenom II X6 1090T @ 4.0GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24-1T | GTX570 @ 925/1850/2300MHz | http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...nking-unigine-heaven-4-0-zwischenablage01.jpg


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (18. März 2013)

Horilein schrieb:


> Benchsonntag
> 
> 1006 | Horilein | i5-2550K @ 4500MHz | 12GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24-2T | Radeon HD 7950 @ 1205/1830MHz | Link
> 
> ...



Nicht ganz guck mal 3 Ränge höher ....ich sag nur 1038  gib gas


----------



## Ion (18. März 2013)

Warum ist EVGA zweimal in der Liste vertreten? 
Und die Punktzahl bei 720p von diu_tesc_g.o. stimmt auch nicht.

Bei den Links von evga fehlt in der CPU-Z Ansicht der Reiter "Mainboard" (nichts für ungut)
Bei cesium137, Woiferl94, timOC, Broow, TripleH84, mrfloppy, beren2707, Typhoon007      ebenfalls

Bei Colonel Faulkner fehlt der GPU-Z Screen!

@TE
Bitte auf sowas achten. Entweder man macht es richtig (siehe Softy) oder lässt es ganz bleiben.


----------



## Jolly91 (18. März 2013)

Ion schreibt einen Post, und der hat´s in sich... 

Habe schon lange nichts mehr vom TE gelesen. ^^

Ob es einen Punktezuwachs gäbe, wenn ich die Karte von PCI x8 in PCI x16 Slot stecken würde, viel wäre da wohl nicht um. Vorallem bei PCI 3.0...


----------



## Ion (18. März 2013)

Ist auch nicht böse gemeint, aber es musste mal gesagt werden. 
Ich weiß das es nicht leicht ist solch einen Thread am Leben zu halten da fast täglich Updates kommen und viele Daten zu berücksichtigen sind.


----------



## Jolly91 (19. März 2013)

Wegen den vielen Listen, das kann dann so aussehen. Sieht zwar am ersten anblick nett aus, aber es ist noch mehr arbeit, als alles in einer Liste zu machen.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (19. März 2013)

Ion schrieb:


> Bei Colonel Faulkner fehlt der GPU-Z Screen!



Stimmt, bei dem Ergebnis mit welchem ich aktuell in der Liste vertreten bin, fehlt tatsächlich der GPU-Z Screen, beim noch nicht eingepflegten Update aber nicht.


----------



## Quasar_82 (19. März 2013)

und wann wird die liste mal aktualisiert ???


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (20. März 2013)

Kann mal jemand mit einer 7970 ghz Edition(1050/1500) mal einen Run mit dem Beta 7 Treiber laufen lassen .

Möchte gerne wissen welchen takt ich einstellen muss um die Leistung einer ghz Edition zu erreichen .

Vielen Dank im Vorraus


----------



## Quasar_82 (20. März 2013)

passiert doch sowieso nix mehr hier, scheint tot zu sein


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (20. März 2013)

Quasar_82 schrieb:


> passiert doch sowieso nix mehr hier, scheint tot zu sein



Der TE hat zur Zeit keinen pc


----------



## Jolly91 (20. März 2013)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Bitte keine Diskussionen, dafür gibt es den Heaven Diskussions Thread ...
> 
> Updaten kann ich erst wieder Mitte nächster Woche ! Grund: Kein rechner!


 
Mal das Zitat aus Seite 7.


----------



## Quasar_82 (20. März 2013)

Jolly91 schrieb:


> Mal das Zitat aus Seite 7.



Aaaaahhh....O.K.....danke für die Info, hab ich wohl übersehen. Was hat denn sein Rechenknecht.....kaputtgetacktet


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (20. März 2013)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Kann mal jemand mit einer 7970 ghz Edition(1050/1500) mal einen Run mit dem Beta 7 Treiber laufen lassen .
> 
> Möchte gerne wissen welchen takt ich einstellen muss um die Leistung einer ghz Edition zu erreichen .
> 
> Vielen Dank im Vorraus



Huhu ?! keiner da mit einer ghz Edition


----------



## Jolly91 (20. März 2013)

Die Ghz-Edition von AMD hat auf PCGH wohl keine Käufer gefunden.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (20. März 2013)

Jolly91 schrieb:


> Die Ghz-Edition von AMD hat auf PCGH wohl keine Käufer gefunden.


 
kannst du mal die 1050/1500mhz mal durchlaufen lassen? müsste ja gleich sein wie die ghz edtions...oder der boost ist nicht immer auf 1050mhz...wäre toll wenn dann auch noch einer mit einer ghz nen run macht zum vergleich 

und bei valey bitte auch 

oh ja haste auch den beta 7 druppe ich hoffe


----------



## Jolly91 (20. März 2013)

Hab den Beta 13.3 drauf, was aber kein Problem machen sollte. Den 13.2 kann man nicht empfehlen, OpenGl probleme. ^^

Werde es morgen mal durchlaufen lassen, da brauch ich wenigstens keine Lüfter auffahren.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (20. März 2013)

Jolly91 schrieb:


> Hab den Beta 13.3 drauf, was aber kein Problem machen sollte. Den 13.2 kann man nicht empfehlen, OpenGl probleme. ^^
> 
> Werde es morgen mal durchlaufen lassen, da brauch ich wenigstens keine Lüfter auffahren.



Oh gibts schon wieder einen neuen ....wow ....mehr Leistung? wenn ja im welchen spielen ?


----------



## freeway82 (21. März 2013)

Mit der gtx titan geht schon einiges bei richtiger Kühlung

bin mal gespannt wenn die 2. heut oder morgen kommt was dann rauskommt


----------



## Jolly91 (21. März 2013)

Ein paar Verbesserungen aber hauptsächlich in einzelnen Games wie Tomb Raider und Crysis 3 was man so lesen kann.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (21. März 2013)

Jolly91 schrieb:


> Ein paar Verbesserungen aber hauptsächlich in einzelnen Games wie Tomb Raider und Crysis 3 was man so lesen kann.



Ok werde mir dann heute Nachmittag den 13.3 runterladen


----------



## beren2707 (21. März 2013)

*Update*

Nochmal für dich, Evgasüchtiger. 

1080p: 919| beren2707 | i7-2600K @ 3,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1604 CL 9-9-9-25-2T | Radeon HD 7970 @ 1050/1500MHz |Link
 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jolly91 (21. März 2013)

**U-p-d-a-t-e**

*Treiber:* Catalyst 13.3 Beta 3

*Zimmertemperatur:* 23,0°C 

*1080p:*

904 | Jolly91 | i7 3820 @ 3,4 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 10-10-10-25 2T | GB HD 7970 WF3 @ 1050/1500 l Link

*Edit:*

Und wen ich den Speicher auf DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-25 laufen lasse, habe um 0,1fps weniger bei den min. und um 0,8fps weniger bei den max. fps. Eventuell liegt es ja wirklich beim PCI Steckplatz, aber da hat die Karte nun mal einen besseren Luftzug. ^^


----------



## beren2707 (21. März 2013)

*Update*

1080p: 1060| beren2707 | i7-2600K @ 3,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1604 CL 9-9-9-25-2T | Radeon HD 7970 @ 1200/1800MHz |Link
 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Besondere am Ergebnis ist nicht der Wert, sondern die dafür nötige Spannung der 7970. Schlappe 1,13VGPU waren nötig, VRam auf Standard.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (21. März 2013)

Danke Jungs ich werde heute Abend berichten welchen takt ich dafür brauche .



beren2707 schrieb:


> *Update*
> 
> Nochmal für dich, Evgasüchtiger.
> 
> ...


 
wie man sieht das ich mit dem takt von valey hier beim heaven nicht brauche da ich schon mehr leistung einer ghz edtion 7970 habe 

1175/1600mhz reichen auch noch locker 



beren2707 schrieb:


> *Update*
> 
> Nochmal für dich, Evgasüchtiger.
> 
> ...



schaut schaut mit 1150/1500mhz ist man auf dem niveau einer 7970ghz edtion. und einmal mit 1175/1500mhz

ich würde sagen immer 100mhz mehr auf die gpu mit einer 7950 als die 7970 und man ist immer gleich schnell  also wenn eine 7970 mit 1100rennt dann braucht die 7950 ca 1200mhz


----------



## Axonia (27. März 2013)

Insofern der TE wieder seinen Pc hat 
Erst einmal klein anfangen  Mal schauen was da noch geht 

1058| Axonia| i5-2500K @ 4,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | HD 7950 @ 1330/ 1650 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## streetjumper16 (31. März 2013)

**Update**


Entschuldigt das es Update so spät kommt, habe im Moment viel um die Ohren und so mit kaum Zeit 
An diejenigen denen der Thread nicht gefällt... Es ist meine erste "große" Rangliste und ich versuche so gut es geht sie in Schuss zu halten! Das Fehler rein kommen ist klar und mich bitte nicht mit Softy vergleichen da er das schon länger macht und auch öfters updatet!!!

Und bitte im Diskussionsthread diskutieren, da ich sonst die Übersicht verliere! Danke


Grüße


----------



## Jolly91 (31. März 2013)

Schön wieder von dir zu lesen. 

So eine Rangliste kann natürlich viel arbeit sein, und an die jenigen, denen es nicht gefällt, macht einmal selber eine auf. ^^


----------



## Axonia (31. März 2013)

Freut mich, dass du wieder da bist. 
Dann kann ich mir ja weiter die Arbeit mache um das Maximum der Karte auszuloten.


----------



## Soldat0815 (31. März 2013)

738| Soldat0815 | i5-3350P @ 3,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 7-7-7-21 2T | GTX660ti @ 1200/1600 | link


----------



## freeway82 (1. April 2013)

1626|freeway82|i7 2700k @5ghz|16gb ddr3 2133 8-9-10-25 1t| gtx titan 837/1502mhz


----------



## Shizophrenic (5. April 2013)

1021| Shizophrenic| i5-3570K @ 3,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | Nvidia GTX 670 @ 1320/4001 Link



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wie schon im 3.0 Beste 670 ^^, ich Liebe meine Evga 670 FTW+


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (5. April 2013)

Shizophrenic schrieb:


> 1021| Shizophrenic| i5-3570K @ 3,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | Nvidia GTX 670 @ 1320/4001 Link
> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=640854"/>
> 
> Wie schon im 3.0 Beste 670 ^^, ich Liebe meine Evga 670 FTW+



Halt evga


----------



## Axonia (6. April 2013)

Shizophrenic schrieb:


> 1021
> 
> Wie schon im 3.0 Beste 670 ^^, ich Liebe meine Evga 670 FTW+


 
Deine 670 geht wirklich gut ab. Bench mal im 3.0 720p
Da könntest du den AMDlern gefährlich nahekommen. Sowieso ist dort Nvidia sehr gut aufgestellt. 
Wenn du Lust und Laune lass mal ein Ergebnis dort


----------



## oneberlin (14. April 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



stock i5 3470 
stock SAPPHIRE Radeon HD 7870 XT with Boost 
stock 8 Gb DDR3-1600  Corsair Vengeance 9-9-24 (dualchannel)

Passt das soweit? Oder läuft bei mir irgendwas schief im System?

Danke

p.s. hab 2 Monitore gleichzeitig in Betrieb mit verschiedenen Auflösungen


----------



## Shizophrenic (15. April 2013)

bench mal mit nur einem monitor über stock settings kann ich leider nicht so viel sagen, allerdings sollte deine 7870xt etwas unter 7950 niveau liegen


----------



## instagib (16. April 2013)

Score: 658

http://www10.pic-upload.de/16.04.13/3utpecsx91c9.jpg


----------



## moboKiller (21. April 2013)

604| moboKiller | A6-3670K@3,4GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL9-9-9-24 1T | Radeon HD 7850 @1025/1400 | Link

Auf der CPU 1,48VCore und die Graka mit 1,19Volt  und die graKa wurde nur 60°C  to Sapphire


----------



## bans3i (30. April 2013)

CPU Limit FTW:

4733| bans3i | i7-3930k @ 5,0 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600CL 9-9-9-24-2T | 4xGeforce GTX Titan @ +100 GPU +200 Mem 150% PT 93°TT | LINK


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (30. April 2013)

946 bios-overclocker i5 3570k @ 4200Mhz 16 GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 2T GTX 680 @ 1176/3200Mhz http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...1784-ranking-unigine-heaven-4-0-unbenannt.png


Wie kann man die Adresse in Link umwandeln ?


----------



## bans3i (30. April 2013)

so: ["url=http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=647010&d=1367346688]LINK[/url][/code]

nur das " vor url weglassen:


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (30. April 2013)

Oh Danke

Wird die Liste überhaupt noch weitergeführt ?


----------



## grenn-CB (1. Mai 2013)

641 | grenn-CB | Core i5 2500 @ 3,3GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 660 @1033/1502 Link



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jolly91 (6. Mai 2013)

Ich habe mit der GB HD7970 WF3 @ 1200/1600 den Catalyst 13.5 Beta getestet.

Mit dem Cat. 13.3 hatte ich 1012 Punkte und 40,2Fps, jetzt sind es 1015 Punkte und 40,3Fps. Wobei die min. Fps um 1,1fps und die max. Fps um 0,1fps zulegten.


----------



## beren2707 (6. Mai 2013)

Fein, dann werde ich bald auch nochmal mit 4,5 GHz und MAX der 7970 durchbenchen.


----------



## Jolly91 (6. Mai 2013)

Bei dem Wetter könnte das noch möglich sein, ansonsten kann man auf den nächsten Winter warten.


----------



## beren2707 (6. Mai 2013)

Also ich benche ja immer bei normaler Zimmertemperatur tagsüber - habs lieber kuschlig. Unter 20°C Raumtemperatur benche ich eigtl. nie, denn ich benche immer nur mit Taktraten, die ich auch so in Spielen verwenden würde und die so 24/7 laufen würden. Mit der Methode kann man natürlich noch einige Mhz mehr rauskitzeln...


----------



## Jolly91 (6. Mai 2013)

Bei mir hatte es einmal 13°C, oder 16°C im Zimmer. 

Wobei man bedenken muss, das sich Grafikfehler nicht immer nach der Temperatur richten.


----------



## Ion (7. Mai 2013)

Am besten man bencht im Winter wenns draußen Minusgrade sind, auf dem Balkon z. B.
Da werden Taktraten möglich woran man vorher nie geglaubt hätte


----------



## Axonia (8. Mai 2013)

Kann ich bestätigen.
Ist auch ziemlich schön wenn die Karten jenseits der 1300 Mhz laufen, allerdings nicht wärmer als 30 Grad warm werden.
Ne nach Kühlung natürlich


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (20. Mai 2013)

991 | Dr_Dunkel | i5 2500k @ 4,5GHz | 16GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | Sapphire HD 7970 Dual-X @ 1200/1600 MHz | Link
 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ion (20. Mai 2013)

Passiert hier auch noch mal was?


----------



## grenn-CB (20. Mai 2013)

@Ion 
Das habe ich mich auch schon gefragt, zudem der @TE schon seit 1,5 Monaten nicht mehr hier aktiv war.
Aber ich denke mal das er gerade viel um die Ohren hat und deswegen gerade keine Zeit hat was man auch verstehen kann.


----------



## Benho2 (22. Mai 2013)

720p: 1125 | Benho2 | i3-3220 @ stock | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24-2T | Radeon HD 7850 @ 1175/1250MHz |Link
1080p: 610 | Benho2 | i3-3220 @ stock | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24-2T | Radeon HD 7850 @ 1175/1250MHz |Link


----------



## PCGHGS (23. Mai 2013)

*1080p*

910 | PCGHGS | X6 1055T @ 3,96 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1626 MHz CL 11-11-11-28 2T | GTX 670 @ 1163/3005MHz | Link


****update*****

720p*

1495 | PCGHGS | X6 1055T @ 3,96 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1626 MHz CL 11-11-11-28 2T | GTX 670 @ 1163/3005MHz | Link


----------



## eagle*23* (26. Mai 2013)

2098 | eagle*23* | i5-3570K @ 5Ghz | 8GB DDR3-2200 CL 10-11-11-21-1T | 2x GTX680 @ 1266/1852 | Link


----------



## Lunixx (4. Juni 2013)

1492 | Lunixx | i7-3930K @ 4Ghz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 09-9-9-9-2T | 1x GTX780 @ 1149/3279 | Link


----------



## eagle*23* (9. Juni 2013)

2835 | eagle*23* | i5-3570K @ 5Ghz | 8GB DDR3-2200 CL 10-11-11-21-1T | 2x GTX780 @ 1150/1750 Link


----------



## Ion (9. Juni 2013)

Hier gibts doch eh keine Updates mehr 
Hoffen wir auf Softy


----------



## eagle*23* (9. Juni 2013)

Glaubs fast auch...


----------



## minicoopers (9. Juni 2013)

Wenn es beim TE wirklich nicht mehr klappt, den Thread weiter zuführen, würde ich mich anbieten, das ganze zu übernehmen


----------



## Softy (9. Juni 2013)

Das wäre super  Ich habe im Moment nicht wirklich die Zeit dazu


----------



## grenn-CB (10. Juni 2013)

@minicoopers
Kannst den Thread ja hier melden und sollte der TE kein Interesse mehr haben kannst du ja gleich dabei schreiben das du ihn wohl übernehmen willst. http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...cht-mehr-aktualisiert-werden.html#post4709028


----------



## DjangOC (10. Juni 2013)

Hey Leute, wenn ich bei meiner GTX590 einen GF110 Chip deaktiviere, darf ich dann beim single gpu ranking mitmachen?
m.M.n. schon, aber ich vergewisssere mich zuerst.


----------



## Ion (10. Juni 2013)

Ja, darfst du


----------



## Softy (10. Juni 2013)

DjangOC schrieb:


> Hey Leute, wenn ich bei meiner GTX590 einen GF110 Chip deaktiviere, darf ich dann beim single gpu ranking mitmachen?



Hab ich auch schon gemacht: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/benchmarks/261181-ranking-unigine-valley.html (Platz 34). Gut, ist mein eigenes Ranking  Da kann ich eh machen, was ich will


----------



## DjangOC (10. Juni 2013)

Gut, jetzt muss ich nur noch auf bench laune meinerseitz, erhöter stromverbrauch der elternseits, und ne eiszeit des wetterseits hoffen.


----------



## minicoopers (10. Juni 2013)

grenn-CB schrieb:


> @minicoopers
> Kannst den Thread ja hier melden und sollte der TE kein Interesse mehr haben kannst du ja gleich dabei schreiben das du ihn wohl übernehmen willst. http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...cht-mehr-aktualisiert-werden.html#post4709028


 Habe den Thread mal gemeldet und mich angeboten den Thead weiter zuführen


----------



## Axonia (10. Juni 2013)

Cool, würde mich freuen, wenn das klappen würde  
Wäre ja sonst echt zu schade drum


----------



## minicoopers (10. Juni 2013)

Ja bin ich mal gespannt, ob und wann sich etwas tut


----------



## FraSiWa (16. Juni 2013)

720p: 1872 | FraSiWa | AMD FX-6100 @ 4,1 GHz | 4x 2GB @ 1333MHz CL 7-8-6-15 2T| GTX 780 @ 863/1502 MHz | Link
1080p: 1108 | FraSiWa | AMD FX-6100 @ 4,1 GHz | 4x 2GB @ 1333MHz CL 7-8-6-15 2T| GTX 780 @ 863/1502 MHz | Link


----------



## Ion (16. Juni 2013)

@FraSiWa
Warum hast du überall so schlechte Werte? Du liegst mit deiner 780 ja gerade mal auf Augenhöhe einiger 680´er


----------



## vinyard (16. Juni 2013)

mhhhh @FraSiWa ION hat da recht ist auf einer höhe von eine gtx 670+i5 3570k alles non oc i-was stimmt da glaube nicht


----------



## Ion (23. Juni 2013)

minicoopers schrieb:


> Ja bin ich mal gespannt, ob und wann sich etwas tut


 Hat sich denn inzwischen etwas getan?


----------



## eagle*23* (23. Juni 2013)

1660| eagle*23* | i5-3570K @ 5,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2200 MHz CL 10-11-11-1 21T | GTX 780 @ 1272/1835MHz | Link


----------



## minicoopers (24. Juni 2013)

Ion schrieb:


> Hat sich denn inzwischen etwas getan?


 Ne, ich habe leider noch nichts gehört


----------



## beathoven (30. Juni 2013)

2684 | beathoven | i7-3930K @ 4,4 GHz | 32GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 980Ti @ 1540/4000MHz  | Link


----------



## Markzzman (2. Juli 2013)

€: Falschen Settings


----------



## MrWoogey (2. Juli 2013)

720p

1826 | MrWoogey | i7 4770 @ 3,9 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 11-11-11-28 | GTX 770 1150MHz(Boost 1202MHz)/1753MHz  | Link

1080p

1063 | MrWoogey | i7 4770 @ 3,9 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 11-11-11-28 | GTX 770 1150MHz(Boost 1202MHz)/1753MHz  | Link


----------



## Tripleh84 (2. Juli 2013)

@MrWoogey Die Auflösung gilt aber net 

Update: Hoffe hier passiert nochmal was.

1093 | Tripleh84 | i5 3570K @ 4,1 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133 11-11-11-36 | GTX 770 @ 1293/2000 |Link


----------



## MrWoogey (2. Juli 2013)

Scho geändert ^^ habs auch bemerkt  muste den Test aber noch 2x machen >.<


----------



## Combi (3. Juli 2013)

*1568 | Combi | i5-3570K @ 4,6 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 10-12-10-28 1T | Evga GTX 780 Hydro Copper@ 1073/1560 MHz | link
*


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (5. Juli 2013)

*Single:*
1080p: 996| EDDIE2Fast| i7-2600K @ 4200MHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24-2T | Nvidia GTX670 @ 1100/1902MHz/Boost:1228 | LINK
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tripleh84 (5. Juli 2013)

Kann man nicht einfach einen neuen Thread aufmachen? Die alten und neuen Ergebnisse grad übernehmen.


----------



## grenn-CB (5. Juli 2013)

Ich würde an minicoopers Stelle einfach mal bei PCGH_Stephan per PM nachfragen, vielleicht wurde das bisher nur übersehen.


----------



## minicoopers (6. Juli 2013)

Tripleh84 schrieb:


> Kann man nicht einfach einen neuen Thread  aufmachen? Die alten und neuen Ergebnisse grad übernehmen.


 
Kann ich schon machen, nur wollte ich eigentlich auf eine Antwort warten. Aber PCGH hat sich leider noch nciht gemeldet 



grenn-CB schrieb:


> Ich würde an minicoopers Stelle einfach mal bei PCGH_Stephan per PM nachfragen, vielleicht wurde das bisher nur übersehen.


 
Ist keine schlechte Idee 
Werde ihn mal anschreiben

Edit: PN ist raus  Mal schauen was passiert


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (9. Juli 2013)

Ich hatte gehofft, dass streetjumper16 mal wieder online kommt, weil er schließlich recht aktiv hier war. Nun hat minicoopers den Startbeitrag des Threads inne, die Inhalte habe ich bereits rüberkopiert und im alten Starbeitrag in einen platzsparenden Spoiler gepackt. Sollte streetjumper16 zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt den Thread wieder übernehmen wollen, bitte einfach per PN oder in der Meldestelle darauf hinweisen.


----------



## grenn-CB (9. Juli 2013)

Ich denke mal das der Titel das Startbeitrags nicht so heißen sollte


```
AW: Neuen Pc zusammenstellen - Brauche Hilfe
```


----------



## minicoopers (9. Juli 2013)

@Stefan: Danke fürs übertragen des Startposts 



grenn-CB schrieb:


> Ich denke mal das der Titel das Startbeitrags nicht so heißen sollte
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Danke für den Hinweis :dauemn: werde es gelich anpassen 
Ich habe nun mal alle Ergebnisse eingetragen. Ich hoffe ich habe keinen Vergessen. wenn es jedoch passiert ist, tut es mir leid. Sagt einfach bescheid und ich nehme Euch in die Tabelle auf.
Wenn sich ein fehler eingeschlichen hat, Hinweise sind gerne gesehen 

Viel Spaß beim Benchen


----------



## Hawky1980 (9. Juli 2013)

Na dann kanns ja weitergehen. 

2053 |Hawky1980 | AMD FX 8350 @ 5,2 GHz | 16 GB DDR3-1660 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | 2x Radeon HD 7970 @ 1200/1750 MHz | Link


----------



## minicoopers (9. Juli 2013)

****Update eingefügt****



Hawky1980 schrieb:


> Na dann kanns ja weitergehen.
> 
> 2053 |Hawky1980 | AMD FX 8350 @ 5,2 GHz | 16 GB DDR3-1660 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | 2x Radeon HD 7970 @ 1200/1750 MHz | Link


 
Ja jetzt können die Grakas wieder gequält werden


----------



## Ion (9. Juli 2013)

Ich habe einen Fehler entdeckt:
MrWoogey steht in der Rangliste am falschen Platz (1080p)


Edit:

Neuer Eintrag:

*1080p*

1087 | Ion | i7-3770K @ 4GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 7-8-8-24-1T | GTX 770 @ 1306/4001MHz | Link


Erst einmal ohne irgendwelche Optimierungen


----------



## minicoopers (10. Juli 2013)

****Update eingefügt***

*


Ion schrieb:


> Ich habe einen Fehler entdeckt:
> MrWoogey steht in der Rangliste am falschen Platz (1080p)


 
Danke für den Hinweis  Habe es angepasst


----------



## Ryle (14. Juli 2013)

*Single 1080p:*

1105 | superseijayin | i5-3570k @ 4500MHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24-2T | GTX 770 @ 1320/2000MHz | Link

Guten Chip erwischt. Sowas auf ner Lightning wäre mal interessant, ich muss mit 1,2V vorlieb nehmen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ion (14. Juli 2013)

Dein Link geht nicht.
Und welche 770 hast du denn? Bis 1.212V geht jede, manche eben nur mit Bios-Mod


----------



## Ryle (14. Juli 2013)

So Screen sollte nun gehen. Ist ne Asus und die 12mV nimmt sie zumindest mit den Booststufen nicht an, wobei ich damit sowieso nicht wesentlich höher kommen würde...12mV pff ich will 100-200mV anlegen aber der grüne Verein traut uns ja nichts mehr zu.


----------



## minicoopers (15. Juli 2013)

****Update eingefügt****


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (16. Juli 2013)

Mal wieder ein neuer Lauf, diesmal aber mit einem 2600k. 

1032 | Dr_Dunkel | i7 2600k @ 4,4GHz | 16GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | Sapphire HD 7970 Dual-X @ 1200/1600 MHz | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## minicoopers (16. Juli 2013)

****Update eingefügt****


----------



## TheNoseman (8. August 2013)

Score: 1174| User: TheNoseman| CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 965 @3,9 GHz| RAM: 8 GB DDR3-1333MHz 9.0-9-9-24| GPU: AMD Radeon HD 7870 @1120/1300MHz

Hoffe dass das so in Ordnung ist...erster Post btw 
Edit: Ups, mir fällt grad auf, dass ich mit der Auflösung gefailt hab...wird gefixt
Edit2: Tja, krieg nur 720p hin...


----------



## minicoopers (11. August 2013)

****Update eingefügt***


*


TheNoseman schrieb:


> Score: 1174| User: TheNoseman| CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 965 @3,9 GHz| RAM: 8 GB DDR3-1333MHz 9.0-9-9-24| GPU: AMD Radeon HD 7870 @1120/1300MHz
> Hoffe dass das so in Ordnung ist...erster Post btw


 Ist fast perfekt. Du hast den Link am Ende vergessen. Habe ihn aber shcon hinzugefügt.


TheNoseman schrieb:


> Edit2: Tja, krieg nur 720p hin...


Was passiert denn, wenn Du 1080P einstellst?


----------



## TheNoseman (11. August 2013)

Das obrige Ergebnis: 1360x1024 (hab nur nen 19 Zoll 1440x900 Screen...)


----------



## minicoopers (11. August 2013)

Was man theoretisch testen könnte, wäre wenn man den Fullscreen deaktiviert und das ganze im Fenstermodus bencht, nur glaube ich, dass man die Punkte dann nciht ganz vergleichen kann


----------



## chs (18. August 2013)

Hier mal mein Heaven Run 

1080p:1856 | chs | i7-3770K @ 3,9 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 11-11-11-28 1T | GTX Titan @ 1316/1827MHz | Bild


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (18. August 2013)

Hier einmal die inneren Werte meines Schätzchens :

  1080p:  694| ThomasGoe69| i5- 4670k @ Stock| 8GB DDR3 1600 CL9-9-9-24-2T | HD7870 @ 1200MHZ/1525MHZ | 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## minicoopers (18. August 2013)

****Update eingefügt****


----------



## kampfschaaaf (20. August 2013)

Multi GPU-Setup 1080p

3491 | kampfschaaaf | i7-3970X @ 4800MHz | 8GiB DDR3-2133 CL 9-11-9-27-1T | 4x Radeon HD 7970 @ 1100/1500MHz | http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=675440&d=1377033485


----------



## minicoopers (21. August 2013)

****Update eingefügt****

@kampfschaaaf: Das nächste mal bitte den Link wie im Startpost beschrieben posten. Habe es jetzt geändert


----------



## ak1504 (24. August 2013)

*1420 | ak1504 | i7 4770k @ 3,9Ghz | 16GBDDR 3 @ 2400Mhz 11-13-12-31-2t | GTX 780 @ 967Mhz/1502Mhz **(Boost1137MHz) **Link

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## minicoopers (24. August 2013)

****Update eingefügt****


----------



## Bull56 (30. August 2013)

| 1580 | Bull56 | i7-3770K @ 4,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 10-12-12-31 2T | GTX 780 @ 1240/3400 | Link

Sry score ist nicht so der wahnsinn weil einiges im Hintergrund lief


----------



## Hellsing217 (31. August 2013)

Multi GPU Setup 1080p
| 1773 | Hellsing217 | FX-8350 @ 4,1 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24-1T | GTX 770 SLI @ 1085/3506MHz | Link


----------



## minicoopers (31. August 2013)

****Update eingefügt****


----------



## big-maec (1. September 2013)

@1080:

873 | big-maec | i5-3570K @ 4,3 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1800 MHz CL 8-8-8-24 2T | HD 7970 @ 1000/1500 | Link


----------



## minicoopers (1. September 2013)

****Update eingefügt****


----------



## 0madmexx0 (4. September 2013)

@720p:

1229 | 0madmexx0 |Phenom II X6 @ 3,3 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | HD 7970 @ 925/1375 |Link


----------



## minicoopers (5. September 2013)

****Update eingefügt****


----------



## strelok (17. September 2013)

@1080

1651 | strelok | i7-3930k @4,5Ghz | 16gb DDR3 @ 2133 Mhz CL-9-11-10-28 2T | gtx780 @ 1333/1663 | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reytiros (17. September 2013)

2338 | Reytiros | i7-3960x @4500 MHz | 32GB DDR3 @ 1600 Mhz CL-9-9-9-24 2T | 2x GTX 780 @ 863/1502 MHz| Link


----------



## minicoopers (18. September 2013)

****Update eingefügt****


----------



## MrWoogey (25. September 2013)

Update neue Graka

720p

2339 | MrWoogey | i7 4770 @ 3,9 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 11-11-11-28 2T | GTX 780 1052MHz(Boost 1091MHz)/1702MHz | Link

1080p

1506 | MrWoogey | i7 4770 @ 3,9 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 11-11-11-28 2T | GTX 780 1052MHz(Boost 1091MHz)/1702MHz | Link


----------



## minicoopers (25. September 2013)

****Update eingefügt****


----------



## MrWoogey (25. September 2013)

MrWoogey schrieb:


> Update neue Graka
> 
> 720p
> 
> ...



1080p noch hinzugekommen


----------



## minicoopers (25. September 2013)

MrWoogey schrieb:


> 1080p noch hinzugekommen


 Ist auch hinzugefügt


----------



## XP1500Monster (25. September 2013)

POST BITTE LÖSCHEN
(Habe Fehler gemacht der sich nicht korrigieren lässt)


----------



## XP1500Monster (25. September 2013)

1080p:
1079 | XP1500Monster | i7 3770K @ 3,9 Ghz Boost | 8gb DDR3 1600 8-8-8-24 1T | GTX 770 @ 1163 (Boost 1267)/2003 Mhz | LINK


----------



## minicoopers (26. September 2013)

****Update eingefügt***

*@XP1500Monster: Was war denn bei ersten Post falsch?


----------



## MrWoogey (26. September 2013)

Update

1080p

1587 | MrWoogey | i7 4770 @ 3,9 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 11-11-11-28 2T | GTX 780 1060MHz(Boost 1099MHz)/1833MHz | Link


----------



## XP1500Monster (26. September 2013)

minicoopers schrieb:


> ****Update eingefügt***
> 
> *@XP1500Monster: Was war denn bei ersten Post falsch?


 
Im Bearbeitungsbildschirm kann man anscheinend keine URL mit extra-Titel einfügen. Ich war zu müde und anscheinend hatte mein Gehirn schon runtergetaktet, Ich hätte einfach das in ein Antwortfenster reinschreiben können und dann copy-Paste.
'tschuldige für die Störung.
EDIT:
 Gerade ne 1093 bekommen und als ich save drücken wollte stürzt der PC ab.
Nochmal versucht: Konnte saven. Wenn ich das ergebnis aufrufe, sagt er: Punktzahl 803 WTF?


----------



## minicoopers (26. September 2013)

XP1500Monster schrieb:


> Im Bearbeitungsbildschirm kann man anscheinend keine URL mit extra-Titel einfügen. Ich war zu müde und anscheinend hatte mein Gehirn schon runtergetaktet, Ich hätte einfach das in ein Antwortfenster reinschreiben können und dann copy-Paste.
> 'tschuldige für die Störung.
> EDIT:
> Gerade ne 1093 bekommen und als ich save drücken wollte stürzt der PC ab.
> Nochmal versucht: Konnte saven. Wenn ich das ergebnis aufrufe, sagt er: Punktzahl 803 WTF?


 Achso  ISt kein Problem. Hta mich nur interessiert 

Das ist ja sehr komisch. Hast Du alles wie vorher eingestellt?

****Update eingefügt****


----------



## XP1500Monster (27. September 2013)

Jawoll.

Mehr schreibe ich hier nicht...will hier nicht alles zumüllen.


----------



## Bull56 (29. September 2013)

Bull56 für den 3ten Platz!

3011 | Bull56 | i7-4960X @ 4,8GHz | 8GB DDR3-1760 9-9-9-24 1T | 2xGTX 780 1266/1656 l Link


----------



## minicoopers (29. September 2013)

****Update eingefügt****


----------



## kuckz (30. September 2013)

1080p: 2928 | kuckz |i7 4770K @ 3900MHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 9-9-9-24 | 2x GTX 690 @ 1020/1502 MHz | Link


----------



## minicoopers (1. Oktober 2013)

****Update eingefügt****


----------



## strelok (3. Oktober 2013)

@1080

1692 | strelok | i7-3930k @4,4Ghz | 16gb DDR3 @ 2133 Mhz CL-9-11-10-28 2T | gtx780 @ 1346/1672 | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## minicoopers (4. Oktober 2013)

****Update eingefügt****


----------



## Bull56 (4. Oktober 2013)

| 4213 | Bull56 | i7-4960X @ 4,75 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2666 MHz CL 11-13-13-35 2T | 3xGTX Titan @ 1096/1641 | Link


----------



## minicoopers (4. Oktober 2013)

****Update eingefügt****


----------



## Nyuki (14. Oktober 2013)

1080p

1094 | Nyuki | i5-2500K @ 4200MHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24-1T | Nvidia 770 GTX @ 1279/4005MHz | Link


----------



## minicoopers (15. Oktober 2013)

****Update eingefügt****


----------



## sir qlimax (15. Oktober 2013)

bitte löschen


----------



## biohaufen (15. Oktober 2013)

708 | biohaufen | i5 4670K @ 4,3 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 10-10-10-27 1T | HD 7850 1290MHz/1325MHz | Link


----------



## minicoopers (16. Oktober 2013)

****Update eingefügt****


----------



## Chilly-aka-4Q (19. Oktober 2013)

Reiter CPU, Memory, Mainboard  3770k/3,9ghz  /crosair vagancy 1600mhz/16gb     /asus rog maximus extreme-z 4/ gtx 770sc in sli/tri sli /taktung 1111mhz/1753/1163mhz


Tri sli evga 770gtx Acx SC vs

sli evga 770gtx acx SC vs 

tri sli evga 770gtx acx no oc/SC version


----------



## minicoopers (19. Oktober 2013)

Bitte deine Ergebnisse wie im Startpost beschrieben posten


----------



## Bull56 (19. Oktober 2013)

4263 Punkte... Das gefällt mir garnicht! 

Ich werde also heute einen höheren Wert nachreichen müssen... 

Gruß


----------



## Chilly-aka-4Q (19. Oktober 2013)

besser so?


----------



## minicoopers (19. Oktober 2013)

Chilly-aka-4Q schrieb:


> besser so?


 Schon etwas besser, aber wenn Du es genau so machen würdest wäre es perfekt 

Punktzahl | User Name | CPU @ Frequenz | Ram @ Frequenz, Latenzen und  Command Rate | Grafikarte(n) @ Chip-/Shader-/Speichertakt |  Link


----------



## Chilly-aka-4Q (19. Oktober 2013)

2698/Cilly-aka-4Q/3770k-3,9ghz/corsair vagancy 1600mhz stock ..???/3xgtx770 evga acx sc/ 770 /kepler/2ghz/gpui clock1111mhz  memory 1753 /boost 
hope is ok if not srr


----------



## Woiferl94 (20. Oktober 2013)

Chilly-aka-4Q schrieb:


> 2698/Cilly-aka-4Q/3770k-3,9ghz/corsair vagancy 1600mhz stock ..???/3xgtx770 evga acx sc/ 770 /kepler/2ghz/gpui clock1111mhz  memory 1753 /boost
> hope is ok if not srr


 
Bitte les dir die Beschreibung nochmal ordentlich durch, ist ja nicht so schwer. Die Daten des RAMs kannst du mit CPUz auslesen.
Außerdem passt dein Bild auch nicht


----------



## Woiferl94 (27. Oktober 2013)

1721 | Woiferl94 | Intel Core i7 2600k @ 4,2Ghz | 8GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | Nvidia GTX780 @ 1372Mhz / 1702Mhz | LINK




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## minicoopers (27. Oktober 2013)

Super Ergebnis und Glückwunsch zum zweiten Platz 

****Update eingefügt****


----------



## Woiferl94 (27. Oktober 2013)

minicoopers schrieb:


> Super Ergebnis und Glückwunsch zum zweiten Platz
> 
> ****Update eingefügt****


 
Danke dir


----------



## Silent_Ghost (27. Oktober 2013)

Hier möchte ich auch gerne mal mein Benchmark-Ergebnis hochladen.

Multi GPU Bereich 


1188 | Silent_Ghost | FX-8320 @3800MHz | 8GB DDR3 1600  CL 9-9-9-24-2T | 2x XFX7870DD @1000MHz/1250MHz  | Link


----------



## Wambofisch (31. Oktober 2013)

Servus
neu dabei 1080p multi gpu

1860 | wambofisch | i7 3770k @4400MHz | 8GB DDR3 2400 CL 10-12-12-31 2T | 2x GTX770 @1306MHz/1890MHz |  Link


----------



## minicoopers (31. Oktober 2013)

****Update eingefügt****


----------



## Bull56 (8. November 2013)

| 4856 | Bull56 | i7-4930K @ 4,75 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2666 MHz CL 11-13-13-35 2T | 4x R9 290X @ 1095/1296 | Link


----------



## minicoopers (8. November 2013)

Glückwunsch zum ersten Platz  

****Update eingefügt****


----------



## PCGHGS (11. November 2013)

****update*****

1080p*

946 | PCGHGS | X6 1055T @ 3,96 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1626 MHz CL 11-11-11-28 2T | GTX 670 @ 1241/3305MHz | Link
*

720p*

1601 | PCGHGS | X6 1055T @ 3,96 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1626 MHz CL 11-11-11-28 2T | GTX 670 @ 1241/3305MHz | Link


----------



## minicoopers (12. November 2013)

****Update eingefügt****


----------



## myDVN_k1x (13. November 2013)

*1080p*

1081 | myDVN_k1x | FX8350 @ 4617MHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24-1T | ASUS GTX 770 @ 1149 (Boost: 1201)/2003MHz | Link

Zusatz Links:
GPU-Z Validation
CPU-Z Validation
sysProfile

Anmerkung: Ballistix Tactical Tracer Dual Channel Kit 1600mhz @ CL 8 sind gestern bestellt worden, reiche eventuell ein update nach wenn es was am ergebnis ändern sollte


----------



## minicoopers (13. November 2013)

****Update eingefügt****


----------



## gecan (14. November 2013)

*1080p*

1452| gecan | i7-4930k @ 4,5GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866 CL 8-9-9-24 1T | Radeon R9-290X 1100/1350 | Link


----------



## minicoopers (14. November 2013)

****Update eingefügt****


----------



## Eddyloveland (15. November 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Benchmark 16.11.2013

Intel I7 2600K @4.5 Ghz 1.33vcore 16GB @2133Mhz Timings 10-12-12-29-1T GTX 780 Windforce 3x Oc 954/1502 Mhz   :


----------



## minicoopers (15. November 2013)

@Eddyloveland: Bitte das Ergebnis wir im Startpost beschrieben posten


----------



## Vega2002 (23. November 2013)

1080p

1469 | Vega2002 | Intel I7 2600k @ 4000MHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-11-11-29 2T |  Radeon R9-290 1150/1500MHz | Link


----------



## minicoopers (23. November 2013)

****Update eingefügt****


----------



## vd29 (30. November 2013)

1080p

1479 | vd29 | Intel I5 3570K @ 4200MHz | 8GB DDR3-2133 CL 11-12-11-30 2T | Radeon R9-290 1150/1450MHz | http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...218-ranking-unigine-heaven-4-0-screenshot.jpg


----------



## minicoopers (30. November 2013)

****Update eingefügt****


----------



## D4rkResistance (8. Dezember 2013)

1080p

1376 | Dark$unshine | i5-2500K @ Stock | 8GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24-1T | GTX 780 967MHz (Boost 1020MHz) / 1502MHz | Link


----------



## minicoopers (9. Dezember 2013)

****Update eingefügt****


----------



## Silverfang (12. Dezember 2013)

*1080p

1655 | Silverfang | i7 4770K @ 4,1 GHz | 16GiB DDR3 - 1600 **CL9-9-9-24 2T | GTX780ti 1150 / 1750 | Link*


----------



## Tony130 (13. Dezember 2013)

1080p

1542 | Tony130 | i7 4770K @ 4,3 GHz | 8GB DDR3 - 1600 CL9 9-9-24 | GTX780 1215 / 1553Mhz




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## minicoopers (13. Dezember 2013)

****Update eingefügt****


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (13. Dezember 2013)

leider kann die karte den takt von 1150mhz nicht immer 100% halten 

*1486 | Evgasüchtiger | i7 4770K @ 4,3 GHz | 8GiB DDR3 - 2133 **CL10-11-10-28 -1T | AMD R9 290 1150 / 1500 |*


----------



## minicoopers (14. Dezember 2013)

****Update eingefügt****


----------



## Softy (14. Dezember 2013)

1757  | Softy | Intel Core i7-3770K @ 5,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2666 MHz CL 11-13-13-30 1T| GTX 780 Ti @ 1220/1800 | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## minicoopers (14. Dezember 2013)

****Update eingefügt****


----------



## Tony130 (18. Dezember 2013)

1080p

1790 | Tony130 | i7 4770K @ 4,3 GHz | 8GB DDR3 - 1600 CL9 9-9-24 | GTX780 ti 1255 / 1825 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Mhz


----------



## minicoopers (18. Dezember 2013)

@Tony130: Das nächste mal bitte mit dem Link 

****Update eingefügt****


----------



## Tony130 (19. Dezember 2013)

@minicoopers  alles klar sry^^


----------



## Topper_Harley (19. Dezember 2013)

1080p

1812 | Topper_Harley | i7 3770K @ 5,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3 - 1866 CL 12-12-12-28 | GTX780TI @ 1252/1955Mhz


----------



## minicoopers (19. Dezember 2013)

@Topper: Bitte das nächste mal den Link mit posten. Habe es nun angepasst

****Update eingefügt****


----------



## Crank558 (22. Dezember 2013)

1316 | Crank558 | FX-8350 @4,00Ghz | 8GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24-1T | 2xRadeon HD7870 @ 1175/1250MHz | http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...696121-ranking-unigine-heaven-4-0-ranking.jpg


----------



## minicoopers (22. Dezember 2013)

****Update eingefügt****


----------



## reenrs (22. Dezember 2013)

1474 | reenrs | i5-3570K @ 3816,80MHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24-1T | GTX780 @ 1072/1502MHz | Link


----------



## minicoopers (22. Dezember 2013)

****Update eingefügt****


----------



## Wiratu (24. Dezember 2013)

Hier mein aktuelles Egebnis:

1280@1920x1200 | Wiratu | core i5 4670k @ 4000Mhz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24-2T |Gigabyte R9 290 @ 1100/1250 Mhz |  link

1389@1920x1080 | Wiratu | core i5 4670k @ 4000Mhz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24-2T |Gigabyte R9 290 @ 1100/1250 Mhz | link


----------



## minicoopers (24. Dezember 2013)

Frohe Weihnachten allen 

****Update eingefügt****


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (24. Dezember 2013)

wünsche euch allen schöne weihnachten


----------



## Axonia (1. Januar 2014)

(REF)


1880 | Axonia | i7-3770K @ 5 GHz | 4GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 11-13-12-31 2T | GTX 780TI @ 1316MHz / 2000MHz


----------



## minicoopers (1. Januar 2014)

Glückwunsch zum ersten Platz 

Seit wann schafft denn dein i7 die 5GHZ? 

****Update eingefügt****


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (2. Januar 2014)

Axonia schrieb:


> (REF)
> 
> 1880 | Axonia | i7-3770K @ 5 GHz | 4GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 11-13-12-31 2T | GTX 780TI @ 1316MHz / 2000MHz



Geile Karte erwischt


----------



## Axonia (2. Januar 2014)

@Mini
Ja das weiß ich auch nicht. 
Aber zumindestens dort gingen die 5 GHz. XD
Im 3D Mark auch. Hatte das ja nie wirklich ausgelotet. 
Aber hatte bei Heaven 4.0 auch nicht so viel Lust zum ausloten 
Also auch der GPU Takt. 

@evga
Naja ... War eine pretestet  
Dafür hab ich dann paar Euro gezahlt.


----------



## xXDrakyXx (5. Januar 2014)

720p: 1633 | xXDrakyXx | x4 965 @ 3800 MHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 CL-11-11-11-28-1T | GTX 770 @ 1184(1236 MHz Boost)/1803 MHz | Link


----------



## minicoopers (5. Januar 2014)

Bitte den Link so anpassen, dass jeder das Bild sehen kann.
Dann wirst Du eingetragen


----------



## DarkMuha (5. Januar 2014)

720p: 1405 | DarkMuha | FX 6300 3800Mhz| 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 11-11-11-28 | Radeon HD 7950 @ 1150/1400MHz | http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...9710-ranking-unigine-heaven-4-0-benchmark.png


----------



## minicoopers (5. Januar 2014)

****Update eingefügt***

*Danke fürs anpassen


----------



## xXDrakyXx (5. Januar 2014)

1080p: 958 | xXDrakyXx | x4 965 @ 3800 MHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 CL-11-11-11-28-1T | GTX 770 @ 1184(1236 MHz Boost)/1803 MHz | Link


----------



## DerOverclockingProfi (6. Januar 2014)

720p: 1126 | DerOverclockingProfi | FX 6300 3991Mhz| 8GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24 | MSI GTX 660(non-ti) @1059(1150 MHz Boost)/1652 MHz | Link


----------



## minicoopers (6. Januar 2014)

****Update eingefügt****


----------



## xXDrakyXx (6. Januar 2014)

Hier nochmal nen besseres Ergebnis:

1080p: 995 | xXDrakyXx | x4 965 @ 3800 MHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 CL-11-11-11-28-1T | GTX 770 @ 1184(1236 MHz Boost)/1803 MHz | Link


----------



## minicoopers (6. Januar 2014)

****Update eingefügt****


----------



## Hellsing217 (7. Januar 2014)

Von mir auch ein Nachtrag mit neuen Einstellungen 

1080p Multi GPU:

1917 | Hellsing217 | FX-8350 @ 4.6 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24-1T | 2x GTX 770 @ 1297/3558 MHz | Link


----------



## minicoopers (7. Januar 2014)

****Update eingefügt****


----------



## freeway82 (13. Januar 2014)

hi bin auch mal wieder hier win nt 6.2
i7 2700k 3,5ghz @4.8ghz
2x gtx titan
fps 168,6
score 4247
min fps 34,2
max fps 248,1


----------



## freeway82 (13. Januar 2014)

Grüsse an  Bull56


----------



## minicoopers (13. Januar 2014)

Wenn Du in die Liste mit aufgenommen werden willst, musst Du schon wie im Startpost beschrieben dein Ergebnis posten


----------



## Jolly91 (14. Januar 2014)

1623 | Jolly91 | i7-3820 @ 4.3 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24-1T | GTX 780 @ 1138/1750 MHz | Link


----------



## minicoopers (14. Januar 2014)

****Update eingefügt****


----------



## ExtremHardcoreSchrauber (17. Januar 2014)

1796 | ExtremHardcoreSchrauber | i7-4770@ 4.0 GHz | 8GB DDR3@ 2200 CL 9-10-10-27-1T | GTX 780Ti @ 1239/1945 MHz |Link


----------



## minicoopers (17. Januar 2014)

****Update eingefügt****


----------



## StefanStg (20. Januar 2014)

1752 | StefanStg| i7-4770k@ 4.2 GHz | 8GB DDR3@ 2133;MHz CL 9-11-10-27-2T | GTX 780Ti @ 1212/1800 MHz | Link


----------



## MatzeLP (20. Januar 2014)

1581 | MatzeLP| i7-4770k @ 4,2 GHz | 16 GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 780 @ 1201/1700 | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## minicoopers (20. Januar 2014)

@Stefan, da geht doch sicherlich noch etwas oder? 

****Update eingefügt****


----------



## Axonia (20. Januar 2014)

StefanStg schrieb:


> 1752 | StefanStg| i7-4770k@ 4.2 GHz | 8GB DDR3@ 2133;MHz CL 9-11-10-27-2T | GTX 780Ti @ 1212/1800 MHz | Link


 
Trau dich mal Mensch 
Hoch die Spannung und den Takt


----------



## StefanStg (21. Januar 2014)

minicoopers schrieb:


> @Stefan, da geht doch sicherlich noch etwas oder?


 
Ich denke nicht das noch viel geht



Axonia schrieb:


> Trau dich mal Mensch
> Hoch die Spannung und den Takt



Es bringt bei mir nichts die Spannung hoch zusetzten. Ich kann die Spannung genauso hoch einstellen wie wenn ich es auf Auto lasse.


----------



## Axonia (21. Januar 2014)

StefanStg schrieb:


> Es bringt bei mir nichts die Spannung hoch zusetzten. Ich kann die Spannung genauso hoch einstellen wie wenn ich es auf Auto lasse.



Ganz vergessen, dass du ja noch das Stock Bios drauf hast  
Flash die Karte doch mal 
Schade, dass nicht mehr viel Geld. Obwohl Softy mit der doch auch noch paar Mhz mehr hatte.


----------



## StefanStg (21. Januar 2014)

Axonia schrieb:


> Ganz vergessen, dass du ja noch das Stock Bios drauf hast
> Flash die Karte doch mal
> Schade, dass nicht mehr viel Geld. Obwohl Softy mit der doch auch noch paar Mhz mehr hatte.


 
Ne das mache ich nicht. Wenn was schief geht dann habe ich eine Kaputte GTX 780ti daheim liegen.
Wenn du die Bilder mal genauer anschaust siehst du welche höher getaktet hat


----------



## Softy (21. Januar 2014)

StefanStg schrieb:


> Ne das mache ich nicht. Wenn was schief geht dann habe ich eine Kaputte GTX 780ti daheim liegen.



Bei EVGA erlischt die Garantie aber nicht, wenn Du übertaktest


----------



## StefanStg (21. Januar 2014)

Softy schrieb:


> Bei EVGA erlischt die Garantie aber nicht, wenn Du übertaktest


 
Ja wenn ich übertakte, aber sollte ich ein anderes Bios draufspielen ist die Garantie weg.


----------



## Axonia (21. Januar 2014)

Da hat wohl jemand Schiss  
Ich habe in der Hinsicht schon jegliche Hemmungen verloren 
Mit dem normalen Bios würde ich nen Anfall bekommen  

Bin dafür, dass Softy das einfach mal ganz heimlich macht während du mal nicht hinschaust


----------



## Softy (22. Januar 2014)

Axonia schrieb:


> Bin dafür, dass Softy das einfach mal ganz heimlich macht während du mal nicht hinschaust



Ich wüsste da schon was, womit ich ihn ablenken könnte


----------



## SpotlightXFX (22. Januar 2014)

825 | SpotlightXFX | PII X4 955BE @ 4,0Ghz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24-1T | GTX260 216 55nm 725/1060/1550 | Link
720p , bin schneller als ne 560ti & 69xx ?


----------



## beren2707 (22. Januar 2014)

DX11 <-> DX10


----------



## SpotlightXFX (22. Januar 2014)

beren2707 schrieb:


> DX11 <-> DX10


 
was willst du mir damit sagen  ?


----------



## beren2707 (22. Januar 2014)

Die GTX 260 ist eine DX10 Karte, die anderen DX11-Karten, Heaven ist primär ein DX11-Benchmark... Erklärt das evtl. die unerwarteten Performanceunterschiede?


----------



## SpotlightXFX (22. Januar 2014)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Die GTX 260 ist eine DX10 Karte, die anderen DX11-Karten, Heaven ist primär ein DX11-Benchmark... Erklärt das evtl. die unerwarteten Performanceunterschiede?


 
Inwiefern , bin zufrieden das ich ne 560ti hintermir gelassen habe


----------



## beren2707 (22. Januar 2014)

Echt jetzt?  Schau dir z. B. mal den Vergleich an (noch 3.0, 4.0 sollte noch deutlichere Unterschiede aufweisen). Vlt. verstehst du jetzt, warum die 260 mehr Punkte bekommt? Sie hat schlichtweg etliche Sachen nicht zu berechnen (da sie es nicht kann, mangels DX11).


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (22. Januar 2014)

SpotlightXFX schrieb:


> Inwiefern , bin zufrieden das ich ne 560ti hintermir gelassen habe




 willst du es nicht verstehen


----------



## StefanStg (22. Januar 2014)

Du glaubst wirklich das du mit einer GTX 260 eine GTX 560ti versägt hast?


----------



## SpotlightXFX (22. Januar 2014)

StefanStg schrieb:


> Du glaubst wirklich das du mit einer GTX 260 eine GTX 560ti versägt hast?


 
In den Punkten ja 
Klar , DX11 ist die 560ti besser , aber hier kommt es auf die Punkte an 
Bin zufrieden , wenn Poti da ist vlt. 750+mhz


----------



## DrDave (22. Januar 2014)

SpotlightXFX schrieb:


> In den Punkten ja
> Klar , DX11 ist die 560ti besser , aber hier kommt es auf die Punkte an
> Bin zufrieden , wenn Poti da ist vlt. 750+mhz


 
Du bist zwar noch grün hinter den Ohren aber ein wenig Einsicht wäre schon gut
Würde man die GTX560ti auch nur auf DX10 laufen lassen, dann hätte diese locker mehr Punkte.
Die ganze Tesselation sollte übrigens bei DX10 rausfallen, da DX11 Feature.
Dein Scrrenshot lässt sich bei mir übrigens nicht öffnen.


----------



## SpotlightXFX (22. Januar 2014)

DrDave schrieb:


> Du bist zwar noch grün hinter den Ohren aber ein wenig Einsicht wäre schon gut
> Würde man die GTX560ti auch nur auf DX10 laufen lassen, dann hätte diese locker mehr Punkte.
> Die ganze Tesselation sollte übrigens bei DX10 rausfallen, da DX11 Feature.
> Dein Scrrenshot lässt sich bei mir übrigens nicht öffnen.


Bei mir funktioniert der Link


----------



## beren2707 (22. Januar 2014)

Vlt. hast du es in deinem Album hochgeladen, welches auf "privat" steht?


----------



## Tacodil (24. Januar 2014)

1080p: 1829| Tacodil | i7 4770k @ 4,1 Ghz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX 780Ti @ 1151/1900 MHz | Link

Her mit dem Update


----------



## minicoopers (24. Januar 2014)

Tacodil schrieb:


> Her mit dem Update


 Das Update kommt, wenn Du noch den Link einfügst


----------



## Tacodil (24. Januar 2014)

Ah stimmt..danke !

Link ist drin


----------



## minicoopers (24. Januar 2014)

Nadann...

****Update eingefügt****


----------



## Tacodil (26. Januar 2014)

720p: 2888| Tacodil | i7 4770k @ 4,1 Ghz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX 780Ti @ 1126/1900 MHz | Link

Mal sehen was noch auf 1080p geht


----------



## minicoopers (26. Januar 2014)

****Update eingefügt****


----------



## type_o (26. Januar 2014)

720p:
924 | type_o | P2 X4 945 @ 3.61GHz | 4GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24-1T | 560TI @ 959/1918/1052MHz |  Link 

@SpotlightXFX: soviel zum Thema 560TI verheizen!


----------



## minicoopers (26. Januar 2014)

****Update eingefügt****


----------



## SpotlightXFX (26. Januar 2014)

Wie siehts jetzt aus? Bin noned eingetragen ?  oder ist die GTX 260 ned erlaubt ?


----------



## type_o (26. Januar 2014)

@ S...XFX: sorry, aber Deine GraKa macht nun mal kein DX11! 
Somit bist bestimmt nich in der Wertung! 
Zeig doch mal die Werte Deiner 7870 OC!!! 
Da schlägst Du mich doch sicher mit Deinem Prozi und der GraKa!


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (26. Januar 2014)

912 | Hobbybastler1997 | i5 4670 @ 3,8 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24-1T | R9 280X @ 1030/1500 | http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=713471&d=1390776450&thumb=1&stc=1


----------



## type_o (27. Januar 2014)

@ Hobbybastler1997: Du hast doch ne -K CPU, oder?


----------



## minicoopers (27. Januar 2014)

SpotlightXFX schrieb:


> Wie siehts jetzt aus? Bin noned eingetragen ?  oder ist die GTX 260 ned erlaubt ?


 Mit der GTX260 ist das so eine Sache. Da sie nicht DX11 unterschützt  ist es schwer sie mit anderne Grafikkarten zu vergleichen, da die ja   mit DX11 mehr leisten müssen.
Die einzigste Möglcihekit wäre eine weitere Liste.

****Update eingefügt****


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (27. Januar 2014)

@type_o: ja wieso? wegen übertakten oder was? da bin ich gerade bei allerdings habe ich in noch nicht stabil auf 4ghz bekommen darum läuft er noch mit standardtakt


----------



## Jolly91 (27. Januar 2014)

1681 l Jolly91 | i7-3820 @ 3,8 GHz | 16 GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-27-1T | GTX 780Ti @ 1200/3500 | Link


----------



## SpotlightXFX (27. Januar 2014)

minicoopers schrieb:


> Mit der GTX260 ist das so eine Sache. Da sie nicht DX11 unterschützt  ist es schwer sie mit anderne Grafikkarten zu vergleichen, da die ja   mit DX11 mehr leisten müssen.
> *Die einzigste Möglichkeit wäre eine weitere Liste. *


 
Jess bitte , dann können wir bissle ältere GraKa's antreten lassen


----------



## DrDave (27. Januar 2014)

SpotlightXFX schrieb:


> Jess bitte , dann können wir bissle ältere GraKa's antreten lassen


 
Denke die Resonaz wird da nicht so groß sein, damit sich das lohnt.


----------



## SpotlightXFX (27. Januar 2014)

DrDave schrieb:


> Denke die Resonaz wird da nicht so groß sein, damit sich das lohnt.


 
Platz nehmen tut es ja nicht 

*Neues Ergebnis:*
1837 | SpotlightXFX | i5-3470 @ 3,9  | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24-1T | Radeon HD 7870 @ 1200/1200MHz | Link


----------



## DrDave (27. Januar 2014)

SpotlightXFX schrieb:


> Platz nehmen tut es ja nicht
> 
> *Neues Ergebnis:*
> 1837 | SpotlightXFX | i5-3470 @ 3,9  | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24-1T | Radeon HD 7870 @ 1200/1200MHz | Link


 
Wieso kannst du nicht einmal die Regeln im Startpost befolgen?
Es fehlt die Tesselation!


----------



## minicoopers (27. Januar 2014)

Wenn du wie vorgegeben bencht, wirst du eingetragen. 

Das mit der Liste werde ich mir überlegen

Edit:

****Update eingefügt****


----------



## .marius. (1. Februar 2014)

Abend so hab mein pc mal rausgestellt 

 1180 l .marius. l i7 2600k @ 3,592MHz l 8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T l HD 7970 @ 1400MHz/1875MHz Link 

weiss jemand wieviel die spannungswandler von ner 7970 mit ref pcb aushält?


----------



## minicoopers (2. Februar 2014)

****Update eingefügt****


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (2. Februar 2014)

.marius. schrieb:


> Abend so hab mein pc mal rausgestellt
> 
> 1180 l .marius. l i7 2600k @ 3,592MHz l 8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T l HD 7970 @ 1400MHz/1875MHz Link
> 
> weiss jemand wieviel die spannungswandler von ner 7970 mit ref pcb aushält?



Würde unter 100 Grad bleiben  bis 120Grad sind die glaube ich spezifiziert.


----------



## Masterchief79 (2. Februar 2014)

.marius. schrieb:


> Abend so hab mein pc mal rausgestellt
> 
> 1180 l .marius. l i7 2600k @ 3,592MHz l 8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T l HD 7970 @ 1400MHz/1875MHz Link
> 
> weiss jemand wieviel die spannungswandler von ner 7970 mit ref pcb aushält?


 Viel mehr jedenfalls nicht 
1,3V sind ok, zum Benchen unter Wakü überleben die auch mal 1,35V. Aber da würde ich dann langsam mal ne Grenze ziehen.

Jemand Erfahrungen gemacht mit GTX680ern in diesem Test? Die zickt bei mir nur rum. 1350MHz GPU sind stable in BF3, aber im Heaven gehen nicht mal 1320 durch


----------



## minicoopers (2. Februar 2014)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Jemand Erfahrungen gemacht mit GTX680ern in diesem Test? Die zickt bei mir nur rum. 1350MHz GPU sind stable in BF3, aber im Heaven gehen nicht mal 1320 durch


 Noch nicht. Plane es aber am nächsten Wochenende, da ich da eventuell meine GTX 680 nochmal benchen wollte


----------



## .marius. (2. Februar 2014)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Viel mehr jedenfalls nicht
> 1,3V sind ok, zum Benchen unter Wakü überleben die auch mal 1,35V. Aber da würde ich dann langsam mal ne Grenze ziehen.
> 
> Jemand Erfahrungen gemacht mit GTX680ern in diesem Test? Die zickt bei mir nur rum. 1350MHz GPU sind stable in BF3, aber im Heaven gehen nicht mal 1320 durch



Abend

zum benchen nutze ich ein bios das  bis 1.4V zulässt, hat jemand ne ahnung mit welchem tool man die temps der spannungswandler auslesen kann?,
Die GPU wird unter voller Last (Wakü) 21C warm.

Bei mir ist es eher andersrum in bf3 läuft meinen Karte ab 1190Mhz (1.25V mehr will ich für den 14/7 Betrieb nicht geben)  instabiel in bench´s geht da schon deutlich mehr, auf wieviel Mhz kommst du im Unigine Valley? Ich bekomm auch nur soviel Takt da ich mein Pc bei ca. 6C raus gestellt hab indoor bin ich immer so auf 1350 +/- 10Mhz gekommen. Ich hab die erfahrung gemacht das die Unigine Bench´s recht taktfreudig sind.


----------



## franzthecat (5. Februar 2014)

Wie ihr wisst kenn ich mich nicht aus und um nicht unötig viel zeit zu verschwenden frag ich mal so.
Kann ich mit dem ergebnis zufrieden sein? Bild "heavena1jff.gif" anzeigen.
                                                  OC   Bild "iepk9f.gif" anzeigen.


----------



## TheNew (5. Februar 2014)

Ist ganz ok soweit. Ich fahre mit einem ähnlichen System knapp unter 1600 Score, habe aber auch deutlich hören Clock Speed und Memory Speed an der GPU.


----------



## Masterchief79 (5. Februar 2014)

.marius. schrieb:


> Abend
> 
> zum benchen nutze ich ein bios das  bis 1.4V zulässt, hat jemand ne ahnung mit welchem tool man die temps der spannungswandler auslesen kann?,
> Die GPU wird unter voller Last (Wakü) 21C warm.
> ...


 
In Unigine Benchmarks komme ich im Allgemeinen auf ca. 1360-1370MHz GPU bei 1,3V Spannung. Liegt aber auch daran, dass ich einfach ne sau gute GPU erwischt habe (Messungen bei ganz normalen 23° Raumptemperatur). Mit 1.25V kann ich meine bei 1320-1340MHz 24/7 stabil betreiben. Und sie ist sehr temperaturempfindlich und skaliert überhaupt nicht mehr auf Spannung, ich habe die Experimente mit dem 1,4V BIOS auch schon gemacht  Hat kaum was gebracht leider.
Mit GPU-Z solltest du eigentlich die Temperaturen der Spawas auslesen können, zumindest mit einer aktuellen Version. Die Temperaturen sind da auch nicht mehr das Problem, es ist einfach der Stromdurchsatz. So viel Ampere verkraften die irgendwann nicht mehr (du hast Referenzdesign und keine VTX-3D Karte oder)? Wakü verbessert die Problematik zwar, eliminiert sie aber nicht. Trotzdem stellen 1,35V kurzzeitig noch kein Problem dar.


----------



## franzthecat (5. Februar 2014)

Mit Unigine Heaven Benchmark 4.0 hab ich mit OC mehr Score als im normallauf ,mit Unigine Valley ist das anders da hab ich im OC weniger Score als im normallauf?


Ich hab Score 2404 sind die werte zum zufrieden sein? Bild "valleyb1rr6y.gif" anzeigen.
Was ich nicht versteh ist das ich mit Overclocken weniger Score hab nur 2358?Bild "g57irc.gif" anzeigen.

Mir kommt auch der unterschied bei mir ein wenig vor zwischen OC und normallauf.
Bild "heavena1jff.gif" anzeigen.
 OC   Bild "iepk9f.gif" anzeigen.


----------



## .marius. (5. Februar 2014)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> In Unigine Benchmarks komme ich im Allgemeinen auf ca. 1360-1370MHz GPU bei 1,3V Spannung. Liegt aber auch daran, dass ich einfach ne sau gute GPU erwischt habe (Messungen bei ganz normalen 23° Raumptemperatur). Mit 1.25V kann ich meine bei 1320-1340MHz 24/7 stabil betreiben. Und sie ist sehr temperaturempfindlich und skaliert überhaupt nicht mehr auf Spannung, ich habe die Experimente mit dem 1,4V BIOS auch schon gemacht  Hat kaum was gebracht leider.
> Mit GPU-Z solltest du eigentlich die Temperaturen der Spawas auslesen können, zumindest mit einer aktuellen Version. Die Temperaturen sind da auch nicht mehr das Problem, es ist einfach der Stromdurchsatz. So viel Ampere verkraften die irgendwann nicht mehr (du hast Referenzdesign und keine VTX-3D Karte oder)? Wakü verbessert die Problematik zwar, eliminiert sie aber nicht. Trotzdem stellen 1,35V kurzzeitig noch kein Problem dar.




Ne ich hab eine Referenzkarte (Was ist den mit den VTX-3D Karten?) Meine GPU ist leider nicht so gut wie deine, sie braucht die Spannung (und am besten noch kälte) für hohe taktraten.  Wie hoch bekommst du den dein Speicher gezogen? bei mir ist da bei 1875 schluss.

mfg Marius


----------



## Masterchief79 (7. Februar 2014)

Den Speicher hatte ich mal auf 1825, viel höher bin ich da nicht gegangen. Ist auch einfach Performance-technisch nicht mehr das Wahre irgendwann. Zumal sehr hohe Speicherfrequenz auf Dauer den Chips schaden kann, ich bleibe da sicherheitshalber auf 1600MHz.
Die VTX-3D Karten im Referenzdesign hatten den Vorteil, dass die Platine im Bereich der Spannungsversorgung vollbestückt ist. Beim "normalen" Referenzdesign aller anderen Hersteller sind da nur 5 von möglichen 6 GPU-Phasen aufgelötet - musst nur mal Bilder von der nackten Platine vergleichen 

Wegen dieser knappen 5 Phasen sind die Referenzdesigns auch nicht LN2-geeignet, mehr als 1,4-1,45V halten die einfach nicht aus. Da kann die GPU noch so gut sein, weswegen das ja auch so schade ist. Bei Matrix, Lightning oder wie sie alle heißen kann man da gut bis 1,6V gehen.


----------



## jack56 (10. Februar 2014)

720p: 1796 | jack56 | i5-4670K @ 3.4GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 1T | R9 290 @ 1000/1300MHz | Link

1080p: 1105 | jack56 | i5-4670K @ 3.4GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 1T | R9 290 @ 1000/1300MHz | Link


----------



## minicoopers (10. Februar 2014)

****Update eingefügt****


----------



## RyuUUU (11. Februar 2014)

musste 1650x1050 nehmen weil mein Monitor nicht mehr kann, aber zu 1080P sollte da kein so großer unterschied vorhanden sein.


----------



## Tanoths (12. Februar 2014)

Hier zwei Einträge für die: Single GPU Rangliste (1080p) und die Single GPU Rangliste (720p)

1080p:
1292 | Tanoths | AMD FX-8350 @4GHz | 16 GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-27-2T | Gigabyte GTX 780 OC rev. 2.0 OC@ 1044/1577MHz | Link

Und hier der gewünschte Screenshot (per Link oder Anhang euch überlassen ):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



720p:
1881 | Tanoths | AMD FX-8350 @4GHz | 16 GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-27-2T | Gigabyte GTX 780 OC rev. 2.0 OC@ 1044/1577MHz | Link

Und auch hier noch zusätzlich im Anhang:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



schönen Abend noch,
Tanoths


----------



## minicoopers (12. Februar 2014)

@RyuUUU: Ich denke schon das es einen Unterschied mach. Du kannst aber ja beim 720p Ranking mitmachen


****Update eingefügt****


----------



## Jolly91 (12. Februar 2014)

Um 1, bzw. 2 Punkte, dann wäre ich in der Top 10 gewesen. 

1703 l Jolly91 | i7-3820 @ 4,3 GHz | 16 GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-27-1T | GTX 780Ti @ 1251/3500 | Link

Hatte den Fenster-Mode genutzt, draußen hatte es 1°C und hier drinnen waren es um die 20°C bis 18°C in 3DMark 13.


----------



## RyuUUU (12. Februar 2014)

1016 | RyuUUU | Phenom 9650 x4 @ 2310MHz | 4GB DDR2-400 CL 4-4-12-16-2T | Radeon R9 270X OC @ 1080/1400MHz | Link


das sind die Temps nach dem Benchmark


----------



## minicoopers (12. Februar 2014)

****Update eingefügt****


----------



## Der-Prediger (16. Februar 2014)

SINGLE GPU
1080p:

1467 | Der-Prediger | i7 3770K @ 3,9GHz | 12GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24-1T | GTX 780 Amp! (Rev.2) @ 1150/2299/3105MHz | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die weißen Ausschnitte sind vom OpenHardwareMonitor.
Ich hoffe ich hab alles richtig gemacht


----------



## minicoopers (16. Februar 2014)

Ja hat alles gepasst 

****Update eingefügt****


----------



## Axonia (17. Februar 2014)

Jolly91 schrieb:


> Um 1, bzw. 2 Punkte, dann wäre ich in der Top 10 gewesen.
> 
> 1703 l Jolly91 | i7-3820 @ 4,3 GHz | 16 GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-27-1T | GTX 780Ti @ 1251/3500 | Link
> 
> Hatte den Fenster-Mode genutzt, draußen hatte es 1°C und hier drinnen waren es um die 20°C bis 18°C in 3DMark 13.


 
Treib die Spannung rauf, dann bist du ohne Probleme in den Top 10.
Hast ja noch etwas Puffer bei 1.150V


----------



## Jolly91 (18. Februar 2014)

Wie Anno Dazumals mit der HD7970. 

Standardspannung beträgt stolze 1.1875mv. Aber da sind es dann schon mit 1.150mhz 100% PT. Mir geht es genau um die Spannungswandler, die haben bei 73°C GPU-Temp. runtergeschaltet, weil es denen zu warm wurde. Aber in 3DMark 13 hatte ich maximal 54°C auf der GPU, da geht schon was. 

Nur wird´s da oben mit dem Gefühl so eine Sache, da rannte selbst Heaven nicht mehr ganz Fehlerfrei durch. Aber wie gesagt, mit der Spannung habe ich noch bis 1.1875mv Luft. Und wen Gigabyte das von Haus aus gibt, wird´s wohl nicht so viel machen.

1260mhz bei 1.187mv laufen nicht fehlerfrei durch, da bekomme ich im ersten Viertel ein paar Striche in Heaven. Und ich hab´s gern bis zum letzten Viertel sauber. Viel mehr will ich da auch nicht drauf geben, weil ich weis, das selbst die 1251mhz bei 1.150mv im letzten Viertel nicht mehr ganz sauber durch rannten, und da würde ich wohl um die 1.1875mv nicht drum herum kommen. Die Fehler sind zwar harmlos, aber das muss doch nicht sein, und wen es dann zu viel wird, verheddert sich die Karte.


----------



## xtremefunky (22. Februar 2014)

Heute ist bei mir Benchday  


1549 │ Xtremefunky │ i7-4770K @ 4,5 GHz │ 16GB DDR3-2133 MHz CL 11-11-11-33 1T │ R9-290X @ 1185/1455 │ LINK


----------



## Axonia (22. Februar 2014)

Jolly91 schrieb:


> 1260mhz bei 1.187mv laufen nicht fehlerfrei durch, da bekomme ich im ersten Viertel ein paar Striche in Heaven. Und ich hab´s gern bis zum letzten Viertel sauber. Viel mehr will ich da auch nicht drauf geben, weil ich weis, das selbst die 1251mhz bei 1.150mv im letzten Viertel nicht mehr ganz sauber durch rannten, und da würde ich wohl um die 1.1875mv nicht drum herum kommen. Die Fehler sind zwar harmlos, aber das muss doch nicht sein, und wen es dann zu viel wird, verheddert sich die Karte.



Naja ist ja nur ein Benchmark. Solange er durchläuft ist es doch okay 
Wenn es danach geht, dann hätte ich fast in jedem Benchmark deutlich weniger Takt angelegen müssen.
Vor allem 3D Mark sah bei mir recht lustig aus.


----------



## Jolly91 (22. Februar 2014)

Naja, das war damals auch kein schöner Tag für die Gigabyte HD7970 Windforce 3X. Die ließ sich dafür ganz gut Takten, wobei es im Zimmer auch kalt war. Die hatte eine ASIC von 82,5%.

Wobei es da glaube ich auch sauber durch rannte. Da ging aber kein Megaherz mehr ohne Bildfehler. Da war der Valley Bench anfälliger auf den Speicher als Heaven. Über 1.950mhz traute ich mich aber nicht, da war ich dann wieder vernünftig, vielleicht hab ich´s probiert, aber da hätte es einen Rosa Bildschirm gegeben.


----------



## minicoopers (22. Februar 2014)

****Update eingefügt****


----------



## xtremefunky (22. Februar 2014)

Das eingefügte Update sieht irgendwie komisch aus, oder ist das nur bei mir so?


----------



## Softy (22. Februar 2014)

Du darfst zur Trennung nicht das "│" benutzen, es muss das hier sein: "|" (AltGr + <).


----------



## minicoopers (22. Februar 2014)

Danke für den Hinweis. Habe es angepasst


----------



## crisinmud (14. März 2014)

Single GPU Rangliste (1080p):
1472 | crisinmud | E3-1230v3 @3,7Ghz (allCores) | 16 GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24-1T | XFX R9 290 BDDE @ 1110/1578MHz | Link


----------



## minicoopers (14. März 2014)

****Update eingefügt****


----------



## crisinmud (14. März 2014)

Single GPU Rangliste (720p):
2410 | crisinmud | E3-1230v3 @3,7Ghz (allCores) | 16 GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24-1T | XFX R9 290 BDDE @ 1110/1578MHz | Link


----------



## minicoopers (14. März 2014)

****Update eingefügt****


----------



## beren2707 (24. März 2014)

So, nach Wechsel auf die 290 (könnte man die Werte der 7970 evtl. drinlassen?) Stock Referenzkarte ohne jegliche Optimierungen:

1276 | beren2707 | i7-4770K @ 3,6 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 9-10-9-30 1T | R9-290 @ 947/1250 | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## minicoopers (24. März 2014)

Das andere Ergebnis bleibt drin 

****UPDATE eingefügt****


----------



## Christian1987 (28. März 2014)

UPDATE

3936 | Christian1987 | i7-4930K @ 4.4GHZ | 32GB DDR3-2400MHZ @ CL 31-31-15-63 3T | 2x GTX 780ti @ 1020/1085 | Link


----------



## minicoopers (28. März 2014)

Dein Ergebniss mit den beiden GTX 690 lasse ich ebenfalls drin

****UPDATE eingefügt****


----------



## Saguya (28. März 2014)

720p: 1359 | Saguya | AMD FX-6350 @ 4,5GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-9-9-24 CR1 | AMD 270x @1305/1610 | Link

1080p: 792 | Saguya | AMD FX-6350 @ 4,5GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-9-9-24 CR1 | AMD 270x @1305/1610 | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## minicoopers (28. März 2014)

****UPDATE eingefügt****


----------



## crisinmud (29. März 2014)

Single GPU Rangliste (1080p):
989 | crisinmud | I5-4570@3,6Ghz (allCores) | 8 GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24-1T | XFX R9 280X @ 1160/1625MHz | Link


----------



## minicoopers (29. März 2014)

****UPDATE eingefügt****


----------



## Eusde (30. März 2014)

1080p single :1053 | Eusde | i5-3570K @ 3400MHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL9-11-11-29-2T | Nvidia GTX 770 Gigabyte @ 1320/3856Mhz | Link


----------



## minicoopers (30. März 2014)

Willkommen im Forum 

****Listen UPDATE ****


----------



## Saguya (31. März 2014)

*update*

1080p: 801 | Saguya | AMD FX-6350 @ 4,5GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-9-9-24 CR1 | AMD 270x @1299/1620 | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## minicoopers (31. März 2014)

****Listen UPDATE ****


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (31. März 2014)

1080p

1422 | Pseudoephedrin | i5-2500K @ 4500MHz | 16GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24-1T | AMD R9 290 @ 1150/1350MHz | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## minicoopers (31. März 2014)

Dein Link funktioniert nicht. Lad das Bild am besten hier im Thread hoch und nicht in einem deiner Alben


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (31. März 2014)

Hab editiert. gehts jetzt?


----------



## minicoopers (31. März 2014)

Ja jetzt funktioniert es

****Listen UPDATE ****


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (1. April 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> 1080p
> 
> 1422 | Pseudoephedrin | i5-2500K @ 4500MHz | 16GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24-1T | AMD R9 290 @ 1150/1350MHz | Link
> 
> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=727894"/>



Hey reis an den Hecht  bin ja noch über dir und das war schon im Dezember 13 mit einer Ref ....die nicht mal den Takt konstant halten konnte  gib Gummi


----------



## MasterNicolai (1. April 2014)

1080p

757 | MasterNicolai | AMD PH II 965 @ 3400Mhz | 8GB DDR3-1800 CL 11-11-11-28-2T | GTX 760 @ 1124/1502Mhz | Link


----------



## minicoopers (2. April 2014)

****Listen UPDATE ****


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (4. April 2014)

*720p*

2388 | Pseudoephedrin | i5-2500K @ 4500MHz | 16GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24-1T | AMD R9 290 @ 1154/1350MHz | Link


----------



## minicoopers (5. April 2014)

Glückwunsch zum dritten Platz 

****UPDATE ****


----------



## Airblade85 (12. April 2014)

Mal ne ganz blöde Frage, muss der Bench stabil durchlaufen?? Oder ist das egal solange am Ende das Bench Ergebnis Screen erscheint?


----------



## minicoopers (12. April 2014)

Er sollte schon stabil durchlaufen  
Wenn der Benchmark zwischenzeitlich abbricht, du am ende aber doch ein Ergebnis bekommst ist der Treiber abgestürtzt und das Ergebnis ist meistens nicht passend.


----------



## Airblade85 (12. April 2014)

jaja das mein ich ja gerade  Weil ich hab schon sehr oft den Bench durch laufen lassen..und nie hatte ich min. von 4-8FPS wie so mancher hier bei seinem Bench  Dieses FPS Anzahl kann ich nur herbei rufen wenn wie du schon richtig sagst der Treiber abschmiert aber im Hintergrund der Bench weiter läuft...das Fenster einfach neu auf machen und fertig...und wirklich verfälscht waren die Ergebnise auch nicht...bis halt das die min. FPS extrem niedrig waren


----------



## PCGHGS (7. Mai 2014)

*720p*

2223 | PCGHGS | i7 4770K @ 4,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL6-9-8-24 1T | R9 290X @ 1000/2500MHz | Link


*1080p*

1362 | PCGHGS | i7 4770K @ 4,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL6-9-8-24 1T | R9 290X @ 1000/2500MHz | Link


----------



## minicoopers (7. Mai 2014)

Bitte die Bilder für alle sichtbar hochladen


----------



## minicoopers (7. Mai 2014)

Danke, der Link hat zwar noch nciht funktioniert, habe es aber angepasst.

****UPDATE ****


----------



## Ion (7. Mai 2014)

"Nur" mit Alltags-OC *

1080:*

1514 | Ion | i7-3770K @ 4.5GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 7-8-8-24-1T | GTX 780 @ 1163/3506MHz | Link

*720:*

2472 | Ion | i7-3770K @ 4.5GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 7-8-8-24-1T | GTX 780 @ 1163/3506MHz | Link


----------



## minicoopers (7. Mai 2014)

Wann kommen dann die "richtigen" OC Ergebnisse? 

****UPDATE ****


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (7. Mai 2014)

Die R9 290 Vaporx ist bestellt


----------



## Captn (7. Mai 2014)

1080p:

858|CaptainStuhlgang|Intel Xeon E3-1230v3 @ 3,9 Ghz|8GB DDR3 @ 1686 Mhz CL 11-11-11-32-1T| GTX 670 @ 980/1502 Mhz|Link

720p:

1525|CaptainStuhlgang|Intel Xeon E3-1230v3 @ 3,9 Ghz|8GB DDR3 @ 1686 Mhz CL 11-11-11-32-1T| GTX 670 @ 980/1502 Mhz|Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## minicoopers (8. Mai 2014)

****UPDATE ****


----------



## ninja85 (8. Mai 2014)

720p:   3004 | ninja85 |  i7 2700K @ 4,9 Ghz | 16GB DDR3 1600 CL9 | Evga GTX 780 Ti Ref. 1340/1984 | 
1080p: 1912 | ninja85 |  i7 2700K @ 4,9 Ghz | 16Gb DDR3 1600 CL9 | Evga GTX 780 Ti Ref. 1340/1984 |


----------



## minicoopers (8. Mai 2014)

Schöne Ergebnisse, aber leider passen die Screenshot nicht so ganz. Bitte nochmal wie im Startpost beschrieben posten.
Dann kommst du auch in die Liste


----------



## ninja85 (8. Mai 2014)

Hoffe so passt es

720p: 3078 | ninja85 | i7 2700K @ 4,9 Ghz | 16GB DDR3 1333 CL9 | Evga GTX 780 Ti Ref. 1350/1983 | 
1080p: 1915 | ninja85 | i7 2700K @ 4,9 Ghz | 16Gb DDR3 1333 CL9 | Evga GTX 780 Ti Ref. 1350/1968 |


----------



## Ion (8. Mai 2014)

Lol und gleich noch ein paar Punkte drauf geklatscht - Klasse


----------



## Axonia (8. Mai 2014)

ninja85 schrieb:


> Hoffe so passt es
> 
> 720p: 3078 | ninja85 | i7 2700K @ 4,9 Ghz | 16GB DDR3 1333 CL9 | Evga GTX 780 Ti Ref. 1350/1983 |
> 1080p: 1915 | ninja85 | i7 2700K @ 4,9 Ghz | 16Gb DDR3 1333 CL9 | Evga GTX 780 Ti Ref. 1350/1968 |



Mensch, du hast ja eine gute TI, wo kommt die denn her? 

@Ion 
Habe damals Heaven nicht gebencht, sondern nur kurz den Wert der Titan genommen.


----------



## ninja85 (8. Mai 2014)

Axonia schrieb:


> Mensch, du hast ja eine gute TI, wo kommt die denn her?
> 
> @Ion
> Habe damals Heaven nicht gebencht, sondern nur kurz den Wert der Titan genommen.


 
kann auf keinen Fall dein ehemaliges BAby sein 

Dank dem hybrid2 läuft sie etwas stabiler in den unigine benchmarks. god bless arctic


----------



## minicoopers (9. Mai 2014)

Ja jetzt passt es.

Glückwunsch zum ersten Platz 

****UPDATE ****


----------



## Axonia (9. Mai 2014)

Jap Glückwunsch


----------



## erazor12 (11. Mai 2014)

1080p:

1511 | erazor12 | i7 4770K @ 4.4 Ghz | 8GB DDR3 1600 9-9-9-24-128-2T | sapphire R9 290 tri x @ 1200/1500 Mhz Link


----------



## minicoopers (11. Mai 2014)

****UPDATE ****


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (11. Mai 2014)

erazor12 schrieb:


> 1080p:
> 
> 1511 | erazor12 | i7 4770K @ 4.4 Ghz | 8GB DDR3 1600 9-9-9-24-128-2T | sapphire R9 290 tri x @ 1200/1500 Mhz Link



Die versuche ich auch zu knacken die Tage  wieviel Spannung lag an?


----------



## erazor12 (12. Mai 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Die versuche ich auch zu knacken die Tage  wieviel Spannung lag an?



ja hau rein 

standart avg 1,088V max 1.125v
oc 1180/1500mhz +100mv avg 1.158v max 1.250v

bringe evtl nacher oder morgen abend mal nen update. es werden auf jeden fall mehr punkte evga. beim speicher ging noch einiges . soviel sei schonmal gesagt

wie lässt du dir die spannung anzeigen im osd? cpu oder gpu ? ist das afterburner?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (13. Mai 2014)

erazor12 schrieb:


> ja hau rein
> 
> standart avg 1,088V max 1.125v
> oc 1180/1500mhz +100mv avg 1.158v max 1.250v
> ...



Jo afterburner


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (13. Mai 2014)

1080p:

1586 | Evgasüchtiger | i7 4770K @ 4.3 Ghz | 8GB DDR3 2133 10-11-10-28-178-1T | Sapphire R9 290 Vapor x @ 1250/1600 Mhz


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (13. Mai 2014)

die 1600p werden die Tage noch geknackt aber bin zu frieden ..noch der schnellste AMD'ler  aber die nächsten Vaporx #er kommen die Tage 

hier mal mit bisl weniger Speichertakt


----------



## minicoopers (13. Mai 2014)

****UPDATE ****


----------



## DrDave (13. Mai 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> die 1600p werden die Tage noch geknackt aber bin zu frieden ..noch der schnellste AMD'ler  aber die nächsten Vaporx #er kommen die Tage
> 
> hier mal mit bisl weniger Speichertakt


 
Will ja nicht kleinlich sein, aber du hast nicht in full hd gebencht


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (13. Mai 2014)

DrDave schrieb:


> Will ja nicht kleinlich sein, aber du hast nicht in full hd gebencht




 doch  nur der zeigt immer das so komisch an weil ich kein Vollbild aktiv habe und das zur seite schiebe..nachn bench...erkennt er wohl dann so komisch  so eine Auflösung gibt's nicht
 so benche ich immer


----------



## DrDave (13. Mai 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> doch  nur der zeigt immer das so komisch an weil ich kein Vollbild aktiv habe und das zur seite schiebe..nachn bench...erkennt er wohl dann so komisch  so eine Auflösung gibt's nicht
> so benche ich immer


 
Du MUSST nach den Regeln Fullscreen benchen, so wie du es auch bei deinem älteren Ergebnis richtig gemacht hast.
Im Fenstermodus fehlt oben ein Stück durch die Leiste, weshalb du dort ein paar Pixel sparst, deshalb auch die Auflösung.


----------



## XAbix (13. Mai 2014)

Das klingt interessant .

Muss ich gleich mal benchen xD


----------



## erazor12 (14. Mai 2014)

morgen !
also würde da fullscreen 1080p stehen würde es mir besser gefallen.
wie hast du denn bitte die 1250Mhz zum laufen bekommen?xD bei mir is bei 1200 feierabend.
heut abend kommt noch was von mir. jetzt aber erstmal ran an die schippe.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (14. Mai 2014)

erazor12 schrieb:


> morgen !
> also würde da fullscreen 1080p stehen würde es mir besser gefallen.
> wie hast du denn bitte die 1250Mhz zum laufen bekommen?xD bei mir is bei 1200 feierabend.
> heut abend kommt noch was von mir. jetzt aber erstmal ran an die schippe.



+ 200mv mit trixx eingestellt ~ 1,26-Max 1,29v. Ohne Artefakte bei 1250/1600 

bei 1275mhz gibts leichte Artefakte 
mit Absturz ....will aber nicht höher als Max 1,30v gehen . Versuche die 1600punkte  noch zu knacken


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (14. Mai 2014)

DrDave schrieb:


> Du MUSST nach den Regeln Fullscreen benchen, so wie du es auch bei deinem älteren Ergebnis richtig gemacht hast.
> Im Fenstermodus fehlt oben ein Stück durch die Leiste, weshalb du dort ein paar Pixel sparst, deshalb auch die Auflösung.



Heute Abend gibts ein Update


----------



## minicoopers (14. Mai 2014)

DrDave schrieb:


> Du MUSST nach den Regeln Fullscreen benchen, so wie du es auch bei deinem älteren Ergebnis richtig gemacht hast.
> Im Fenstermodus fehlt oben ein Stück durch die Leiste, weshalb du dort ein paar Pixel sparst, deshalb auch die Auflösung.


 Mit dem Fenstmodus ist mir gar nciht aufgefallen.

@Evgasüchtiger: Bitte das nächste mal wieder in Fullscreen benchen.
Da Du heute ja ein Update hochladen willst, lasse ich dein Ergebnis bis heute Abend im Ranking, danach wird es gelöscht.


----------



## Ion (14. Mai 2014)

Kann weg, sry


----------



## Ion (14. Mai 2014)

Ion schrieb:


> "Nur" mit Alltags-OC *
> 
> 1080:*
> 
> 1514 | Ion | i7-3770K @ 4.5GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 7-8-8-24-1T | GTX 780 @ 1163/3506MHz | Link


 Update mit mehr OC 

1630 | Ion | i7-3770K @ 4.5GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 7-8-8-24-1T | GTX 780 @ 1254/3564MHz | Link


----------



## minicoopers (14. Mai 2014)

****UPDATE ****


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (14. Mai 2014)

minicoopers schrieb:


> Mit dem Fenstmodus ist mir gar nciht aufgefallen.
> 
> @Evgasüchtiger: Bitte das nächste mal wieder in Fullscreen benchen.
> Da Du heute ja ein Update hochladen willst, lasse ich dein Ergebnis bis heute Abend im Ranking, danach wird es gelöscht.



Ok danke....war mir auch erst später aufgefallen


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (14. Mai 2014)

Update

 ohne Artefakte


 1080p:

1620 | Evgasüchtiger | i7 4770K @ 4.3 Ghz | 8GB DDR3 2133 10-11-10-28-178-1T | Sapphire R9 290 Vapor x @ 1250/1700 Mhz


----------



## minicoopers (14. Mai 2014)

Sieht doch schon besser aus 

****UPDATE ****


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (14. Mai 2014)

minicoopers schrieb:


> Sieht doch schon besser aus
> 
> ****UPDATE ****



Jepp


----------



## erazor12 (14. Mai 2014)

sooo update! 

1592 | erazor12 | I7 4770K @ 4.6Ghz | 8GB DDR3 1600 9-9-9-24-128-1T | Sapphire R9 290 Tri X OC @ 1225/1650 Mhz Link


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (14. Mai 2014)

erazor12 schrieb:


> sooo update!
> 
> 1592 | erazor12 | I7 4770K @ 4.6Ghz | 8GB DDR3 1600 9-9-9-24-128-1T | Sapphire R9 290 Tri X OC @ 1225/1650 Mhz Link



Hey jo gut..nah drann 
die 1600p knackste

haste schon Artefakte?


----------



## simder (14. Mai 2014)

1659| simder | i7-4930k @ 4.4 Ghz | 32 GB DDR3-1600 10-10-10-27 2T | GTX 780TI @ 1200/1750  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## minicoopers (14. Mai 2014)

Schön das hier nun wieder mehr los ist 

****UPDATE ****


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (15. Mai 2014)

Jo finde ich auch...

Ich könnte jetzt auch meine neue karte bisl ausquetschen und die 1700 punkte anpeilen aber ich möchte meine neue karte nicht gleich  grillen


----------



## simder (15. Mai 2014)

2700 Punkte ^^ willst auf deine 290 auf 3 ghz takten


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (15. Mai 2014)

simder schrieb:


> 2700 Punkte ^^ willst auf deine 290 auf 3 ghz takten



Ups 1700meinte ich....


----------



## XAbix (15. Mai 2014)

Also soweit ich das nun sehen muss ich 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1080P SLI Ranking

2734| xabix | i7-4770k @ 4.2 Ghz | 32 GB DDR3-1866 9-10-9-27 2T | GTX 780 @ 1150/1527


Ich hoffe ich bin soweit richtig unterwegs


----------



## minicoopers (15. Mai 2014)

Ja stimmt alles 

****UPDATE ****


----------



## beren2707 (23. Mai 2014)

*UPDATE*

1411 | beren2707 | i7-4770K @ 3,6 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 9-10-9-30 1T | R9-290 @ 1100/1250 | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## minicoopers (23. Mai 2014)

****UPDATE ****


----------



## Shokokai (25. Mai 2014)

1699 | Shokokai | I7 4930k @ 4,6Ghz | 32Gb DDR3-2133 9-11-10-28-2T | GTX 780 TI @ 1085/1750 | Link


----------



## minicoopers (25. Mai 2014)

Willkommen im Forum 

****UPDATE ****


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (25. Mai 2014)

Miniupdate 

1080p

1633 | Evgasüchtiger | i7 4770K @ 4.7 Ghz | 8GB DDR3 2133 10-11-10-28-178-1T | Sapphire R9 290 Vapor x @ 1250/1725 Mhz




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




720p

2684 | Evgasüchtiger | i7 4770K @ 4.7 Ghz | 8GB DDR3 2133 10-11-10-28-178-1T | Sapphire R9 290 Vapor x @ 1250/1725 Mhz




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shokokai (25. Mai 2014)

minicoopers schrieb:


> Willkommen im Forum
> 
> ****UPDATE ****


 
Danke


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (25. Mai 2014)

Shokokai schrieb:


> Danke



Oh ja ....Herzlich Willkommen


----------



## minicoopers (25. Mai 2014)

Das nächste mal bitte an die Links denken 

****UPDATE ****


----------



## Kopfdreher (27. Mai 2014)

1759 | Kopfdreher | I5 4670k @ 4,3Ghz | 8Gb DDR3-2400 10-12-12-31-2T | GTX 780 @ 1411/1697 | Link


----------



## minicoopers (27. Mai 2014)

Willkommen im Forum 

****UPDATE ****


----------



## Kopfdreher (27. Mai 2014)

minicoopers schrieb:


> Willkommen im Forum   ***UPDATE ***



Thx


----------



## sensit1ve_ (30. Mai 2014)

1563 | sensit1ve_ | i5 2500k @ 4,5 Ghz | 8GB DDR3 1333 9-9-9-24-2T | Inno3D GTX 780 iChiLL HerculeZ X3 Ultra @ 1214/1753 Mhz




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## minicoopers (30. Mai 2014)

****UPDATE ****


----------



## HeinzNeu (31. Mai 2014)

1821 | HeinzNeu | i7 4770K @ 4.500 MHz | 16 GB DDR3 2400 10-12-12-31 1T | EVGA Titan-Black@kyrosH²O @1301/3815 MHz | Link


----------



## minicoopers (31. Mai 2014)

****UPDATE ****


----------



## Ion (31. Mai 2014)

Ion schrieb:


> 1630 | Ion | i7-3770K @ 4.5GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 7-8-8-24-1T | GTX 780 @ 1254/3564MHz | Link


 *Update*

1653 | Ion | i7-3770K @ 4GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 7-8-8-24-1T | GTX 780 @ 1254/3602MHz | Link


----------



## HeinzNeu (31. Mai 2014)

*Update*

1839 | HeinzNeu | i7-4770K @ 4,500 MHz | 16 GB DDR3 2400 MHz CL 10-12-12-31 1T EVGA Titan-Black @1310/3845 MHz | Link


----------



## minicoopers (31. Mai 2014)

****UPDATE ****


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (31. Mai 2014)

Ion schrieb:


> Update
> 
> 1653 | Ion | i7-3770K @ 4GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 7-8-8-24-1T | GTX 780 @ 1254/3602MHz | Link



Dann muss ich ja mal wieder ran


----------



## larzer (2. Juni 2014)

Sooo dann will ich mich auchmal dazugesellen 

1791 | larzer | i5-4670K @ 4500MHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 10-10-10-27-1T | GTX780ti @ 1270/1850MHz | Link


----------



## minicoopers (2. Juni 2014)

****UPDATE ****


----------



## larzer (2. Juni 2014)

Sry, aber gleich n Update hinterher 
Den Platz gönn ich mir 

1791 | larzer | i5-4670K @ 4500MHz | 16GB DDR3-1866 CL 10-10-10-27-1T | GTX780ti @ 1270/1975MHz | Link


----------



## minicoopers (2. Juni 2014)

Das nächste mal dann aber bitte dir richtige Punktzahl posten 

****UPDATE ****


----------



## larzer (2. Juni 2014)

achso, ja verdammtes copy & paste, danke


----------



## minicoopers (2. Juni 2014)

Macht ja ncihts


----------



## DARK_SESSION (2. Juni 2014)

Servus, wäre mein erster Bench. Habe ich den proof Screen ordentlich gemacht?
Wäre dann wohl Platz #3 wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, denke sollte nicht so schlecht sein für den ersten Versuch. 1080p Benchmark wird sicher folgen. Edit : In meiner Signatur noch mein Sysprofile das ich gestern erstellt habe, hoffe es gefällt euch  ## Hier meine Afterburner Settings wen sie interessieren (http://puu.sh/9c8DD/147d4fca17.jpg)

720P
2823 | Dark_Session | i7-2700K @ 4.8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866 CL 9-10-9-27-2T | EVGA GTX Titan @ 1285/3554 MHz | Link

1080P
1776 | Dark_Session | i7-2700K @ 4.8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866 CL 9-10-9-27-2T | EVGA GTX Titan @ 1280/3520 MHz | Link


----------



## Kopfdreher (2. Juni 2014)

- Update -

1794 | Kopfdreher | I5 4670k @ 4,3Ghz | 8Gb DDR3-2400 10-11-11-26-1T | GTX 780 @ 1476/1702 | Link


----------



## Ion (2. Juni 2014)

Sry für Offtopic, aber eine GTX 780 auf fast 1500MHz? 
Wie?! Und vorallem, wie kühlst du die?


----------



## larzer (2. Juni 2014)

ach stimmt ja, 720p gibs ja auch noch 

sry DARK_SESSION, dass es doch nix mit Platz 3 wird 

720p
2931 | larzer | i5-4670K @ 4500MHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 10-10-10-27-1T | GTX780ti @ 1270/1975MHz | Link


----------



## Kopfdreher (2. Juni 2014)

Ion schrieb:


> Sry für Offtopic, aber eine GTX 780 auf fast 1500MHz?  Wie?! Und vorallem, wie kühlst du die?



Die Spannung liegt bei 1,35V darunter ist es auch nicht möglich. Temperatur liegt bei ca 52 Grad unter Wasser. Also kein 24/7 Setting


----------



## Kingmynos (2. Juni 2014)

Erster Bench

2851 | Kingmynos | i7-3770K @ 4.8GHz | 16GB DDR3-2200 CL 11-13-13-32-2T | 2X 290X @ 1100/1450MHz


----------



## DARK_SESSION (2. Juni 2014)

larzer schrieb:


> ach stimmt ja, 720p gibs ja auch noch
> 
> sry DARK_SESSION, dass es doch nix mit Platz 3 wird
> 
> ...


 
Macht nix, da geht noch mehr bei mir aber ich will die Karte nicht wegen nem virtuellen Penisvergleich ins unermässliche quälen.


----------



## minicoopers (3. Juni 2014)

@DARK_SESSION: Willkommen im Ranking
@Kingmynos: Willkommen im Forum 

****UPDATE ****


----------



## larzer (3. Juni 2014)

DARK_SESSION schrieb:


> Macht nix, da geht noch mehr bei mir aber ich will die Karte nicht wegen nem virtuellen Penisvergleich ins unermässliche quälen.


 Ins unermäßliche quälen ist ja etwas übertrieben, aber du hast recht
Bei meiner ist auch schon das maximum an Taktraten erreicht, was ohne Bios-Mod und Spannungserhöhung möglich ist
Und da will ich nicht weitermachen, weil mir das auch für den Alltag kaum was bringt


----------



## Zulgohlan (18. Juni 2014)

hi erstmal, neue Hardware, neues Forum 

hoffe meine werte passen auch zu der Sapphire@stock da der spass doch nicht ganz billig war :F

720p

2160 | Zulgohlan | Xeon 1230V3@stock | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24-1T | 290 Tri-X OC@stock

1080p

1293 | Zulgohlan | Xeon 1230V3@stock | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24-1T | 290 Tri-X OC@stock

mfg Zul


----------



## minicoopers (18. Juni 2014)

Willkommen im Forum 

****UPDATE ****


----------



## ubermuth (19. Juni 2014)

1080p

1590 | ubermuth | Xeon E3-1230v3@stock | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24-1T | MSI GTX 780Ti@stock | Link: http://i.imgur.com/bhgiPzn.png

720p

2588 | ubermuth | Xeon E3-1230v3@stock | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24-1T | MSI GTX 780Ti@stock | Link: http://i.imgur.com/ML3p0Ca.png


----------



## minicoopers (19. Juni 2014)

****UPDATE ****


----------



## Minutourus (20. Juni 2014)

1080p

2813 | Minutourus | i5-4670K @ 4.5GHz | 16GB DDR3-2400 CL 11-12-12-25-1T | 2 x 290 @ 1080/1600MHz


----------



## minicoopers (20. Juni 2014)

****UPDATE ****


----------



## Shizuki (23. Juni 2014)

Weiß nicht ob es korrekt ist meine Frage hier zu stellen, aber zur Not kann och den Post dann ja zu meinem Screenshotpost ändern, nachdem meine Frage beantwortet wurde, aber folgendes:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 so sehen meine Einstellungen in der Systemeinstellung aus. Was müsste ich änder nfür den Benchmark oder passt das so?


Und so ne Frage nebenbei: Bringt es etwas den Speichertakt runterzunehmen und dafür den Core Takt hoch um ein höheres Ergebjis zu erzielen?


----------



## Saguya (23. Juni 2014)

Shizuki schrieb:


> Weiß nicht ob es korrekt ist meine Frage hier zu stellen, aber zur Not kann och den Post dann ja zu meinem Screenshotpost ändern, nachdem meine Frage beantwortet wurde, aber folgendes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sie Standard Einstellungen reichen, sprich es darf halt nichts Treiber seitig abgeschaltet werden für die Benchmarks.


----------



## freizeitmanager (29. Juni 2014)

1080p
4419 | Freizeitmanager | i7-4960X @ 4.75GHz | 16GB DDR3-2666 CL 12-13-13-35-2T | 3 x EVGA Titan Black 1230/1750MHz 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (29. Juni 2014)

freizeitmanager schrieb:


> 1080p
> 4419 | Freizeitmanager | i7-4960X @ 4.75GHz | 16GB DDR3-2666 CL 12-13-13-35-2T | 3 x EVGA Titan Black 1230/1750MHz
> 
> 
> ...



Haste zuviel geld


----------



## freizeitmanager (29. Juni 2014)

Nein, nur nen guten Arbeitgeber 😜


----------



## minicoopers (29. Juni 2014)

Glückwunsch zum 3. Platz 

****UPDATE ****


----------



## Shizuki (5. Juli 2014)

1713 | Shizuki | I7-4770k @ 4,2 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2133 CL 10-11-11-33-2T | GTX 780Ti @ 1106, 1850 MHz| http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=752130&d=1404514157


----------



## minicoopers (5. Juli 2014)

****UPDATE ****


----------



## SilverSurfer72 (7. Juli 2014)

2027 | SilverSurfer72 | i7-4770K @ 4.284GHz | 16GB DDR3-2400 CL 11-13-13-31 | 2 x GTX 770 Lightning @ 1320 MHz Core Boost 2.0 - 3805 MHz Memory
(Temp Max Grakas: 51C)


----------



## minicoopers (8. Juli 2014)

Bitte einen Screenshot wie im Startpost beschrieben posten.
Bei dir fehlt GPU-Z und 2x CPU-Z (CPU und Memory) Der Reiter Mainboard ist optional


----------



## SilverSurfer72 (9. Juli 2014)

Ist nachgereicht


----------



## minicoopers (9. Juli 2014)

Das ganze wird als ein Bild/Screenshot benötigt. Also Ergebnis + GPU-Z + 2x CPU-Z (CPU und Memory)

Als Beispiel -->http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...5008-ranking-unigine-heaven-4-0-unbenannt.png


----------



## SilverSurfer72 (11. Juli 2014)

ist gemacht


----------



## minicoopers (11. Juli 2014)

Jetzt passt es 

****UPDATE****


----------



## simder (12. Juli 2014)

1494 | simder | Pentium g3258@4200 MHZ | 4GB 9-9-9-24-1T  | GTX 780 TI 1046 MHZ Core 3500 Mhz RAM




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nicht schlecht für ein 60 Euro cpu


----------



## minicoopers (12. Juli 2014)

****UPDATE****


----------



## kinglimp (14. Juli 2014)

2790 | Kinglimp | i7 2600k @ 4,5GHz | DDR3 @ 1600MHz, 9-9-9-24-2T| Sapphire R9 290x Tri-X OC @ Chip(1100MHz), Memory(1500MHz) | http://saved.im/mty3otiwyxf5/benchmark.png


----------



## minicoopers (15. Juli 2014)

****UPDATE****


----------



## MasterNicolai (16. Juli 2014)

UPDATE:
815 | MasterNicolai | i7-4790k @ 4000Mhz | 8GB DDR3-1800 CL 11-11-11-28-2T | GTX 760 @ 1215/1552Mhz | Link


----------



## minicoopers (16. Juli 2014)

****UPDATE****


----------



## ACDSee (16. Juli 2014)

1. Versuch nach kleiner Systemoptimierung:

887 | ACDSee | i7-2600K @ 4237,8 MHz | 8GB DDR3-1614,4 CL 10-10-10-27-1T | Radeon HD 7950 @ 1100/1275MHz |  Link


----------



## minicoopers (17. Juli 2014)

****UPDATE****


----------



## MasterNicolai (17. Juli 2014)

sorry für double post aber der 815 score wurde nicht gesehen weil ich bearbeitet hab. 
UPDATE:
815 | MasterNicolai | i7-4790k @ 4000Mhz | 8GB DDR3-1800 CL 11-11-11-28-2T | GTX 760 @ 1215/1552Mhz | Link


----------



## minicoopers (17. Juli 2014)

Sorry, hatte ich nicht gesehen. Aber beim Update, einfach neu posten. Das editierte bekomme ich nicht immer mit.

****UPDATE****


----------



## MasterNicolai (17. Juli 2014)

Mir is grad aufgefallen, dass ich jetzt zweimal im Ranking bin. Auf Platz 99 und 97. Kannst ja den Eintrag auf Platz 99 löschen


----------



## minicoopers (18. Juli 2014)

Oh, habe ich wohl vergessen. Habe es korrigiert


----------



## soldier8415 (29. Juli 2014)

1009 | soldier8415 | i7 3770K @ 4,5GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24 1T | Radeon HD 7950 @ 1240/1500MHz | Link


----------



## minicoopers (30. Juli 2014)

****UPDATE****


----------



## wievieluhr (31. Juli 2014)

soooo....

Extra biosmod gemacht 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



942|Wievieluhr|E3-1230V2 @3500MHz|12GB DDR3-1600 9-9-9-28 2t|Radeon 7950 boost| 1150MHz/1700MHz|http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...825994-ranking-unigine-heaven-4-0-bench-2.jpg


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (31. Juli 2014)

wievieluhr schrieb:


> soooo....
> 
> Extra biosmod gemacht
> 
> ...



Niedlich


----------



## wievieluhr (31. Juli 2014)

chipgüte is glück, kein skill ...


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (31. Juli 2014)

wievieluhr schrieb:


> chipgüte is glück, kein skill ...


----------



## minicoopers (1. August 2014)

****UPDATE****


----------



## Delusa (1. August 2014)

1785|Delusa|i7 3770k @4700MHz|8GB DDR3-1600 CL9-9-9-24- 2T |2xGTX680| 1536MHz/1552MHz|http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachments/758342d1406923624-ranking-unigine-heaven-4-0-screenshot-2014-08-01-22.00.38.png


----------



## minicoopers (2. August 2014)

****UPDATE****


----------



## Neonx (18. August 2014)

*Unigine Heaven 4.0*

1685 | Neonx | Intel Core Extreme X9650 @ 4.000 MHZ | 8 GB DDR2 @ 800, 5-5-5-18 2T | 2x XFX Radeon R9 280X @ 1100/2048/1500 http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=762494&d=1408377717



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## minicoopers (18. August 2014)

Wenn Du mit ins Ranking aufgenommen werden möchstest, dann bitte wie im Startpost beschrieben posten.


----------



## Roundy (19. August 2014)

1452 | Roundy | i5 4670K @4,0GHz | 8 GB DDR3 @1600, 9-9-9-24 1T | R9 290 PCS+ @1225/1500 | Link
soo hier auch noch 
Gruß


----------



## minicoopers (20. August 2014)

Willkommen im Ranking 

****UPDATE****


----------



## Captn (24. August 2014)

1536 | CaptainStuhlgang | Intel Xeon E3-1230v3 @ 3,9GHz | 8GB DDR3 @ 1686Mhz 10-11-11-30 2T | 2x Asus GTX 670 @ 980Mhz/915Mhz 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## minicoopers (24. August 2014)

****UPDATE****


----------



## LeGrew (24. August 2014)

924 | LeGrew | FX-6300 @ 3,9GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24-2T | Radeon HD 7970 @ 1100/1500 | Link


----------



## minicoopers (24. August 2014)

****UPDATE****


----------



## LeGrew (24. August 2014)

Update:
950 | LeGrew | FX-6300 @ 3,9GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24-1T | Radeon HD 7970 @ 1100/1500 | Link
(Im CCC die Einstellung "Qualität der Texturfilterung" von "Hohe Qualität" auf "Standard" geändert und Command Rate statt 2T jetzt 1T.)


----------



## minicoopers (24. August 2014)

****UPDATE****


----------



## Ryle (24. August 2014)

1715 | Ryle | i7-4790K @ 4,2GHz | 8GB DDR3-2400 CL 11-13-13-31-2T | GTX780 @ 1293/1750 | Link

Ohne Voltage-Erhöhung, mit den 62mV boostet sie zwar ne Stufe höher, bringt aber Grafikfehler. Könnte zwar auch 1.35V drüber jagen, muss aber nicht wirklich sein  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## minicoopers (24. August 2014)

und nochmal ... 

****UPDATE****


----------



## streetjumper16 (10. September 2014)

Erstmal DANKE das du den Thread übernommen hast während ich die Zeit lang nicht online war!! 

Und hier mein Ergebnis mit SLI:

2016 | streetjumper16 | i7 2600K @4,2GHz | 8 GB DDR3 @1333, 9-9-9-24 1T | 2x ASUS GTX 680 @1202/1900MHz | Link


----------



## minicoopers (10. September 2014)

Gerne 

****UPDATE****


----------



## Softy (13. September 2014)

| 1898 | Softy | i7-3770K @ 5,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2666 MHz CL 11-13-12-28 1T | Asus GTX 780 Ti ROG Matrix Platinum @ 1320/4000 | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ryle (13. September 2014)

Jaja da schlagen sie ein die ebay Karten 
Bevor Maxwell kommt mach ich aber auch noch ne Runde mit.

1944 | Ryle | i7-4790K @ 4,5GHz | 8GB DDR3-2400 CL 11-13-13-31-2T | Asus GTX 780 Ti ROG Matrix @ 1365/2050 | Link


----------



## Softy (14. September 2014)

Ryle schrieb:


> 1944 | Ryle | i7-4790K @ 4,5GHz | 8GB DDR3-2400 CL 11-13-13-31-2T | Asus GTX 780 Ti ROG Matrix @ 1365/2050 | Link



Die geht ja krass ab   Welche Spannungswerte hast Du denn eingestellt?

Naja, immerhin . Und der Winter kommt ja erst noch 

*Update*

| 1917 | Softy | i7-3770K @ 5,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2666 MHz CL 11-13-12-28 1T | Asus GTX 780 Ti ROG Matrix Platinum @ 1350/4100 | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ryle (14. September 2014)

Sind noch Stock Werte aber unter Wasser. Bekommst du irgendwie die 1,21V hin? Mit Afterburner oder Precision bleibt die Spannung bei 1.175 egal was ich über die Tools forciere und bei dem Asus GPU Tweak kann ich nicht mehr als 200MHz Offset beim GPU Takt einstellen 

Für noch mehr Spannung musste ja die LN2 Lötpunkte brücken wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe. Da ich noch nicht genau weiß ob ich sie bald wegen Maxwell wieder verkaufe, warte ich da lieber noch ab. Allerdings kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass Maxwell die Matrix mit Werkstakt in Sachen Leistung und Preis einholt.


----------



## Softy (14. September 2014)

Achso, die GTX  ist unter Wasser 

Die maximale Spannung, die ich einstellen kann, liegt bei 1213 mV.

Hast Du beim Asus GPU Tweak die Option "Overclocking Range Enhancement" aktiviert?


----------



## Ryle (14. September 2014)

Ja aber schau mal bei GPU-Z, bei mir wurden die Werte nie übernommen. Hab dann extra noch mit nem Multimeter gemessen und da lagen auch nie mehr als 1.181V an. Vielleicht gehts mit GPU Tweak auch, hab das nach 5min wieder runter geworfen 
Inzwischen hab ich ein Mod Biod drauf mit dem gings nun zumindest bis 1,21V, ist aber auch nur ein Tropfen auf den heißen Stein. Bin gerade mit 1379MHz durch. 1386 bencht er zwar auch noch, hat aber einige Framedrops und verliert damit an Leistung.


----------



## Softy (14. September 2014)

Welches BIOS hast Du denn draufgemacht? Hast Du mal nen Link?


----------



## Ryle (14. September 2014)

Das skyn3t Bios für die Matrix, gibts hier. Musst dich aber anmelden um Anhänge bei denen runterzuladen. 

so mal noch n Update, mehr ist wohl vorerst nicht drin.

1950 | Ryle | i7-4790K @ 4,5GHz | 8GB DDR3-2400 CL 11-13-13-31-2T | Asus GTX 780 Ti ROG Matrix @ 1378/2000 | Link


----------



## minicoopers (15. September 2014)

Sehr schöne Ergebnisse 

****UPDATE****


----------



## streetjumper16 (15. September 2014)

@ Softy & Ryle

Wenn ihr mal richtig Gas geben wollt nutzt doch den Afterburner Softmod zusammen mit dem ZawarudoABHack  Geht dann bis 1,6V


----------



## streetjumper16 (18. September 2014)

UPDATE:

2154 | streetjumper16 | i7 2600K @4,7GHz | 8 GB DDR3 @1333, 9-9-9-24 1T | 2x ASUS GTX 680 @1320/1927MHz | Link


BAAM, erfolgreich die HD 7970 geschlagen


----------



## minicoopers (18. September 2014)

****UPDATE ****


----------



## Pulverkuss (21. September 2014)

Ich möchte mit in die Liste 

1080p Singel Gpu Bench

1888 | Pulverkuss | i7-3820 @ 4625MHz | 16GB DDR3-2000 CL 9-11-10-30-2T | Evga GTX 780 ti Classy @ 1346/2050MHz | 

http://www.fotos-hochladen.net/view/benchw5e410f7a8.png


----------



## minicoopers (21. September 2014)

Willkommen im Forum 

ich würde dich mit aufnehmen, nur fehlt  leider der Screenshot.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (21. September 2014)

Musst mal seinen Rechner hacken, liegt auf file:///C:/Users/Mike/Desktop/Unigine_Heaven_Benchmark_4.0_20140922_1451.html   Made my day !


----------



## minicoopers (22. September 2014)

****UPDATE ****


----------



## hellr3aser (28. September 2014)

so ihr lieben ich auch mal 

1080p: 2079| hellr3aser | i7 920 @ 4,2 Ghz | 12GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-27-1T | Inno3D GeForce GTX 780 Ti iChill HerculeZ X3 Ultra, 1273/3947 Mhz  |13.1 |


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (28. September 2014)

Deine Settings passen nicht ! Schau mal im Startpost genau nach 

Tipp!  Tesselation auf Extreme !


----------



## minicoopers (28. September 2014)

Willkommen im Forum 

leider stimmt da etwas nicht ganz. Bitte nochmal genau schauen und einen neuen Durchlauf machen


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (28. September 2014)

Minicoopers schau mal bitte seinen Link an


----------



## minicoopers (28. September 2014)

Ja habe ich eben auch gesehen.. habe es gerade geändert 
Danke für den Hinweis


----------



## hellr3aser (28. September 2014)

oje sorry für die Unannehmlichkeiten hatte es übersehen hier jetzt noch mal 
1080p: 1743| hellr3aser | i7 920 @ 4,2 Ghz | 12GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-27-1T | Inno3D GeForce GTX 780 Ti iChill HerculeZ X3 Ultra, 1273/3947 Mhz


----------



## minicoopers (28. September 2014)

Kein thema 

****UPDATE ****


----------



## hellr3aser (30. September 2014)

kleines update 

1080p: 1810| hellr3aser | i7 920 @ 4,2 Ghz | 12GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-27-1T | Inno3D GeForce GTX 780 Ti iChill HerculeZ X3 Ultra, 1288/4050 Mhz


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (30. September 2014)

Wo bleiben hier die 970/980er @1500mhz :0)


----------



## minicoopers (1. Oktober 2014)

****UPDATE ****


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (1. Oktober 2014)

Update

Gleicher Takt ,Neuer Treiber

1653 | Evgasüchtiger | i7-4770K @ 4,3 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-28-1T | R9-290 VaporX @ 1250/1725 |





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pulverkuss (1. Oktober 2014)

Update von mir 

1080p Singel Gpu Bench

1943 | Pulverkuss | i7-3820 @ 4625MHz | 16GB DDR3-2000 CL 9-11-10-30-2T | Evga GTX 780 ti Classy @ 1395/1975MHz


----------



## streetjumper16 (1. Oktober 2014)

UPDATE:

1721| streetjumper16 | i7 2600K @4,5GHz | 8 GB DDR3 @1333, 9-9-9-24 1T | ASUS GTX 780ti @1200/1850MHz | Link


----------



## minicoopers (1. Oktober 2014)

Das nächste mal bitte auch den Link wie beschrieben posten.

****UPDATE ****


----------



## streetjumper16 (1. Oktober 2014)

?? Ist doch wie beschrieben gepostet ..!!!


----------



## minicoopers (1. Oktober 2014)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> ?? Ist doch wie beschrieben gepostet ..!!!



Du warst damit nicht gemeint


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (1. Oktober 2014)

minicoopers schrieb:


> Das nächste mal bitte auch den Link wie beschrieben posten.
> 
> ***UPDATE ***



Jo ich Weiss....hatte keine Zeit mehr....Ich muste zur Arbeit....Habe Spätschicht


----------



## streetjumper16 (1. Oktober 2014)

minicoopers schrieb:


> Du warst damit nicht gemeint


 
Ach soo.. ja dann ist ja alles ok


----------



## Softy (3. Oktober 2014)

| 3503 | Softy | i7-3770K @ 5,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2666 MHz CL 11-13-12-28 1T | 2x Asus GTX 780 Ti ROG Matrix Platinum @ 1320/4000 | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## minicoopers (3. Oktober 2014)

****UPDATE ****


----------



## pyro91 (3. Oktober 2014)

1080p Singel Gpu Bench

1972 | PyRo91 | i7-3770 @ 4100MHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24-1T | Asus 780 Ti Rog Matrix 1470/2050 Link


----------



## minicoopers (3. Oktober 2014)

****UPDATE ****


----------



## majinvegeta20 (3. Oktober 2014)

*1080p Singel GPU Bench:*
1576| Majinvegeta20| Xeon X5660 @ 4 Ghz | Corsair 12Gb 1333 Mhz CL 8-8-8-20-2T | MSI GTX 970 @ 1504 /4001 Mhz|Link


*720p Singel GPU Bench:*
2708| Majinvegeta20| Xeon X5660 @ 4 Ghz | Corsair 12Gb 1333 Mhz CL 8-8-8-20-2T | MSI GTX 970 @ 1504 /4001 Mhz|Link


----------



## hellr3aser (3. Oktober 2014)

Wow von der gtx 970@ 1500 MHz hätte ich aber mehr Punkte erwartet


----------



## majinvegeta20 (3. Oktober 2014)

hellr3aser schrieb:


> Wow von der gtx 970@ 1500 MHz hätte ich aber mehr Punkte erwartet


 
Schau mal auf die CPU. Die bremst leider. 
Und so wie ich das Ranking richtig lese, bin ich trotzdem auf eine Wellenlänge mit GTX 780(Ti), titan oder der 290(X) 
Also ist es genau das, was man erwarten kann.


----------



## hellr3aser (3. Oktober 2014)

Ja das stimmt schon ich hab aber auch son alten i7 920 und hab mit meiner gtx 780 ti 1810 Punkte bin überascht ich dachte bei dem hohen overlock ist die 970 schneller


----------



## majinvegeta20 (3. Oktober 2014)

Vielleicht bremst ja auch noch mein lahmer Speicher. 

Naja, das war bisher alles *OHNE *Spannungserhöhung. Da geht noch einiges.
Nen i7 3770K hätt ich hier auch noch zur Verfügung. Müsste ich mal in Ruhe austesten, was da noch alles geht. ^^


----------



## hellr3aser (3. Oktober 2014)

Aber hast recht bei dem Preis sind die punkte schon mal Top wen man bedenkt was die 780 Ti kostet  
Du bist auf jeden Fall gut dabei
Dazu hast du noch 1 gig  mehr vram  und dx12 und den ganzen anderen neuen Kram ☺


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (4. Oktober 2014)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Schau mal auf die CPU. Die bremst leider.
> Und so wie ich das Ranking richtig lese, bin ich trotzdem auf eine Wellenlänge mit GTX 780(Ti), titan oder der 290(X)
> Also ist es genau das, was man erwarten kann.



die cpu ist beim Heaven und Valley so gut wie egal...da kannste auch einen PHII nutzen


----------



## majinvegeta20 (4. Oktober 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> die cpu ist beim Heaven und Valley so gut wie egal...da kannste auch einen PHII nutzen


 
Dann mal schauen, morgen teste ich mal mit dem 3770K. ^^


----------



## minicoopers (4. Oktober 2014)

****UPDATE ****


----------



## pyro91 (4. Oktober 2014)

720p Singel Gpu Bench

3155 | PyRo91 | i7-3770 @ 4100MHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24-1T | Asus 780 Ti Rog Matrix 1470/2050 Link


----------



## minicoopers (4. Oktober 2014)

****UPDATE ****


----------



## pyro91 (4. Oktober 2014)

sry, mir ist ein Fehler unterlaufen. Hab aus versehen den Wert des 1080p Benches im Post angeben. Der richtige Wert ist 3155


----------



## Ryle (4. Oktober 2014)

pyro91 schrieb:


> 1972 | PyRo91 | i7-3770 @ 4100MHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24-1T | Asus 780 Ti Rog Matrix 1470/2050



Darauf hab ich gewartet...
Bin allerdings kein Fan von PEX Erhöhung, traue dem Controller der Karte nicht wirklich und GPU Tweak noch weniger.

*Update:*
1975 | Ryle | i7-4790K @ 4,5GHz | 8GB DDR3-2400 CL 11-13-13-31-2T | Asus GTX 780 Ti ROG Matrix @ 1433/1975 | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## minicoopers (4. Oktober 2014)

pyro91 schrieb:


> sry, mir ist ein Fehler unterlaufen. Hab aus versehen den Wert des 1080p Benches im Post angeben. Der richtige Wert ist 3155


 Kein Problem. Habe es ja selbst nciht gemerkt 

Euch beiden Glückwunsch zum ersten Platz 


****UPDATE ****


----------



## pyro91 (4. Oktober 2014)

1080p Singel Gpu Bench

1977 | PyRo91 | i7-3770 @ 4100MHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24-1T | Asus 780 Ti Rog Matrix 1474/2050 Link

@Ryle, ich hoff, dass geht jetzt nicht immer hin und her  Bisschen Risiko ist immer dabei


----------



## Ryle (4. Oktober 2014)

Ne, Punktegeiz Aktionen müssen nun nicht sein, nur 25Punkte vor mir ging mal gar nicht 

Wenn dann mal wieder mit LN2 Lötbrücke, das kommt aber erst wenn ich die Karte mal wieder aus dem Loop habe oder sowieso umbaue. Und falls der Maxwell Vollausbau mit wenigstens 6GB VRAM kommt darf die Matrix sowieso in Rente.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (5. Oktober 2014)

So nochmal zurück...dieses Mal aber mit nem 3770K als Unterbau. ^^
Bessere IPC bringt wohl anscheinend doch etwas. 


*1080p Singel GPU Bench:*
1610| Majinvegeta20| i7 3770K @ 4,7 Ghz | Corsair 16Gb 1333 Mhz CL 9-9-9-24-1T | MSI GTX 970 @ 1504 /4001 Mhz|Link


*720p Singel GPU Bench:*
2841| Majinvegeta20| i7 3770K @ 4,7 Ghz | Corsair 16Gb 1333 Mhz CL 9-9-9-24-1T | MSI GTX 970 @ 1504 /4001 Mhz|Link


----------



## minicoopers (5. Oktober 2014)

****UPDATE ****


----------



## Pulverkuss (5. Oktober 2014)

Her mit dem Blumentopf... 

1080p Singel Gpu Bench

1988 | Pulverkuss | i7-3820 @ 4625MHz | 16GB DDR3-2000 CL 9-11-10-30-2T | Evga GTX 780 TI Classy @ 1453/2000MHz

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=775534&d=1412505625


----------



## minicoopers (5. Oktober 2014)

Das nächste mal bitte den Link wie beschrieben posten

****UPDATE ****


----------



## Delusa (7. Oktober 2014)

Multi GPU (1080p)

2130|Delusa|i7 3770k @4700MHz|8GB DDR3-1600 CL9-9-9-24- 2T |2x EVGA GTX680|1219MHz/1672MHz | Link


----------



## minicoopers (8. Oktober 2014)

****UPDATE ****


----------



## R1t4l1n (9. Oktober 2014)

Single GPU in 1080p

1481 | R1t4l1n | i7 4790K @ 4400MHz | 16GB DDR-2400 CL11-13-13-35 2T | AMD R9 290 @ 1175MHz / 1400MHz | Link

Single GPU in 1080p NEU

1511 | R1t4l1n | i7 4790K @ 4400MHz | 16GB DDR-2400 CL11-13-13-35 2T | AMD R9 290  @ 1220 MHz / 1400MHz | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## minicoopers (9. Oktober 2014)

****UPDATE ****


----------



## streetjumper16 (13. Oktober 2014)

UPDATE:

1812| streetjumper16 | i7 2600K @4,5GHz | 8 GB DDR3 @1333, 9-9-9-24 1T | ASUS GTX 780ti @1276/3800MHz | Link

Edit: Gibt es jetzt 2x Platz 10 ?


----------



## minicoopers (13. Oktober 2014)

Für Platz 10 musst du noch einen Punkt finden 

****UPDATE ****


----------



## streetjumper16 (13. Oktober 2014)

Ehh das is aber voll unfair 
Ist ja nicht wirklich schwer 2 in eine Zeile zu setzen  

Aber erspar es dir, der Punkt kommt noch


----------



## minicoopers (13. Oktober 2014)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Aber erspar es dir, der Punkt kommt noch


 Das wollte ich hören


----------



## streetjumper16 (13. Oktober 2014)

1820| streetjumper16 | i7 2600K @4,5GHz | 8 GB DDR3 @1333, 9-9-9-24 1T | ASUS GTX 780ti @1280/3800MHz | Link

Wurden leider 7 Punkte mehr aber denke passt trotzdem!
So, und jetzt her mit Platz 10


----------



## minicoopers (14. Oktober 2014)

Ging ja schneller als gedacht 

****UPDATE ****


----------



## Swisskala (14. Oktober 2014)

3101| Swisskala | i7 4770K @4,5GHz | 16 GB DDR3 @2000,  9-9-9-27 | 2x R9 290X TRI-X OC  @1210/1610 MHz | http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...3322510-ranking-unigine-heaven-4-0-heaven.jpg



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## minicoopers (15. Oktober 2014)

Willkommen im Forum 

****UPDATE ****


----------



## Kuschluk (15. Oktober 2014)

1407 | Kuschluk | i7-2600K @ 4,5GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24-2T | EVGA GTX 970 SSC  @Stock 1190 (Boost 1342MHz) /Speicher 1753MHz   (real anliegen tun während des bench aber 1362 -1404 warum auch immer)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## minicoopers (15. Oktober 2014)

Bitte den Link wir beschriben posten.


----------



## Swisskala (15. Oktober 2014)

Vielen Dank.

Wieso hat Platz 7 weniger Punkte als ich, und trotzdem bin ich Platz 8?


----------



## minicoopers (15. Oktober 2014)

Swisskala schrieb:


> Vielen Dank.
> 
> Wieso hat Platz 7 weniger Punkte als ich, und trotzdem bin ich Platz 8?


 Weil du neu im Forum bist 

Kleiner Spaß. War wohl doch zu früh  
Habe es verbessert


----------



## ari-2001 (28. Oktober 2014)

974 | ari-2001 | FX8120@3,4 GHZ | 16GB DDr3-1600 CL10-12-11-30-2T | Nvidia GTX 570 @ 910 MHZ / 1820 MHZ / 2050 MHZ|LINK


----------



## minicoopers (29. Oktober 2014)

****UPDATE ****


----------



## Crank558 (1. November 2014)

1080p: 1737 | crank558 | FX-8350 @ 4500MHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24-1T | Gigabyte GTX980 Gaming G1 @ Custom OC 1470/1783MHz |

http://www.bilder-upload.eu/show.php?file=99b9a7-1414818976.jpg[/IMG


----------



## Crank558 (1. November 2014)

720p: 2716 | crank558| FX-8350 @ 4500MHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24-1T | Gigabyte GTX980 Gaming G1 @ 1470/1783MHz |

1080p: 1737 | crank558 | FX-8350 @ 4500MHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24-1T | Gigabyte GTX980 Gaming G1 @ 1470/1783MHz |


----------



## minicoopers (1. November 2014)

****UPDATE ****


----------



## nton29 (2. November 2014)

1589 / nton29 /Fx-8350 @ 4500 MHz / 16GB DDR3-1866 CL 9-10-9-27-T2 / R9 290X @ 1190/1500MHz/http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachments/782678d1414924858-ranking-unigine-heaven-4-0-heaven.png


----------



## Crank558 (2. November 2014)

720p: 2962 | crank558 | FX-8350 @ 4520MHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24-1T | Gigabyte GTX980 Gaming G1 @ 1480/2000MHz | Link

1080p: 1898 | crank558 | FX-8350 @ 4520MHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24-1T | Gigabyte GTX980 Gaming G1 @ 1480/2000MHz | Link

*Update*


----------



## nton29 (2. November 2014)

1080p:1597 / nton29 / FX-8350 @ 4515 MHz / 16GB DDR3-1866 CL 9-10-9-27-2T / MSI R9 290X @1200/1500MHz / http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=782784&d=1414958672

update


----------



## minicoopers (3. November 2014)

@nton29: Das nächste mal bitte das Ergebnis richtig posten. 

****UPDATE ****


----------



## Schrotti (3. November 2014)

Na ja das ganze ist eh GPU Limitierend und es bringt nix den CPU Takt hochzureißen.

1080p: 3276 | Schrotti | i7-4930K @ 4000MHz | 16GB DDR3-1866 CL 9-9-9-24-2T | 2x GTX980 @ 1416/1753MHz | Link


----------



## minicoopers (3. November 2014)

****UPDATE ****


----------



## pyro91 (5. November 2014)

1080p Singel Gpu Bench

2027 | PyRo91 | i7-3770 @ 4100MHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24-1T | Asus 780 Ti Rog Matrix 1474/2000 Link


720p Singel Gpu Bench

3266 | PyRo91 | i7-3770 @ 4100MHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24-1T | Asus 780 Ti Rog Matrix 1474/2000 Link


----------



## Fox2010 (5. November 2014)

1080p Single GPU Bench

*1552 | Fox2010 | i5 @ 4.0GHZ | 8GB @ 2133, 10-11-10-28-1T | ASUS 780 @ 1152(Max Boost: 1267) / 1702 | *http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...4890-ranking-unigine-heaven-4-0-unbenannt.jpg

Das mit dem link klapt irgendwie nicht muss den so rein kopieren. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## minicoopers (5. November 2014)

Glückwunsch zu den ersten Plätzen 

****UPDATE ****


----------



## Pulverkuss (6. November 2014)

Grrrrr.
Hoffe du hast Tesselation an...
neuer Treiber? Teste ich auch gleich mal 
2028 Punkte im Visier.


----------



## nton29 (6. November 2014)

1080p / nton29 / FX-8350@4515MHz /16GB DDR3-1866 CL 9-10-9-27-T2 / msi r9 290x @ 1230/1600 MHz http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...3138-ranking-unigine-heaven-4-0-unbenannt.png
 sorry geht bei mir irgendwie nur so,oder ich bin zu doof


----------



## pyro91 (6. November 2014)

Pulverkuss schrieb:


> Grrrrr.
> Hoffe du hast Tesselation an...
> neuer Treiber? Teste ich auch gleich mal
> 2028 Punkte im Visier.


 
Tesselation is natürlich an, so nötig hab ichs auch nicht 
Ist der ganz neue Treiber, als Betriebssystem sollte man immer möglichst Win 7 nehmen. Win 8.1 kostet fast 2,5% Leistung, deshalb war mein Score anfangs auch so schlecht im Vergleich zur Taktrate.
 (Windows 7 & 8.1 & 10 - Gaming Performance - Articles - Reviews : ocaholic).
Viel Erfolg 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Edit:
Konnte noch ein paar Punkte rausquetschen 

1080p Singel Gpu Bench

2033 | PyRo91 | i7-3770 @ 4100MHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24-1T | Asus 780 Ti Rog Matrix 1481/2025 Link


----------



## freizeitmanager (7. November 2014)

Zack de Rosa und her mit den Platz 1 

4864| Freizeitmanager i7-5960X @ 4750 MHz | 16 GB DDR4-3000 Mhz CL 15-15-15-35 2T | 3 x EVGA Titan Black 1270/1750MHz |


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## minicoopers (9. November 2014)

****UPDATE ****


----------



## Ryle (11. November 2014)

1080p Single GPU

*Update:*

2057| Ryle | i7-4790K @ 4,5GHz | 8GB DDR3-2400 CL 11-13-13-31-2T | Asus GTX 780 Ti ROG Matrix @ 1468/1950 | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## minicoopers (11. November 2014)

Glückwunsch zum ersten Platz 


****UPDATE ****


----------



## BertB (11. November 2014)

2526 | BertB | iFX 8320 @ 4,8GHz | 16GB ddr3 1600-10-10-10-27 1T | 2x r9 290 @ 1040/1350 | http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...hes-6417-picture784682-heaven-100-punkte.html
bin ehrlich gesagt erstaunt von der hohen punktzahl,
habe cpu oc erhöht,
treiber hab ich nix verstellt

bekomme den link mal wieder nicht hin


----------



## minicoopers (11. November 2014)

So schwer ist das doch eigentlich gar nicht 


****UPDATE ****


----------



## BertB (11. November 2014)

bei den bildern vom forum gehts irgendwie nicht,

bei link zur 3dmark seite klappts


----------



## minicoopers (11. November 2014)

Da ist doch nichs anderes. Entweder mit [ url= LINK] NAME [ /url]
Oder einfach Link schreiben, makieren und dann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 klicken und den Link einfügen


----------



## Ryle (12. November 2014)

minicoopers schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zum ersten Platz



Danke 
War sowieso ein Highlight beim Benchen. Da schaffe ich mehr Takt bekomme aber schlechtere Ergebnisse...
Bis ich Knallkopf mal gemerkt hab, das ich G-Sync noch an hatte und somit die max fps auf 144 begrenzt waren...


----------



## hellr3aser (29. November 2014)

1080p: 1641| hellr3aser | i7 920 @ 4,2 Ghz | 12GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-27-1T | Gigabyte Gtx 970, 1600/2000 Mhz


----------



## minicoopers (29. November 2014)

Das nächste Mla bitte mit Link posten

****UPADTE****


----------



## hellr3aser (29. November 2014)

1080p: 1663| hellr3aser | i7 920 @ 4,4 Ghz | 12GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-27-1T | Gigabyte Gtx 970, 1621/2028 Mhz http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=788708&d=1417266556


----------



## minicoopers (30. November 2014)

****UPADTE****


----------



## freezy94 (3. Dezember 2014)

*1080p:*

1864 | freezy94 | i5-3570K @ 4900 MHz | 8 GB DDR3 @ 2000 Mhz CL 10-10-10-24-2T | GTX 970 @ 1461/1813/ (Boost) 1753 MHz | Link


----------



## PhilSe (4. Dezember 2014)

1080p:

1545 | PhilSe | i5-4690K @ 4,4 GHz | 8 GB DDR3-2400 CL 10-12-12-31-2T | Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X OC @ 1140/1500 MHz




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## minicoopers (5. Dezember 2014)

****UPADTE****


----------



## ebastler (12. Dezember 2014)

1631 | ebastler| i5-4670K@ 4206MHz | 16GB DDR3-1640 CL 9-9-9-24-2T | AMD R9 290X @ 1190/1700MHz | Link

Unter 1,2V... Da geht noch was


----------



## DrDave (12. Dezember 2014)

1972 | DrDave| i7-3770K@ 4900MHz | 16GB DDR3-2400 CL 10-12-11-28-1T | GTX 980 @ 1550/1928MHz | Link


----------



## minicoopers (12. Dezember 2014)

****UPADTE****


----------



## w00tification (13. Dezember 2014)

Seht, wie sehr ein Core 2 Quad bei 3.8 Ghz tatsächlich bremst  Bin gespannt, wie sich das ändert, wenn bei mir endlich ein i7 läuft. Auch wenn es wohl nur die min. FPS betreffen wird. Am Anfang fast jeder Szene hatte ich ein kurzes Standbild. Das hat mir die min. FPS versaut  nach mehreren Durchgängen wurde es besser. Beim allerersten Durchgang hatte ich glaube ich 8 min. FPS.

*720p:* 2568 | w00tification | Core 2 Quad Q9550 @ 3.817MHz | 6 GiB DDR2-1078 CL5-5-515-2T | nVidia GeForce GTX 970 @ 1274/2024MHz | Link

*1080p:* 1527 | w00tification | Core 2 Quad Q9550 @ 3.817MHz | 6 GiB DDR2-1078 CL5-5-515-2T | nVidia GeForce GTX 970 @ 1274/2024MHz | Link


----------



## minicoopers (13. Dezember 2014)

****UPADTE****​


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (16. Dezember 2014)

Mini Update


1677 | Evgasüchtiger | i7-4770K @ 4,3 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-28-1T | R9-290 VaporX @ 1275/1725 |


----------



## minicoopers (17. Dezember 2014)

****UPADTE****


----------



## Pulverkuss (21. Dezember 2014)

1080p Singel Gpu Bench

2045 | Pulverkuss | i7-3820 @ 4625MHz | 16GB DDR3-2000 CL 9-11-10-29-2T | Evga GTX 780 TI @ 1531/2000MHz http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...-ranking-unigine-heaven-4-0-a-haven_bench.png


----------



## minicoopers (21. Dezember 2014)

****UPADTE****


----------



## Pulverkuss (21. Dezember 2014)

Mein Eintrag ist etwas verrutscht. ******** das mit dem Link ging auch nicht.


----------



## minicoopers (21. Dezember 2014)

Danke für den Hinweis. Habe es ausgebessert


----------



## delabody (26. Dezember 2014)

1080p

mein erster Eintrag hier 

checke das irgendwie nicht mit dem Link

1846| Delabody| i7 4770K@ 4,3GHz| 16GB DDR3@ 2200 MHz, 11 12 11 36 2T | EVGA TITAN BLACK Hydro Copper Signature @ 1296 MHz/3700 MHz | http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...heaven-4-0-a-haevenbenchmark_pcgh-ranking.jpg


----------



## delabody (26. Dezember 2014)

UhhhUhhh,

da hab ich wohl mit denselben Settings noch mehr Punkte erreicht @1080p 

1859| Delabody| i7 4770K@ 4,3GHz| 16GB DDR3@ 2200 MHz, 11 12 11 36 2T | EVGA TITAN BLACK Hydro Copper Signature @ 1296 MHz/3700 MHz |http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=793709&d=1419626583


----------



## minicoopers (27. Dezember 2014)

****UPADTE****


----------



## PCGHGS (28. Dezember 2014)

*720p:*

2816 | PCGHGS | i7 4930K @ 4,0 GHz | 16GB DDR3 @ 2133 MHz CL 10-10-10-24 2T | GTX 970 @ 1490/3522 | Link


----------



## minicoopers (28. Dezember 2014)

****UPADTE****


----------



## minicoopers (30. Dezember 2014)

****UPDATE****


----------



## delabody (30. Dezember 2014)

Update 1080p

1881| Delabody| i7 4770K@ 4,5GHz| 16GB DDR3@ 2200 MHz, 11 12 11 36 1T | EVGA TITAN BLACK Hydro Copper Signature @ 1296 MHz/3899 MHz |Link


----------



## Kopfdreher (30. Dezember 2014)

- Update - 

1903 | Kopfdreher | I5 4670k @ 4,5Ghz | 8Gb DDR3-2400 10-11-11-26-1T | GTX 780 @ 1481/1952 | Link


----------



## delabody (30. Dezember 2014)

Kopfdreher schrieb:


> - Update -
> 
> 1903 | Kopfdreher | I5 4670k @ 4,5Ghz | 8Gb DDR3-2400 10-11-11-26-1T | GTX 780 @ 1481/1952 | Link



hiho,

verrätst Du mir wie du die 1481 MHz Takt hinbekommen hast?


----------



## Kopfdreher (30. Dezember 2014)

delabody schrieb:


> hiho,
> 
> verrätst Du mir wie du die 1481 MHz Takt hinbekommen hast?



Skynet Bios drauf und ordentlich an der Spannungsschraube gedreht so auf 1,4V.


----------



## delabody (30. Dezember 2014)

Kopfdreher schrieb:


> Skynet Bios drauf und ordentlich an der Spannungsschraube gedreht so auf 1,4V.



musstest du die 1,4V per software hack machen oder konntest die im Bios einstellen? wie sind die Temps da bei dir?


----------



## Kopfdreher (30. Dezember 2014)

delabody schrieb:


> musstest du die 1,4V per software hack machen oder konntest die im Bios einstellen? wie sind die Temps da bei dir?



Habe die Spannung per Classified Controller eingestellt. Falls du noch weitere Fragen hast schreib mir mal eine PN


----------



## minicoopers (31. Dezember 2014)

****UPDATE****


----------



## Schrotti (7. Januar 2015)

Update 1080p 

3542 | Schrotti | i7-4930K @ 4000MHz | 16GB DDR3-1866 CL 9-9-9-24-2T | 2x GTX980 @ 1506/2000MHz | Link


----------



## minicoopers (7. Januar 2015)

****UPDATE****


----------



## Shizophrenic (11. Januar 2015)

Update:

1080p:1036 | Shizophrenic | i7-3770K @4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1800 MHz CL 10-10-10-24 1T | GTX 670 @ 1280/4001MHz | Bild




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## minicoopers (11. Januar 2015)

****UPDATE****


----------



## GTX780SLI (11. Januar 2015)

1080p | 2875 | GTX780SLI | i7 4770k @3,5ghz | 16 GB DDR3-1600-CL-11-11-11-28-1T | GTX 780 SLI @ 980/1550Mhz | Link


----------



## DrDave (11. Januar 2015)

GTX780SLI schrieb:


> 1080p | 2875 | GTX780SLI | i7 4770k @3,5ghz | 16 GB DDR3-1600-CL-11-11-11-28-1T | GTX 780 SLI @ 980/1550Mhz | Link



Dein Heaven 4 Ergebnisscreen passt irgendwie nicht zu deinem System. Anderes OS, andere Treiberversion, mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass das Bild bei Directupload ist.
Ich will zwar niemanden etwas unterstellen, aber merkwürdig ist es dann doch


----------



## GTX780SLI (11. Januar 2015)

DrDave schrieb:


> Dein Heaven 4 Ergebnisscreen passt irgendwie nicht zu deinem System. Anderes OS, andere Treiberversion, mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass das Bild bei Directupload ist.
> Ich will zwar niemanden etwas unterstellen, aber merkwürdig ist es dann doch



Der Screen ist etwas älter, da hatte ich noch win 7 drauf^^ 
Teste grad Win 8.1


----------



## minicoopers (13. Januar 2015)

****UPDATE****


----------



## Crank558 (18. Januar 2015)

720p: 3088 | crank558 | FX-8350 @ 4800MHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24-1T | Gigabyte GTX980 Gaming G1 @ 1490/2001MHz | Link

1080p: 1928 | crank558 | FX-8350 @ 4800MHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24-1T | Gigabyte GTX980 Gaming G1 @ 1490/2001MHz | Link

*Update*


----------



## minicoopers (18. Januar 2015)

****UPDATE****


----------



## iReckyy (18. Januar 2015)

1080p: 

947 | iReckyy | i7-4770K @ 4200MHz | 8GB DDR3-2400 CL 10-12-12-26-1T | Palit GeForce GTX 770 Jetstream 4GB @ 1046/1753MHz


----------



## minicoopers (18. Januar 2015)

Das nächste mal bitte an den Link denken 

****UPDATE****


----------



## Abductee (19. Januar 2015)

Single GPU Rangliste (720p):

187 | Abductee | i5-4250U @ 2300MHz | 8GB DDR3L-1866 CL 10-10-10-32-1T | Intel HD5000 @ ~1000MHz | Link


----------



## minicoopers (19. Januar 2015)

****UPDATE****


----------



## timmy2000 (31. Januar 2015)

1371| timmy2000 | i5 3570k@4.2Ghz | 8GB DDR3-1866Mhz CL 9-10-9-27 -2T | GTX 970 @ 1114MHz/1253MHz/1753MHz




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## minicoopers (1. Februar 2015)

Das nächste mal bitte gleich mit einem Link 

****UPDATE****


----------



## KennyPowers (5. Februar 2015)

KennyPowers | i7-2700K @ 5000MHz | 12GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24-2T | GTX 780 Ti @ 1523/2049MHz | Link


----------



## minicoopers (6. Februar 2015)

Dein Link funktioniert nicht. Scheinbar hast du den Screenshot in einem deiner Alben hochgeladen, auf die nicht jeder zugriff hat. Bitte direkt hier im Thread den Sceenshot hochladen.


----------



## KennyPowers (6. Februar 2015)

Single GPU (1080p)


2063 | KennyPowers | i7-2700K @ 5000MHz | 12GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24-2T | GTX 780 Ti @ 1523/2049MHz | Link


----------



## minicoopers (6. Februar 2015)

Der erste der keine Punktzahl hingeschrieben hat 

****UPDATE****


----------



## KennyPowers (6. Februar 2015)

du mußt mein Ergebnis unter Single GPU Rangliste (1080p) eintragen .


----------



## minicoopers (6. Februar 2015)

Habs geändert. Glückwunsch zum ersten Platz


----------



## SilverSurfer72 (7. Februar 2015)

Multi GPU 1080P

3513 | Silversurfer72 | i7-4770K @ 4400MHz | 16GB DDR3-2400 CL 10-12-12-31-2T | GTX 980  @ 1492/1928MHz  Link





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SHOKK (7. Februar 2015)

Multi GPU 1080P

3307 | SHOKK | i7-4790K @4.00GHz | 16 GB DDR3-1600 CL 11-11-11-28-1T | GTX 980@1423/1818MHz Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## minicoopers (8. Februar 2015)

****UPDATE****


----------



## SHOKK (8. Februar 2015)

Ist natürlich geil, dass ich den 2. Platz habe, aber leider falsch  Leichte Verbesserung muss vorgenommen werden


----------



## Deathy93 (8. Februar 2015)

minicoopers schrieb:


> ****UPDATE****



Leicht verwirrt in letzter Zeit, kann das sein?


----------



## minicoopers (8. Februar 2015)

SHOKK schrieb:


> Ist natürlich geil, dass ich den 2. Platz habe, aber leider falsch  Leichte Verbesserung muss vorgenommen werden





Deathy93 schrieb:


> Leicht verwirrt in letzter Zeit, kann das sein?



 war wohl doch noch nciht so richtig wach  Hatte mich schon selbst gewundert das schon wieder zwei neue "Rekorde" aufgestellt wrden 

Habe es angepasst


----------



## Crank558 (10. Februar 2015)

Was hast du getan ?


----------



## minicoopers (10. Februar 2015)

Crank558 schrieb:


> Was hast du getan ?



Stimmt nun wieder... keine Ahnung was das war. Hat sich wohl beim letzen Speichern verklemmt


----------



## Matriach (10. Februar 2015)

Single GPU  (1080p)
1016 | Matriach | i5-4570  @ 3,2GHz | 16GB DDR3-1396 CL 9-9-9-24-2T  | GTX 770@1536/1753MHz | Link



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Single GPU  (720p)
1750 | Matriach | i5-4570  @ 3,2GHz | 16GB DDR3-1396 CL 9-9-9-24-2T  | GTX 770@1536/1753MHz | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## freezy94 (11. Februar 2015)

Platz 12? 
Da muss ich aber mal wieder ran, diesmal mit i7 und Speicher-OC.


----------



## minicoopers (11. Februar 2015)

****UPDATE****


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (14. Februar 2015)

Single GPU @1080p
1905|Bot_mit_Ping|i7-3770@3,4Ghz|8GB DDR3-1600 CL 11-11-11-28-2T@|GTX980@1469/1890 Link


----------



## minicoopers (14. Februar 2015)

Wenn du mit ins Ranking willst, poste dein Ergebniss wir im Startpost beschrieben


----------



## minicoopers (14. Februar 2015)

****UPDATE****


----------



## hellr3aser (15. Februar 2015)

Multi GPU @1080p

4119|hellr3aser|i7 5820@4,7Ghz|16GB DDR4-3055 CL 17-17-17-37-2T@|GTX970 Tri Sli@1524/1878

Link http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...1546-ranking-unigine-heaven-4-0-a-heaven2.jpg


----------



## hellr3aser (15. Februar 2015)

sorry doppelpost


----------



## minicoopers (15. Februar 2015)

****UPDATE****


----------



## freezy94 (15. Februar 2015)

Single GPU 1080p (UPDATE) 
Nicht ganz das was ich erhofft habe. 

1921 | freezy94 | i5-3570K @ 5300 MHz | 8GB DDR3-2400 @ CL11-12-11-28-2T | GTX 970 @ 1461/1753 (Boost)/1875 MHz | LINK


----------



## minicoopers (15. Februar 2015)

****UPDATE****


----------



## Pulverkuss (19. Februar 2015)

3019 | Pulverkuss | i7-3820 @ 4625MHz | 16GB DDR3-2000 CL 9-11-10-29-2T | EVGA GTX 970 SSC SLI @ 1550/4000MHz

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/newreply.php?do=postreply&t=260820


----------



## minicoopers (19. Februar 2015)

****UPDATE****


----------



## Crank558 (20. Februar 2015)

720p: 3333 | crank558 | i7-4790K @ 4400MHz | 16GB DDR3-2400 CL 10-12-12-31-2T | Gigabyte GTX980 Gaming G1 @ 1475/2038MHz | Link 


*Update*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## minicoopers (20. Februar 2015)

****UPDATE****


----------



## Horst_Koehler (20. Februar 2015)

Single GPU 1080p


1577 | Horst_Koehler | Xeon E3 1231v3 | 12GB DDR3-1600 @ CL11-11-11-29-2T | GTX 970 @ 1270/1409 (Boost)/2012 MHz | Link


----------



## Crank558 (21. Februar 2015)

Multi GPU:


1080p: 3711 | crank558 | i7-4790K @ 4400MHz | 16GB DDR3-2400 CL 10-12-12-31-1T | 2x GTX980 Palit Jetstream @ 1465/2043MHz | Link

*Update*


----------



## LeGrew (21. Februar 2015)

Single GPU 1080p *Update*

986 | LeGrew | i5 4590 | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL  9-9-9-24-2T | Sapphire R9 280X Dual-X @ 1150/1500 | Link


----------



## Crank558 (21. Februar 2015)

Single GPU:


1080p: 1983 | crank558 | i7-4790K @ 4400MHz | 16GB DDR3-2400 CL 10-12-12-31-1T |  GTX980 Palit Jetstream @ 1480/2048MHz | Link


----------



## minicoopers (21. Februar 2015)

****UPDATE****


----------



## LeGrew (22. Februar 2015)

Bin jetzt zweimal vorhanden in der Single GPU 1080p Tabelle. Könnte der Eintrag mit 950 Punkten von mir gelöscht werden bitte?


----------



## minicoopers (22. Februar 2015)

Habe das Ergebnis extra drin gelassen, da es eine andere Grafikkarte war. Ist zum Vergleich ganz parktisch, finde ich


----------



## LeGrew (22. Februar 2015)

Hatte damals angegeben das es eine HD 7970 währ, war aber damals schon die R9 280X. Dachte das währe egal wegen des selben Aufbaus.


----------



## minicoopers (22. Februar 2015)

Wenn es damlas schon die 280x war, nehme ich das Ergebnis raus


----------



## nafetss (23. Februar 2015)

hier mal meine daten...


----------



## freezy94 (23. Februar 2015)

nafetss schrieb:


> hier mal meine daten...



Lies dir bitte noch mal den Startpost durch und nicht einfach nur das Bild posten...
(Ich übernehme das gerade mal um den TE zu entlasten...)

BTW: Finde es irgendwie merkwürdig das Leute mit deutlich weniger OC teils deutlich mehr Punkte bekommen...
Die 780Ti wurde ja nicht mal übertaktet?!
Nicht das ich jemandem etwas unterstellen möchte. Kann ja auch sein das mein System irgendwo stark bremst aber würde mich ehrlich gesagt wundern...


----------



## pyro91 (23. Februar 2015)

freezy94 schrieb:


> Lies dir bitte noch mal den Startpost durch und nicht einfach nur das Bild posten...
> (Ich übernehme das gerade mal um den TE zu entlasten...)
> 
> BTW: Finde es irgendwie merkwürdig das Leute mit deutlich weniger OC teils deutlich mehr Punkte bekommen...
> ...



Wahrscheinlich liest GPU-Z die Taktraten falsch aus, kommt bei mir auch öfters vor


----------



## freezy94 (23. Februar 2015)

pyro91 schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich liest GPU-Z die Taktraten falsch aus, kommt bei mir auch öfters vor


Ist mir noch nie passiert... Ist dann ja schlecht zu beweisen...


----------



## pyro91 (23. Februar 2015)

Naja, die Bilder können ja auch leicht gefälscht werden, aber es geht hier ja nicht um viel Fame 

Alternative wär ein Screenshot aus GPU Tweak oder Msi Afterburner hilfreich

So in der Art:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...c-im-pcghx-check-2626-picture37317-img-oc.jpg


----------



## Softy (24. Februar 2015)

freezy94 schrieb:


> BTW: Finde es irgendwie merkwürdig das Leute mit deutlich weniger OC teils deutlich mehr Punkte bekommen...
> Die 780Ti wurde ja nicht mal übertaktet?!
> Nicht das ich jemandem etwas unterstellen möchte. Kann ja auch sein das mein System irgendwo stark bremst aber würde mich ehrlich gesagt wundern...



Das Ergebnis von nafetss ist sowieso ungültig, weil nicht in FullHD Auflösung gebencht wurde, sondern mit 1920x1059. Daher wohl auch der hohe Score, die Grafikkarte musste immerhin etwa 40.000 Pixel weniger berechnen.


----------



## freezy94 (24. Februar 2015)

Softy schrieb:


> Das Ergebnis von nafetss ist sowieso ungültig, weil nicht in FullHD Auflösung gebencht wurde, sondern mit 1920x1059. Daher wohl auch der hohe Score, die Grafikkarte musste immerhin etwa 40.000 Pixel weniger berechnen.


Hab ich gar nicht gesehen.


----------



## Softy (24. Februar 2015)

Ich habe in meinen Rankings schon Hunderte von Screenshots kontrolliert, mittlerweile springt mir sowas förmlich ins Auge


----------



## ebastler (24. Februar 2015)

Tja, ich würde sagen, ich hole mir jetzt mal den Rang der schnellsten Hawaii im Single-GPU-Bench 

1697 | ebastler | i5 4670K | 16GB DDR3-2462 CL 10-12-12-31-1T | Sapphire R9 290X Ref @ 1250/1700 | Link

Das waren knappe 1,24V unter Last, und maximal 69° am Chip.
25mV mehr wären noch drin mit Trixx 
Morpheus rules!


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (24. Februar 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> Tja, ich würde sagen, ich hole mir jetzt mal den Rang der schnellsten Hawaii im Single-GPU-Bench
> 
> 1697 | ebastler | i5 4670K | 16GB DDR3-2462 CL 10-12-12-31-1T | Sapphire R9 290X Ref @ 1250/1700 | Link
> 
> ...


I krieg di [emoji16]


----------



## ebastler (24. Februar 2015)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> I krieg di [emoji16]





Dann gebe ich noch mehr Spannung, bis 1,3V sollte ich meine Wandler durch einen Heaven-Run noch <100° gehalten kriegen^^


----------



## minicoopers (24. Februar 2015)

****UPDATE****


----------



## ebastler (24. Februar 2015)

minicoopers schrieb:


> ****UPDATE****



Danke 

Hab allerdings den Takt der CPU vergessen. Falls dir langweilig ist:

1697 | ebastler | i5 4670K @ 4,3GHz | 16GB DDR3-2462 CL 10-12-12-31-1T | Sapphire R9 290X Ref @ 1250/1700 | Link


----------



## minicoopers (24. Februar 2015)

Habe es angepasst


----------



## ebastler (24. Februar 2015)

minicoopers schrieb:


> Habe es angepasst



Danke


----------



## S754 (26. Februar 2015)

1385 | S754 | Intel Core i5-4690k @ 4,4GHz | G.Skill TridentX DDR3 16GB @ 2400MHz, CL10-12-12-31 2T | XFX Radeon R9 290X Core Edition @ 1000MHz/1250MHz | Link

1080p


----------



## minicoopers (27. Februar 2015)

****UPDATE****


----------



## ebastler (27. Februar 2015)

S754 schrieb:


> 1385 | S754 | Intel Core i5-4690k @ 4,4GHz | G.Skill TridentX DDR3 16GB @ 2400MHz, CL10-12-12-31 2T | XFX Radeon R9 290X Core Edition @ 1000MHz/1250MHz | Link
> 
> 1080p



Bist du sicher, dass da nichts gedrosselt hat?
Dein Sys ist ja bis auf den GPU Takt fast identisch mit meinem, aber für eine 290X @ Stock sind das etwas wenig Punkte...
EDIT: Scheint tatsächlich normal zu sein, das haben mehrere... wtf.
Bringen meine 250MHz OC echt so viel?
Ich dachte eigentlich, ich hatte fast 1500 ohne OC... Mal wieder testen, ewig nicht mehr @stock gehabt^^


----------



## S754 (27. Februar 2015)

Bei mir drosselt überhaupt nix. Alles hält zu 100% den Takt stabil. 

Meine 290X kann ich nicht übertakten, da hab ich keinen Spielraum  von den Temps her.


----------



## ebastler (27. Februar 2015)

S754 schrieb:


> Bei mir drosselt überhaupt nix. Alles hält zu 100% den Takt stabil.
> 
> Meine 290X kann ich nicht übertakten, da hab ich keinen Spielraum  von den Temps her.



Langsam werdet ihr alle glauben, ich mache Werbung für die Jungs (apropos... Die könnten mir echt mal was zahlen ), aber hol dir nen Morpheus, wenn du Platz hast


----------



## Matriach (3. März 2015)

Single GPU (1080p)
1511 | Matriach | i5-4570 @ 3,2GHz | 16GB DDR3-1396 CL 9-9-9-24-2T  | Gigabyte GTX970 Gaming G1 @1664/1878MHz | Link


Single GPU (720p)
2694 | Matriach | i5-4570 @ 3,2GHz | 16GB DDR3-1396 CL 9-9-9-24-2T | Gigabyte GTX970 Gaming G1 @1664/1878MHz  | Link





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Update*
(Allerdings mit anderer Grafikkarte)


----------



## Crank558 (4. März 2015)

Matriach schrieb:


> Single GPU (1080p)
> 1511 | Matriach | i5-4570 @ 3,2GHz | 16GB DDR3-1396 CL 9-9-9-24-2T  | Gigabyte GTX970 Gaming G1 @1664/1878MHz | Link
> 
> 
> ...




Gigabyte GTX970 Gaming G1@1479/1878MHz


----------



## minicoopers (4. März 2015)

****UPDATE****


----------



## Matriach (4. März 2015)

Crank558 schrieb:


> Gigabyte GTX970 Gaming G1@1479/1878MHz



Danke, hatte in der Eile den Shader hingeschrieben.


----------



## MiezeMatze (11. März 2015)

Hab noch keine Zeit für nen richtigen OC ...muss man ja nicht übertreiben, es sind ja keine Classified. Aber is schon ok

EVGA 980SC     2x SLI (Aktuell)
http://www11.pic-upload.de/11.03.15/iule23pr31va.jpg

Vorher (zum Vergleich evtl. ganz interessant)
Gigabyte G1 Gaming 970     2x SLI
http://s14.directupload.net/images/141101/3fzeoeiv.jpg

(970 SLI)    2547Punkte    zu   3219 Punkte (980 SLI) in Heaven 4.0


----------



## delabody (11. März 2015)

MultiGPU 1080p

3379 | delabody | i7-5930k @ 3700MHz | 16GB DDR4-2133 CL 15-15-15-35-2T | 2 x GTX 980 @ 1418/1902MHz |  Link




Mal der erste Durchlauf, mal sehen was da geht wenn man ein bisschen an der Schraube dreht


----------



## minicoopers (12. März 2015)

****UPDATE****


----------



## Fox2010 (12. März 2015)

Platz 35  1685 Punkte von Haga bei SingleGPU, zählt das Ergebnis obwohl es im WindowsMode gemacht wurde also nicht Fullscreen wie es in den Regeln steht, ist mir grad aufgefallen als ich die 780er mit meiner verglichen habe.


----------



## minicoopers (12. März 2015)

Danke für den Hinweis. Ist mir wohl durhcgerutscht.... habe es gelöscht


----------



## Fox2010 (12. März 2015)

Platz 61  1542 Tony130    bei SIngle GPU WindowMode
Platz 95    1087  ION   bei SIngle GPU WindowMode
 Platz 121  955   ION   bei SIngle GPU WindowMode

Hatte Grad langeweile und mal alle Screenshots wenn ich keine vergessen hab mal geprüft. Die müssen also nochmal ran.


----------



## minicoopers (12. März 2015)

Wurde bereinigt


----------



## starbuzzdude (14. März 2015)

Single GPU 1080p
2043 | starbuzzdude | i7 4790k @ 5 Ghz | 16 GB G. Skill TridentX @ 2400 CL 10-12-12-31 2T | Asus GTX 980 Strix @ 1521 / 2126 | Link

So knapp...


Single GPU 720p
3497 | starbuzzdude | i7 4790k @ 5 Ghz | 16 GB G. Skill TridentX @ 2400 CL 10-12-12-31 2T | Asus GTX 980 Strix @ 1521 / 2126 | Link


----------



## minicoopers (16. März 2015)

****UPDATE****


----------



## Milchbengel (21. März 2015)

Single GPU   1080p    


1547 / Milchbengel / i7 4790K @ 4,7Ghz / 16GB DDR3 -1866Mhz  CL 10-11-10-30-1T / Zotac AMP Omega Core GTX 970 @ 1479/2003 Mhz / *Link*


----------



## nafetss (21. März 2015)

Guten Morgen....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pyro91 (21. März 2015)

nafetss schrieb:


> Guten Morgen....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



1748 / nafetss / Intel I7 3770k @ 4,2GHZ / G.Skill 1866 16GB DDR3 -1866Mhz CL 9-10-9-28-2T /  EVGA GTX 780 Ti Classified K|ngp|n Edition @ ??? Link

Mehr konnt ich nicht auslesen, solltest den GPU/Speicher Takt aber noch dazuschreiben


----------



## minicoopers (21. März 2015)

Bitte beachtet den Startpost. 
Es gibt Regeln, was auf dem Screenshot zu sehen sein soll und wie das Ergebnis gepostet werden soll.


----------



## minicoopers (21. März 2015)

Milchbengel's Ergebnis hinzugefügt


----------



## MrLoL1 (21. März 2015)

1535|MrLoL1|i7 4790K @4.5 Ghz|16GB DDR3-1600 CL 11-11-11-28-1T|GTX 970 @1564/1824 MHz|http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...43-ranking-unigine-heaven-4-0-a-unbenannt.png


----------



## minicoopers (22. März 2015)

****UPDATE****


----------



## ebastler (22. März 2015)

Kommt schon, 290X Besitzer da draußen! Kann doch nicht sein, dass eine Luftgekühlte 290X die schnellste Hawaii im Bench ist^^


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (22. März 2015)

Stimmt...darum müssen die mal rann👍😁

Leider hab ich nur eine Non x 😭 versuche demnächst mal deinen score zu knacken


----------



## TheRealRayden (27. März 2015)

2516 | TheRealRayden | 5820k @ 4,7 GHz | 32 GB DDR4-2666 MHz CL 12-12-12-30 1T | TITAN X @ 1202 / 1953 Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## minicoopers (27. März 2015)

Glückwunsch zum ersten Platz 

****UPDATE****


----------



## MADman_One (28. März 2015)

Ich habe zwar meine Wasserkühler für die neuen Titan X Karten noch nicht, aber ich habe trotzdem schon mal ein bißchen mit dem Referenzkühler gebencht (+200 GP, +0 Mem...den übertakte ich nicht bevor ich nicht meine Backplates habe). Hier sind die ersten Werte:

4603 | MADman_One | i7-5960x @ 4,6 GHz | 32GB DDR4-2400MHz CL 15-15-15-36 2T | 2x GTX Titan X @ 1276/1753 | Link

Sobald die Kühler da sind, dann werde ich testen was meine Exemplare wirklich können. Bin schon sehr gespannt


----------



## minicoopers (28. März 2015)

****UPDATE****


----------



## Pulverkuss (28. März 2015)

3040 | Pulverkuss | i7-3820 @ 4750MHz | 16GB DDR3-2333 CL 10-12-12-29-1T | EVGA GTX 970 SSC SLI @ 1558@1,225Volt/3996MHz


----------



## minicoopers (28. März 2015)

****UPDATE****


----------



## MrLoL1 (31. März 2015)

***UPDATE***
|1600|MrLoL1|i7 4790K @4,5Ghz|16GB DDR3-1600 CL11-11-11-28-1T|GTX 970 @1579/2000MHz|http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...93485t-ranking-unigine-heaven-4-0-a-bench.png


----------



## minicoopers (31. März 2015)

****UPDATE****


----------



## CSharper (5. April 2015)

2588| Nijo44| i7-4790k @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-13-13-30 2T | GTX Titan X @ 1480/1771 |Link


----------



## minicoopers (5. April 2015)

****UPDATE****


----------



## TheRealRayden (7. April 2015)

***UPDATE***
2656 | TheRealRayden | 5820K @ 4,7 GHz | 32 GB DDR4-2666 MHz CL 12-12-12-30 1T | TITAN X @ 1302 / 1953 Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CSharper (7. April 2015)

2665| Nijo44| i7-4790k @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-13-13-30 2T | GTX Titan X @ 1538/1778|Link


----------



## minicoopers (8. April 2015)

****UPDATE****


----------



## d0xs (11. April 2015)

1610 | d0xs |i7-3770K @ 4,7GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 | 290X@ 1235/1500 MHz |  Link

update:

1614 | d0xs |i7-3770K @ 4,4GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 | 290X@ 1250/1500 MHz | Link


----------



## ebastler (11. April 2015)

d0xs schrieb:


> 1610 | d0xs |i7-3770K @ 4,7GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 | 290X@ 1235/1500 MHz |  Link
> 
> update:
> 
> 1614 | d0xs |i7-3770K @ 4,4GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 | 290X@ 1250/1500 MHz | Link



Nice, sehr knapp hinter mir. Geht der VRAM nicht weiter hoch, oder warum ist der so niedrig?
Prügel den mal hoch, dann kommst an meine Punkte ran 

Du hast den Eimer unter Wasser, oder? Unter 65°C komme ich bei +200mV nicht unter Luft...


----------



## d0xs (12. April 2015)

Ja sie ist unter Wasser  sieht man auch am aquasuite in der Taskleiste 

Hab mal gelesen das der Hynix Speicher maximal 1500 abhaben kann?!


----------



## minicoopers (13. April 2015)

d0xs schrieb:


> 1610 | d0xs |i7-3770K @ 4,7GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 | 290X@ 1235/1500 MHz |  Link
> 
> update:
> 
> 1614 | d0xs |i7-3770K @ 4,4GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 | 290X@ 1250/1500 MHz | Link



Bitte den Startpost beachten.
Der Benchmark muss im Fullscreen gebencht werden


----------



## hellr3aser (25. April 2015)

1080p: 2783| hellr3aser | i7 5820K @ 4,75 Ghz | 12GB DDR3-3000 CL 17-17-17-36-2T | GTX Titan X, 1540/4005 Mhz      Link


----------



## minicoopers (26. April 2015)

Glückwunsch zum ersten Platz 

****UPDATE****


----------



## Niclasm1990 (27. April 2015)

Meine GALAX NVIDIA GeForce GTX 970 EXOC Black Edition
1600| Niclasm1990 | Intel Core i5 4590@ 3,7GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHz @ CL 9-9-9-24-128-1T | GALAX NVIDIA GeForce GTX 970 EXOC Black Edition@ 1500MHz/2000Mhz | Link


----------



## minicoopers (27. April 2015)

Bitte den Startpost beachten


----------



## MADman_One (9. Mai 2015)

MADman_One schrieb:


> 4603 | MADman_One | i7-5960x @ 4,6 GHz | 32GB DDR4-2400MHz CL 15-15-15-36 2T | 2x GTX Titan X @ 1276/1753 | Link




Hier ist ein Update, diesmal mit etwas mehr OC  :
5098 | MADman_One | i7-5960x @ 4,6 GHz | 32GB DDR4-2400MHz CL 15-15-15-36 2T | 2x GTX Titan X @ 1476/1975 | Link


----------



## minicoopers (9. Mai 2015)

Glückwunsch zum ersten Platz 

****UPDATE****


----------



## MADman_One (9. Mai 2015)

Danke, ich habe auch noch ein Ergebnis für die Single-GPU Liste. Meine Karte mit dem 82er ASIC hatte mich gebeten, auch alleine antreten zu dürfen. Hier das Ergebnis:

2800 | MADman_One | i7-5960x @ 4,6 GHz | 32GB DDR4-2400MHz CL 15-15-15-36 2T | GTX Titan X @ 1520/2000 | Link


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (9. Mai 2015)

Man ist meine 290 langsam😁


----------



## minicoopers (9. Mai 2015)

****UPDATE****


----------



## hellr3aser (12. Mai 2015)

UPDATE

2851| hellr3aser | i7 5820K @ 4,75 Ghz | 12GB DDR4@3000 CL 17-17-17-36-2T | GTX Titan X, 1550/2000 Mhz         Link


----------



## minicoopers (13. Mai 2015)

****UPDATE****


----------



## d0xs (16. Mai 2015)

soo jetzt aber alles richtig gemacht 

1943 | d0xs |i7-3770K @ 4,4GHz | 8 GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX980@ 1558/1900 MHz | Link


----------



## minicoopers (16. Mai 2015)

****UPDATE****


----------



## Niclasm1990 (18. Mai 2015)

Meine GALAX NVIDIA GeForce GTX 970 EXOC Black Edition
1616| Niclasm1990 | Intel Core i5 4590@ 3,7GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHz @ CL 9-9-9-24-128-1T | GALAX NVIDIA GeForce GTX 970 EXOC Black Edition@ 1530MHz/2000Mhz | Link
Neues Ergebnis


----------



## minicoopers (19. Mai 2015)

****UPDATE****


----------



## freezy94 (27. Mai 2015)

BTW: Warum ist bei so einigen Paint offen? Nicht das ich jemandem was unterstellen möchte...


----------



## Bioschnitzel (27. Mai 2015)

freezy94 schrieb:


> BTW: Warum ist bei so einigen Paint offen? Nicht das ich jemandem was unterstellen möchte...



Also wer mit Paint professionell faken kann der verdient es auch in dem Ranking ganz oben zu sein  

Paint wird zum Abspeichern des Screenshots genutzt  



So hier mein Versuch:


3029 | Bioschnitzel | i7-4790K @ 4200MHz | 2x 8GB DDR3-1866 CL 10-11-10-30-1T | 2x Asus Strix GTX970 @ 1473/1978MHz | Link


----------



## freezy94 (27. Mai 2015)

Leider kann man damit tatsächlich schnell faken, was ich aber niemanden damit unterstelle. Ich mache mein Paint immer erst auf nachdem ich das Bild aufgenommen habe. 😂


----------



## Bioschnitzel (27. Mai 2015)

Naja wer faken will kann das auch. Aber niemand würde sich das mit Paint antun  

Ohne Ehrlichkeit macht es ja gar kein Sinn, man belügt sich ja nur selbst


----------



## minicoopers (28. Mai 2015)

****UPDATE****


----------



## Guckler (28. Mai 2015)

Die erste GTX 750Ti (EVGA FTW) stock Bios
649| Guckler| i3-4330 @ 3,5GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 750Ti @ 1442/1625 |Link


----------



## Deathy93 (28. Mai 2015)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Also wer mit Paint professionell faken kann der verdient es auch in dem Ranking ganz oben zu sein



Ist doch nicht schwer :o


----------



## minicoopers (28. Mai 2015)

****UPDATE****


----------



## SSJ4Crimson (29. Mai 2015)

Übrigens muss man (bei Heaven Benchmark) nicht unbedingt mit Paint Faken. (...gibt auch andere Wege....)
Das Endergebnis wird in einer .xml Datei unter Eigenen Dateien gespeichert, die man nach Lust und Laune verändert kann.
So kann ich z.B machen, das  als meine GTS250 als GTX Titan X angezeigt wird.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (29. Mai 2015)

Man kann so viel schummeln, bringt einem aber nichts. Die Leute die ehrlich sind haben Spaß daran, die die faken müssen ja eher nicht


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (29. Mai 2015)

*720p

*1493 | Felgenfuzzi | i7-3770 @ Stock | 8GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24-1T | Radeon HD 7950 @ 1200/1250MHz Link


----------



## minicoopers (29. Mai 2015)

****UPDATE****


----------



## ifrflyer (31. Mai 2015)

1080p

1638 | ifrflyer | i7-4790K @ 4400MHz | 2x 8GB DDR3-2133 CL 9-11-11-31-2T | 2x Asus  GTX670 @ 915/980MHz |


----------



## pupsi11 (1. Juni 2015)

1080p




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1568 | pupsi11 | xeon 1231v3 @stock | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24-2T | Sapphire Vapor-X Radeon R9 290X Tri-X, 8GB , 1150/1500MHz | Link 





720p




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2571 | pupsi11 | xeon 1231v3 @stock | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24-2T | Sapphire Vapor-X Radeon R9 290X Tri-X, 8GB , 1150/1500MHz | Link


----------



## minicoopers (1. Juni 2015)

****UPDATE****


----------



## NichtUnwissender (2. Juni 2015)

Moin 
Ich hab nen I7-4790K, 16 Gb Ram Gskill @ 2133 CL9,Asrock Z97 Pro4,  Und ne Geforce 970 GTX G1 Gaming. 
Test war in 1080p wie beschrieben...
Mein Result: 1457 
Sollte das nicht Höher ausfallen. Oder bedeutet das, dass ich mit meiner G1 Pech hatte und einen "schwächeren Chip" ( Chipztüte)  bekommen hab  ?


----------



## minicoopers (2. Juni 2015)

****UPDATE****


----------



## ifrflyer (2. Juni 2015)

Update!

1673 | ifrflyer | i7-4790K @ 4400MHz | 2x 8GB DDR3-2133 CL 9-11-11-31-2T | 2x Asus  GTX670 @ 915/980MHz |


----------



## minicoopers (3. Juni 2015)

****UPDATE****


----------



## Terrorheizer (5. Juni 2015)

1080p

1642 | Terrorheizer | i7-4770k @4GHz | 2x8GB DDR3-2133 CL 11-11-11-30-2T | ASUS Strix GTX 970 @1486/2051 MHz | 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aegon (6. Juni 2015)

1080p
1685 | Aegon | Xeon E3-1231 @3.4GHz | 2x4GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24-1T | GTX 980 @ 1480/1753 MHz




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wieviel bringt es eigentlich, den Speicher zu übertakten? Nur durch den höheren Takt hab ich ca. 10% mehr Leistung, aber bisher hab ich mich nicht so recht getraut, den VRAM zu OC'en, da es heißt, dass da leicht was kaputtgehen kann.

Und weiß jemand zufällig, warum mir der Afterburner 25 MHz mehr anzeigt? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## minicoopers (6. Juni 2015)

Mehr Takt auf dem Ram der Karte bringt schon im Heaven auf jeden Fall etwas. 

****UPDATE****


----------



## Nobiob (7. Juni 2015)

1080P: 1645 | Nobiob | I5 3570k @ 4200Mhz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 11-11-11-28-2T | MSI GTX 980 Gaming 4G @ 1190 / 1228 / 3505 | Link
Link


----------



## minicoopers (9. Juni 2015)

****UPDATE****


----------



## MADman_One (12. Juni 2015)

Hier ist ein kleines Update, hauptsächlich da ich mehr RAM eingebaut habe und dieser zudem etwas schneller als der alte ist:

Multi-GPU:
5178 | MADman_One | i7-5960x @ 4,6 GHz | 64GB DDR4-2666MHz CL 14-14-14-36 2T | 2x GTX Titan X @ 1476/1975 | Link

Single-GPU:
2806 | MADman_One | i7-5960x @ 4,6 GHz | 64GB DDR4-2666MHz CL 14-14-14-36 2T | GTX Titan X @ 1522/2000 | Link


----------



## minicoopers (13. Juni 2015)

****UPDATE****


----------



## tobi1111 (24. Juni 2015)

Hier einmal mein Score 
*4421 Punkte | tobi1111 | i7 3770K @ 4500MHz | Corsair DDR3 16GB @ 1600MHz, 9-9-9-24  |zwei GTX980Ti  @ 1240MHz-/3506MHz*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## minicoopers (24. Juni 2015)

Wenn du mit ins Ranking möchstest, dann bitte den Startpost beachten


----------



## TheBenMain (27. Juni 2015)

Hier mal mein Score 

1457 | TheBenMain | i7 4790k @ 4,0 GHz | Samsung DDR3 16GB @ 1600MHz 8-9-10-11 | Gigabyte GTX 970 Mini @ 1416/1878 MHz | Link

(Hoffe das passt so ^^)


----------



## delabody (27. Juni 2015)

1080p Multi GPU (2x SLI):

3666 | Delabody | i7 5930k @ 4,2GHz | G.Skill DDR4 @ 2666MHz, 13 17 17 39 2T  | 2x Gigabyte G1 Gaming GTX980 ti @ ~1420MHz-/2816-/3505MHz | Link

Die Karten sind noch Luftgekühlt und auf Werkseinstellungen, wie hoch der Takt jetzt beim Bench kam weiss ich nicht. Beim Zocken liegt er ungefähr im angegebenen Bereich. Mal sehen was mit den Karten geht wenn die Wasserkühler da sind.


----------



## delabody (27. Juni 2015)

Ich brauche einen Rat. 

Alle Treiber etc. sind aktuell und System ist ganz neu aufgesetzt. Alle Frameworks, Direct X etc. ist alles aktuell. Jedoch habe ich beim haevenbenchmark ziemlich starke "hänger" drinne, fast wie das "Rubberbanding" bei diablo3 (was eventuell bekannt ist)

woran liegt das?

Hat es mit dem Ram oder der CPU zu tun?

CPU läuft auf humanen 4,2 GHz per offset und stable (bisher zumindest)
Speicher ist per Hand auf die genannten Timings eingestellt.


----------



## pupsi11 (30. Juni 2015)

das hier ist für fragen der falsche thread.


----------



## delabody (30. Juni 2015)

pupsi11 schrieb:


> das hier ist für fragen der falsche thread.



Dann erklär das den anderen vor mir die auch Fragen gestellt haben ebenfalls du Miesepeter... spar dir doch sowas einfach demnächst, oder bist du hier die Fragen-Polizei? WTF


----------



## Abductee (30. Juni 2015)

1080p Single GPU

2332 | Abductee | E3-1230V2 @ 3500MHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24-2T | GTX 980 Ti @ 1316/1800MHz | Link

Treiber: 353.30 (anders kann ich mir die Mehrpunkte im Vergleich zu einer Titan X nicht erklären)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (1. Juli 2015)

Abductee schrieb:


> Treiber: 353.30 (anders kann ich mir die Mehrpunkte im Vergleich zu einer Titan X nicht erklären)



Wo hast Du denn mehr Punkte als eine Titan X?


----------



## Abductee (1. Juli 2015)

Mein Fehler, Zahlendreher.


----------



## harder777 (3. Juli 2015)

1495p |  |harder777| i5-4670K @ 4,3 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2400MHz CL 11-13-13-31- 2T |Palit GTX 970 @ 1429/1803 Link


----------



## minicoopers (5. Juli 2015)

****UPDATE****


----------



## delabody (18. Juli 2015)

1080p multiGPU

4301| Delabody | i7 5930k@4,2GHz |G.Skill DDR4 @ 2666, 17 17 17 39 2T | 2x Gigabyte G1 Gaming GTX980 ti @ ~1420MHz-/2816-/3505MHz | Link







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## minicoopers (20. Juli 2015)

****UPDATE****


----------



## LeGrew (26. Juli 2015)

*Update* 1080p Single GPU

1007 | LeGrew | i5 4590 @ Stock | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24-2T | R9 280X @ 1180/1500 | Link


----------



## minicoopers (27. Juli 2015)

****UPDATE****


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (27. Juli 2015)

UPDATE

Single GPU @1080p
1933|Bot_mit_Ping|i7-3770@3,4Ghz|8GB DDR3-1600 CL 11-11-11-28-1T@|GTX980@1501/1883 | Link


----------



## minicoopers (29. Juli 2015)

****UPDATE****


----------



## minicoopers (2. August 2015)

****UPDATE****


----------



## bonbon2k (2. August 2015)

Ich mach dann auch mal mit 

1080p Single GPU

2340 | bonbon2k| i7 3930K @ 4200MHz | 16GB DDR3-2133 CL 9-11-10-27-2T | GTX 980 Ti @ 1361/1753MHz | Link

720p Single GPU

3811 | bonbon2k| i7 3930K @ 4200MHz | 16GB DDR3-2133 CL 9-11-10-27-2T | GTX 980 Ti @ 1361/1753MHz | Link


----------



## minicoopers (3. August 2015)

****UPDATE****


----------



## beathoven (4. August 2015)

2684 | beathoven | i7-3930K @ 4,4 GHz | 32GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | GTX 980Ti @ 1540/4000MHz  | Link


----------



## minicoopers (5. August 2015)

****UPDATE****


----------



## Saguya (5. August 2015)

****UPDATE*****


720p*


2140 | Saguya | FX-6350 @ 4,5GHZ | 8GB DDR3 @ 1866MHz, 9-9-9-24 2T | AMD 380 Nitro @ 1100/1650 | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*1080p*


1164 | Saguya | FX-6350 @ 4,5GHZ | 8GB DDR3 @ 1866MHz, 9-9-9-24 2T | AMD 380 Nitro @ 1100/1650 | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (5. August 2015)

*720P Single GPU*

4074 | Bioschnitzel | i7-4790K @ 4400MHz | 2x 8GB DDR3-1866 CL 10-11-10-30-1T | Palit GTX 980 TI Super Jetstream  @ 1326/1853MHz | Link

*1080P Single GPU*

2481 | Bioschnitzel | i7-4790K @ 4400MHz | 2x 8GB DDR3-1866 CL 10-11-10-30-1T | Palit GTX 980 TI Super Jetstream  @ 1326/1853MHz | Link


----------



## minicoopers (6. August 2015)

****UPDATE****


----------



## MrHide (7. August 2015)

2621 | MrHide | Intel Core i7 5930K @ 4,5Ghz | 16GB DDR4 1500 @ , 16 16 16 16 36 2T | GTX 980 Ti @ 1530/2003 | Link


----------



## huggibaerchen123 (8. August 2015)

2672 | huggibaerchen123 | Intel Core i7 4790K @ 4,6Ghz | DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9-9-9-27 | GTX 980 Ti @ 1500/4001 |[URL="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachments/842752d1439008819-ranking-unigine-heaven-4-0-a-2672.jpg]Link[/URL]


----------



## minicoopers (8. August 2015)

MrHide schrieb:


> *2621 | MrHide | Intel Core i7 5930K @ 4,5Ghz | 16GB DDR4 1500 @ , 16 16 16 16 36 2T |* *GTX 980 Ti @ 1530/2003 | Link *



Dein Link funktioniert  leider nicht. Bitte den Screenshot hier im Thread hochladen und nicht in einem privaten Album 

****UPDATE****


----------



## huggibaerchen123 (9. August 2015)

2672 | huggibaerchen123 | Intel Core i7 4790K @ 4,6Ghz | DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9-9-9-27 | GTX 980 Ti @ 1500/4001 | 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## minicoopers (10. August 2015)

huggibaerchen123 schrieb:


> 2672 | huggibaerchen123 | Intel Core i7 4790K @ 4,6Ghz | DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9-9-9-27 | GTX 980 Ti @ 1500/4001 |


Du warst schon aufgenommen


----------



## LennoxBLN (11. August 2015)

1376 | LennoxBLN | Xeon E3-1231 v3 @ 3,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 10-10-10-30 1T | GTX970 Asus Strix @ Stock |


----------



## Vodkaice87 (11. August 2015)

2481 | Vodkaice87 | I7-5820k @ 4,25Ghz | DDR4-3000 CL 15-15-15-35 2T | Inno3d GTX 980 TI  iChill X3 Air Boss Ultra @ 1452 Boost/2000Mhz Link


----------



## minicoopers (12. August 2015)

Vodkaice87 schrieb:


> 2481 | Vodkaice87 | I7-5820k @ 4,25Ghz | DDR4-3000 CL 15-15-15-35 2T | Inno3d GTX 980 TI  iChill X3 Air Boss Ultra @ 1452 Boost/2000Mhz Link



Dein Link funtkioniuert leider nicht. Bitte das Bild hier im Thread hochladen und nicht in einem Album 

****UPDATE****


----------



## Vodkaice87 (12. August 2015)

Sorry habs mal rein editiert


----------



## minicoopers (13. August 2015)

Vodkaice87 schrieb:


> Sorry habs mal rein editiert



Sehr gut 

****UPDATE****


----------



## MrHide (14. August 2015)

Habs editiert.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (14. August 2015)

Genauso viele Punkte wie ich? Haha Zufälle gibts


----------



## enta (17. August 2015)

2705 | enta | Intel i7 5820K @ 4,5Ghz | 16 GB DDR4-3000 DIMM CL15-16-16-39 | GTX 980 Ti @ 1517/2103 |


----------



## minicoopers (17. August 2015)

****UPDATE****


----------



## MrHide (17. August 2015)

MrHide schrieb:


> 2621 | MrHide | Intel Core i7 5930K @ 4,5Ghz | 16GB DDR4 1500 @ , 16 16 16 16 36 2T | GTX 980 Ti @ 1530/2003 | Link





Nimmst du mein Ergebnis noch mit rein?


----------



## minicoopers (17. August 2015)

MrHide schrieb:


> Nimmst du mein Ergebnis noch mit rein?



Habe ich total übersehen...sry. Ist nun drin


----------



## TheBenMain (24. August 2015)

Neue Grafikkarte, neues Glück!

2594 | TheBenMain | i7-4790k @ 4700MHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 8-9-10-11 | EVGA Geforce GTX 980 Ti Hybrid @ 1358/2003MHz | Link


----------



## TheBenMain (24. August 2015)

Uuuuuund 720 p noch natürlich! ^^ 
Muss ich eigentlich einen anderen Namen angeben, wenn ich mehrere Ergebnisse hab?

       4182 | TheBenMain | i7-4790k @ 4700MHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 8-9-10-11 | EVGA Geforce GTX 980 Ti Hybrid @ 1358/2003MHz |Link


----------



## minicoopers (26. August 2015)

****UPDATE****


----------



## tFFMrPink (31. August 2015)

2320 | tffMrPink |  i7-4790k @ 4400MHz | 16GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24 | MSI GTX 980Ti

UPDATE,müsste evtl noch weiter hinten mit anderen Komponenten stehen !


----------



## minicoopers (1. September 2015)

****UPDATE****


----------



## Asmund (11. September 2015)

2357 | Asmund | Xeon E3-1231 v3 @ 3,4 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 10-10-10-30 1T | KFA2 GeForce GTX 980 Ti HOF@ Stock |


----------



## minicoopers (12. September 2015)

****UPDATE****


----------



## Bull56 (13. September 2015)

2629 | Bull56 | Intel Core i7-5960X @ 4,75 GHz | 32GB DDR3-2800 CL 16-18-18-37 2T | Nvidia GeForce GTX 980 Ti @1417/1916 | Link


----------



## minicoopers (13. September 2015)

****UPDATE****


----------



## Delusa (14. September 2015)

2536 | Delusa | i7-3770K @ 4236MHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24-1T | EVGA 980Ti sc+  @ 1516/1800MHz |http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=850029&d=1442257067


----------



## minicoopers (16. September 2015)

Delusa schrieb:


> 2536 | Delusa | i7-3770K @ 4236MHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24-1T | EVGA 980Ti sc+  @ 1516/1800MHz |http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=850029&d=1442257067



Dein Link lässt sich nicht richtig öffnen. Bitte das Bild einfach hier im Thread hochladen


----------



## X--HaRdwaRe (16. September 2015)

720p

2351 | X--HaRdwaRe | i5 3570k @ 4800MHz | 8GB DDR3 1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24-2T  |ASUS ROG Matrix Radeon R9 290X @1075/1325 MHz


----------



## minicoopers (18. September 2015)

X--HaRdwaRe schrieb:


> 720p
> 
> 2351 | X--HaRdwaRe | i5 3570k @ 4800MHz | 8GB DDR3 1333 MHz CL  9-9-9-24-2T  |ASUS ROG Matrix Radeon R9 290X @1075/1325 MHz



Bitte beim Screenshot auf die Vorgaben achten 

****UPDATE****


----------



## Bull56 (18. September 2015)

4976 |Bull56| i7-5960X@ 4,75 GHz | 32GB DDR4-2800MHz CL 16-18-18-35 2T | GTX 980 Ti @ 1738/1999 | Link


----------



## minicoopers (19. September 2015)

****UPDATE****


----------



## Bioschnitzel (21. September 2015)

1738Mhz Chiptakt?


----------



## delabody (22. September 2015)

multi GPU 1080p

4975 | Delabody | i7 5930k @ 4,6 | G.Skill @ 2400MHz, CL15 15 15 35 2T | 2x Gigabyte G1 Gaming 980ti@ 1531MHz/2816/7710 | Link]


----------



## minicoopers (23. September 2015)

****UPDATE****


----------



## Bull56 (30. September 2015)

5898 |Bull56| i7-5960X@ 4,75 GHz | 32GB DDR4-2800MHz CL 16-18-18-35 2T | 3x GTX 980 Ti @ 1530/1952 | Link


----------



## minicoopers (3. Oktober 2015)

****UPDATE****


----------



## LeGrew (16. Oktober 2015)

Single GPU 720p:

1577 | LeGrew | i5 4690 @ 3,9GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24-2T | R9 280X @ 1180/1500 | Link


----------



## freezy94 (16. Oktober 2015)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> 1738Mhz Chiptakt?



Dann liege ich mit meinen 1.753 MHz ja noch vorne. 

Interessant wäre warum er im Single-GPU Benchmark nur mit 1.417 MHz rumgammelt. 
Und wo zur Hölle man gleich zwei Stück bekommt die diesen Takt von >1.700 MHz halten.
Alles ziemlich krank aber vielleicht bin ich ja nur paranoid.


----------



## minicoopers (17. Oktober 2015)

****UPDATE****


----------



## Ecle (30. Oktober 2015)

Dann schicken wir auch mal eine Fury X ins Rennen.

*1080p*
1677 | Ecle| Xeon E3-1230 (Stock) | 16GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24-1T | Radeon R9 Fury X (Stock) | Link 

Richtig ausgelastet wird die Fury aber anscheinend nicht. Dümpelt auf 45° rum. Ich denke da müsste man schon höhere Auflösungen nehmen.
Vielleicht könnte man ja noch ein Ranking für 4K einführen


----------



## ebastler (30. Oktober 2015)

Ecle schrieb:


> Dann schicken wir auch mal eine Fury X ins Rennen.
> 
> *1080p*
> 1677 | Ecle| Xeon E3-1230 (Stock) | 16GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24-1T | Radeon R9 Fury X (Stock) | Link
> ...


Da stimmt eher was an deinem System nicht, ich hab 1697 Punkte mit meiner 290X geschafft...


----------



## Ecle (30. Oktober 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> Da stimmt eher was an deinem System nicht, ich hab 1697 Punkte mit meiner 290X geschafft...



Kannst du das so sagen dass da was nicht stimmt?
Du hast deine CPU auf 4,3Ghz getaktet (Turbo inkl.?) wenn ich das richtig sehen. Das macht das ganze natürlich schwer vergleichbar.
Es kann aber trotzdem sein, dass an meinem System etwas faul ist, bin z.B. in Assetto Corsa nicht mit der Performance zufrieden. Deshalb habe ich dafür auch gerade ein Ranking eröffnet.

P.S. Wir sollten im Diskussionsthread weiter schreiben.


----------



## Softy (30. Oktober 2015)

1080p:

| 2737 | Softy | i7-5820K @ 4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3200 MHz CL 15-15-15-35 2T | GTX 980 Ti @ 1500/2100 |  Link





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## minicoopers (2. November 2015)

****UPDATE****


----------



## Xaphyr (13. November 2015)

| 1558 | Xaphyr | i5-6600 @ Stock | 2x 8GB DDR4-2133 MHz CL 12-12-12-28 2T | r9 390 @ 1120/2560/1630 | Link


----------



## minicoopers (15. November 2015)

****UPDATE****


----------



## RUDA (29. Dezember 2015)

1080p: 2521 | RUDA | i7-2700K @ 4300 | 16GB DDR3-1333 CL 8-8-8-23-2T | 980TI@ 1355/1805MHz


----------



## minicoopers (30. Dezember 2015)

****UPDATE****


----------



## Saguya (30. Dezember 2015)

***Update 1080p**
*
1195 | Saguya | FX-8320E @ 4,0GHz | 16GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | R9-380X Nitro @ 1100/1550 | Link





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




***Update 720p**

*2223 | Saguya | FX-8320E @ 4,0GHz | 16GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | R9-380X Nitro @ 1110/1570 | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## minicoopers (2. Januar 2016)

****UPDATE****


----------



## NCphalon (8. Januar 2016)

1080p:

932 | NCphalon | X6 1055T @ 2800 MHz | 16GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | R9 380X @ 1040/1500 | Link

720p:

1343 | NCphalon | X6 1055T @ 2800 MHz | 16GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | R9 380X @ 1040/1500 | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Vergleich zu Saguya eine eindrucksvolle Demonstration des CPU Limits


----------



## freezy94 (8. Januar 2016)

NCphalon schrieb:


> 1080p:
> 
> 932 | NCphalon | X6 1055T @ 2800 MHz | 16GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | R9 380X @ 1040/1500 | Link
> 
> ...



Er hat aber auch 800 MHz mehr Takt/Kern. Push mal deinen NB-Takt + Core-Takt.


----------



## NCphalon (8. Januar 2016)

1437 Punkte mit 3360MHz und 2160 MHz NB  Wenn ne neue CPU kommt wirds besser xD


----------



## Scoch (11. Januar 2016)

*1080p*:

1471 | Scoch | i5 4690k @ 4,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3 @ 1600MHz, CL 11-11-11-28 1T | GTX 970 @ 1548/1664/3855 | Link


----------



## minicoopers (11. Januar 2016)

****UPDATE****


----------



## Scoch (11. Januar 2016)

Hm, Ich glaube mit der Tabelle für die Single GPUs bei 1080p stimmt was nicht


----------



## minicoopers (11. Januar 2016)

Oh, in der Tat. Scheint beim speichern kaputtgegangen zu sein 
Werde wohl alle Ergebnisse nachpflegebn müssen...


----------



## Softy (12. Januar 2016)

minicoopers schrieb:


> Oh, in der Tat. Scheint beim speichern kaputtgegangen zu sein
> Werde wohl alle Ergebnisse nachpflegebn müssen...



Da würdest Du ja Stunden dransitzen  Ich würde daher mal PCGH_Stephan anschreiben, der dürfte den Post wiederherstellen können, bevor es ihn zerschossen hat  Früher konnte man das selbst machen, aber die Option ist irgendwie weg


----------



## minicoopers (12. Januar 2016)

Softy schrieb:


> Da würdest Du ja Stunden dransitzen  Ich würde daher mal PCGH_Stephan anschreiben, der dürfte den Post wiederherstellen können, bevor es ihn zerschossen hat  Früher konnte man das selbst machen, aber die Option ist irgendwie weg


Danke für den Tipp. Dann schreibe ich ihn mal an. Würde einiges an Zeit sparen


----------



## tobi1111 (7. Februar 2016)

4443 | tobi1111 | i7-3770K @ 4500MHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24-2T | 2x GTX980Ti @ 1250/1326MHz |


----------



## Jolly91 (13. Februar 2016)

2508 | Jolly91 | i7-3930K @ 4500MHz | 16GB DDR3-1866 CL 11-11-11-28-1T | GTX980Ti @ 1520/2005MHz | 1080p

1582 | Jolly91 | i7-3930K @ 4500MHz | 16GB DDR3-1866 CL 11-11-11-28-1T | GTX980Ti @ 1520/2005MHz | 1440p


----------



## SHOKK (16. Februar 2016)

Mein 2. Versuch mit neuer Graka 

2669 | SHOKK | i7-4790K @ 4000MHz | 16GB DDR3-1866 CL 11-11-11-28-1T | GTX980Ti @ 1500/2050MHz | 1080p




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## minicoopers (10. März 2016)

Bitte das nächste mal an die Links denken!

****UPDATE****


----------



## pupsi11 (10. März 2016)

2708 | pupsi11 | i7-4790K @ 4,0 GHz | 16GBDDR3-1600MHzCL9-9-9-24| GTX 980Ti @ 1550/2101 | Link


----------



## minicoopers (11. März 2016)

****UPDATE****


----------



## ratzefummel (13. März 2016)

2014| ratzefummel | i7-5820K @ 4,3 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2400 MHz CL 16-16-16-39 2T | GTX 980 @ 1589/2103 | link


----------



## minicoopers (13. März 2016)

****UPDATE****


----------



## JayJay420 (26. März 2016)

3760 | JayJay420 | I7 6700K@4216,4MHz | 32GB DDR4-2666 CL15-15-15-36-2T | 2x GTX980 @ 1532/1921 |  Link


----------



## minicoopers (27. März 2016)

Bitte nochmal im Startpost die Regeln bzw die vorgegebenen Einstellungen beachten


----------



## Matriach (1. April 2016)

_Single GPU (1080p)_
_2327__ | Matriach | i5-4570 @ 3,2GHz | 16GB DDR3-1396 CL 9-9-9-24-2T | __Gigabyte GTX 980ti G1 Gaming __@1152/1753MHz _(Boost)/ 1241 MHz_ |__ Link_


----------



## minicoopers (1. April 2016)

****UPDATE****


----------



## zotac2012 (2. April 2016)

1679 | Zotac2012 | i5 4690K @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR3 1600MHz @ 800MHz, 11-11-11-28 2T | MSI GTX 970 Gaming @ 1334/2103 MHz (Boost)/ 1561 MHz | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Matriach (2. April 2016)

_Single GPU (720p)_
_3680 | Matriach | i5-4570 @ 3,2GHz | 16GB DDR3-1396 CL 9-9-9-24-2T | __Gigabyte GTX 980ti G1 Gaming __@__1152/1753MHz _(Boost)/ 1241 MHz _| Link_


----------



## zotac2012 (2. April 2016)

Single GPU (720p)
2921 | Zotac2012 | i5 4690K @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR3 1600MHz @ 800MHz, 11-11-11-28 2T | MSI GTX 970 Gaming @ 1334/2103 MHz (Boost)/ 1561 MHz |Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pupsi11 (2. April 2016)

single gpu (720p)
4242 | pupsi11 | i7-4790K @ 4,0 GHz | 16GBDDR3-1600MHzCL9-9-9-24| GTX 980Ti @ 1512/2100 | Link


----------



## JayJay420 (3. April 2016)

minicoopers schrieb:


> Bitte nochmal im Startpost die Regeln bzw die vorgegebenen Einstellungen beachten



UPDATE
3433 | JayJay420 | I7 6700K@4620,2MHz | 32GB DDR4-2666 CL15-15-15-36-2T | 2x GTX980 @ 1646/2002 |  Link


----------



## minicoopers (3. April 2016)

JayJay420 schrieb:


> UPDATE
> 3433 | JayJay420 | I7 6700K@4620,2MHz | 32GB DDR4-2666 CL15-15-15-36-2T | 2x GTX980 @ 1646/2002 |  Link


Leider funktioniert der Link nicht 

****UPDATE****


----------



## Matriach (3. April 2016)

minicoopers schrieb:


> ****UPDATE****



huhu, hast du mich übersehen? 



Matriach schrieb:


> _Single GPU (720p)_
> _3680 | Matriach | i5-4570 @ 3,2GHz | 16GB DDR3-1396 CL 9-9-9-24-2T | __Gigabyte GTX 980ti G1 Gaming __@__1152/1753MHz _(Boost)/ 1241 MHz _| Link_


----------



## minicoopers (3. April 2016)

Matriach schrieb:


> huhu, hast du mich übersehen?



Oh, sry. War keine Absicht. Bist nun auch eingetragen


----------



## Matriach (3. April 2016)

Kein Ding & Danke


----------



## Jolly91 (10. April 2016)

Ich glaub ich muss meine Karte in den x16er Slot reinstecken damit die die 3% mehr Punkte bringt.


----------



## PCGHGS (6. Mai 2016)

*720p:*

3211 | PCGHGS | i7 4930K @ 4,0 GHz | 16GB DDR3 @ 2133 MHz CL 11-11-11-31 2T | GTX 980 @ 1512/4001 | Link


*1080p:*

1938 | PCGHGS | i7 4930K @ 4,0 GHz | 16GB DDR3 @ 2133 MHz CL 11-11-11-31 2T | GTX 980 @ 1512/4001 | Link


----------



## minicoopers (17. Mai 2016)

****UPDATE****


----------



## pagani-s (24. Mai 2016)

1728 | pagani-s | i3-6100 @ 4330MHz | 16GB DDR4-2496 CL 16-18-18-16-CR2 | Gtx980  @ 1203 (Boost 1304)/1800MHz |Link
1080p



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## minicoopers (25. Mai 2016)

Link funktioniert leider nicht


----------



## pagani-s (25. Mai 2016)

minicoopers schrieb:


> Link funktioniert leider nicht



jetzt müsste es gehn


----------



## minicoopers (26. Mai 2016)

pagani-s schrieb:


> jetzt müsste es gehn


*
*Perfekt. Funktioniert *

***UPDATE****


----------



## Skilluminati (27. Mai 2016)

1890 | Skilluminati | Xeon E3-1241 v3 @3.9GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866 CL9-10-9-27-2T | R9 390@ 1250/1650 |Link


----------



## minicoopers (28. Mai 2016)

****UPDATE****


----------



## Schrotti (8. Juni 2016)

1080p: 3005 | Schrotti | i7-5930K @ 4300MHz | 16GB DDR4-2666 CL 17-17-17-39-2T | GTX 1080 @ 2012/5400MHz | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Whitetea (13. Juni 2016)

*2502 | Whitetea | i7-930 @ 4,2GHz | 12GB DDR3-1600 @ CL 9-9-9-24-1T | GTX 980 Ti @ 1341/3705 |  Link
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## minicoopers (19. Juni 2016)

****UPDATE****


----------



## Delusa (20. Juni 2016)

4632 | Delusa | i7-6700K @ 4800MHz | 16GB DDR4-3400 CL 16-18-18-38-2T | 2x EVGA 980TI sc+ @ 1468/1928MHz | Link


----------



## simder (21. Juni 2016)

3012 | simder | i7-4970K @4,7 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 10-12-12-31 1T | GTX1080 @ 2000/5410 MHz http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=901218&d=1466509793


----------



## Bioschnitzel (21. Juni 2016)

Delusa schrieb:


> 4632 | Delusa | i7-6700K @ 4800MHz | 16GB DDR4-3400 CL 16-18-18-38-2T | EVGA 980TI sc+ @ 1468/1928MHz | Link



Du meinst wohl 2x 980TI


----------



## minicoopers (24. Juni 2016)

****UPDATE****


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (30. Juni 2016)

3059 | SuddenDeathStgt | i7-3770K @ 4300MHz | 24GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24-2T | GTX1080@ ~2050 MHz Link


----------



## panos7 (30. Juni 2016)

1875 | panos7 | Xeon W3690@4122MHz |12 GB DDR3-1833 CL 9-9-9-24-2T| GTX 780@ 889/1502MHz |  LINK


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (1. Juli 2016)

Ich bitte um einen Eintrag auf Platz 1 ....


----------



## minicoopers (2. Juli 2016)

****UPDATE***
*


panos7 schrieb:


> Mal mit Full Hd experimentiert. 1875 Punkte
> 
> Xeon W3690@4122GHZ | Asus GTX 780 DCUII OC
> 
> Bin zufrieden mit dem Ergebniss!!!


Bitte im Angegebenem Schema posten


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (2. Juli 2016)

Danke für den Eintrag ...


----------



## minicoopers (2. Juli 2016)

Leider hat das Ranking mal wieder Probleme...muss einen der Admins anschreiben....


****UPDATE****


----------



## Watertouch (3. Juli 2016)

Das konnte ich mir nicht entgehen lassen :3 Damit geht der erste Platz dann wohl an mich.

3273 | Watertouch | Intel Core i7 5930K @4.5GHz | 32GB HyperX Fury DDR4-2400 CL 15-15-15-35-2T | Gainward GTX 1080 Phoenix @2164MHz 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (3. Juli 2016)

Sau ...
3273 ist heftig. Mal schauen, ob ich überhaupt die 3100 knacken kann.^^

*edit:*
Keine Chance. Vielleicht könnte man ja auch noch zwischen WaKü & LuKü entsprechend gliedern?


----------



## minicoopers (3. Juli 2016)

****UPDATE****


----------



## Watertouch (3. Juli 2016)

SuddenDeathStgt schrieb:


> Sau ...
> 3273 ist heftig. Mal schauen, ob ich überhaupt die 3100 knacken kann.^^
> 
> *edit:*
> Keine Chance. Vielleicht könnte man ja auch noch zwischen WaKü & LuKü entsprechend gliedern?


Meine Gainward Phoenix läuft aber doch unter Luft [emoji6] 
Ich scheine echt einen sehr guten Chip erhalten zu haben. Leider hat die Karte aber relativ früh Spulenfiepen.
Falls du die Temperaturen meinst, der GPU-Z Screenshot ist erst etwas später entstanden als die Karte schon etwas abgekühlt war. Sonst wird die Karte 72-75°C warm.

Edit: Ich hoffe das bei der RAM Geschwindigkeit ist ein Anzeigefehler, ich hatte schonmal Probleme damit [emoji17]


----------



## panos7 (3. Juli 2016)

2089 | panos7 | Xeon W3690@4122MHz |12 GB DDR3-1833 CL 9-9-9-24-2T| GTX 780 @ 1019/1652MHz |  LINK 


Ein kleines Update


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (4. Juli 2016)

> Meine Gainward Phoenix läuft aber doch unter Luft...


Da hast wirklich eine sehr taktfreudige 1080er erhalten & den Namen "Watertouch" habe ich auf die GPU bezogen und daher der Vermerk.^^
Schönes Ding & eine außerordentliche dicke Score ...


----------



## Schrotti (4. Juli 2016)

3095 | Schrotti | i7-5930K @ 4000MHz | 16GB DDR4-2400 CL 15-15-15-35-2T | GTX 1080 @ 2114/5556MHz | Link





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrotti (4. Juli 2016)

SuddenDeathStgt schrieb:


> Da hast wirklich eine sehr taktfreudige 1080er erhalten & den Namen "Watertouch" habe ich auf die GPU bezogen und daher der Vermerk.^^
> Schönes Ding & eine außerordentliche dicke Score ...



Geht aber nicht mit rechten Dingen zu.

Sein GPU Takt liegt nur 50MHz über meinem, das macht aber keine 200 Punkte aus. 

Ich habe es selbst getestet (4,7GHz CPU Takt) und auf der GPU 2125MHz und auf dem RAM 5600MHz. Selbst dann komme ich nicht einmal ansatzweise an die 3100 Punkte.

Irgendwas stimmt da nicht.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (4. Juli 2016)

3140 | SuddenDeathStgt | i7-3770K @4300MHz | 24GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24-2T | GTX 1080 @2090MHz/11,2GHz VRAM | Link


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (4. Juli 2016)

@Schrotti
Was soll da nicht stimmen bzw. welchen "Verdacht" hast Du?
Ich komme bspw. nicht über 2,1GHz GPU, zumindest im Heaven-Bench & bis 5600MHz*2 VRAM skaliert mein Kärtchen noch. Wenn ich den VRAM noch höher schraube, dann seh ich nur noch Blitze.^^
Der Bench läuft zwar durch, aber die Score wird weniger ...


----------



## Darkearth27 (5. Juli 2016)

2717 | Darkearth27 | i7-4790K @ 4700MHz | 16GB DDR3-2400 CL 11-13-13-31-1T | Geforce 980 Ti @ 1540/1990MHz | Link

Ich finde ja, die Maxwells halten sich noch ganz gut.

Bin gespannt was dann VEGA / big Pascal so bringt..


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (5. Juli 2016)

Die "Big-Chips" auf alle Fälle, besonders wenn diese noch sehr hoch getaktet sind und sieht man ja an deinem Ergebnis. Wichtig sind jedoch auch reale Gameengines ...


----------



## Watertouch (6. Juli 2016)

@Schrotti 
Bist du sicher dass bei dir nicht irgendetwas limitiert? Du hast relativ niedrige Minimum-FPs und die machen beim Score eine Menge aus ^^


----------



## Schrotti (6. Juli 2016)

Es gibt immer kleine Mikroruckler die die fps nach unten ziehen.

Keine Ahnung wo das herkommt.


----------



## Watertouch (6. Juli 2016)

Schrotti schrieb:


> Es gibt immer kleine Mikroruckler die die fps nach unten ziehen.
> 
> Keine Ahnung wo das herkommt.


Mikroruckler an sich können eine Menge an Gründen haben. Unter anderem wären da:
1. Eine langsame Festplatte -> Nachladeruckler [da diese Ruckler bei mir vor allem am Anfang einer Sequenz auftreten wenn alle Daten erstmal von der Festplatte in den Arbeitsspeicher geladen werden müssen]
2. Überhitzende Spannungswandler [halte ich bei 2011-3 für unwahrscheinlich, bei schlechtem AF aber möglich]
3. Eventuell Hintergrundprozesse die den PC verlangsamen? [mein System war frisch aufgesetzt]
4.Vielleicht boostet die Grafikkarte nicht durchgängig weil die Temperaturen zu hoch steigen und daher ein niedrigeres Power State genutzt wird? Ich habe für den Test die Lüfterumdrehungen meiner Karte erhöht, auf Standart sinkt der Takt auf bis zu 2080MHz.
5. Vielleicht ein instabiles OC? Auf 2.18GHz hat meine Grafikkarte teilweise Hänger während des Tests gehabt. Das wäre dann ein hängender Treiber, nicht genug für einen Treiberabsturz aber für einen Lag. Auf 2.164 lief alles flüssig. 

Das wär so ungefähr alles was ich mir denken könnte.

Gruß


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (6. Juli 2016)

Also bei der Config von Schrotti und den niedrigen Min.-Frames kann wirklich was nicht  stimmen & ich denke ebenfalls, wenn die höher wären, dann würde er  auch die ~3100+ knacken.^^
Ich würde auch mal @Benchlast die Taktraten von CPU & GPU im Auge behalten und bei Programmstart nicht gleich benchen, sondern erst einen Run tätigen & dann den Bench starten.
Testweise kann man auch mal die GPU-Taktraten ganz leicht absenken & dies kann auch schon mehr Punkte erzeugen als bspw. mit höheren Taktraten & das obwohl der Bench "eigentlich" sauber durchläuft.


----------



## Schrotti (7. Juli 2016)

Watertouch schrieb:


> Mikroruckler an sich können eine Menge an Gründen haben. Unter anderem wären da:
> 1. Eine langsame Festplatte -> Nachladeruckler [da diese Ruckler bei mir vor allem am Anfang einer Sequenz auftreten wenn alle Daten erstmal von der Festplatte in den Arbeitsspeicher geladen werden müssen]
> 2. Überhitzende Spannungswandler [halte ich bei 2011-3 für unwahrscheinlich, bei schlechtem AF aber möglich]
> 3. Eventuell Hintergrundprozesse die den PC verlangsamen? [mein System war frisch aufgesetzt]
> ...




1. SSD für Windows und Spiele (nur mein Datengrab hat noch normale HDDs)
2. Temps sind vollkommen unkritisch (CPU max. 58°C bei 4,7GHz, GPU bei max. 51°C)
3. möglich (Antiviren, Maus & Tastatur, Aquasuite)
4. durchgängig bei 2114MHz bei maximal 51°C (Wakü)
5. Habe ich erst ab +240MHz GPU Takt (soweit war ich aber noch nicht)

Ich werde heute Nachmittag, nach der Arbeit, im Windows selbst alles rigoros auf Leistung schalten (wie man das damals auch bei XP gemacht hat)

Mal schauen was dann kommt


----------



## zotac2012 (7. Juli 2016)

2732 | Zotac2012 | i5-4690K @4700MHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24-2T | GTX 1070 @1722MHz (Boost 2113MHz) /2352MHz VRAM | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrotti (7. Juli 2016)

3152 | Schrotti | i7-5930K @ 4700MHz | 16GB DDR4-2400 CL 15-15-15-35-2T | GTX 1080 @ 2114/5556MHz | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Watertouch (8. Juli 2016)

Schrotti schrieb:


> 3195 | Schrotti | i7-5930K @ 4700MHz | 16GB DDR4-2400 CL 15-15-15-35-2T | GTX 1080 @ 2114/5556MHz | Link
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Na das sieht doch schon besser aus 

Edit: du müsstest aber schon den passenden Screenshot einfügen ^^


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (8. Juli 2016)

@zotac2012
Na das sind doch für eine 1070er 1A-Werte ....NICE!
Du hast damit knapp den User pupsi11 verdrängt & in diesem Bench eine  980TI (GTX 980Ti @ 1550/2101) egalisiert und hast noch 2GB mehr VRAM...

@Schrotti
Sieht gut aus, besonders die Min.-Frames. Was war jetzt dein "Rezept", dass Du die 3100+ Punkte knacken konntest?


----------



## Schrotti (8. Juli 2016)

Übertakten bis ans Limit und abschalten von allem was man nicht braucht (Dienste).

Aber mehr als 2114MHz mag meine 1080 nicht.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (9. Juli 2016)

3168 | SuddenDeathStgt | i7-3770K @4735MHz | 24GB DDR3-1600 CL 10-10-10-25-2T | GTX 1080 @~2100MHz/11,2GHz VRAM | Link
Ich hab meinem Prozi nun mal ebenfalls noch etwas die Sporen gegeben & dies hat sich bei der Gesamtscore noch ein klein wenig bemerkbar gemacht. Für Platz 1 aber weiterhin "no chance" ...^^


----------



## Darkearth27 (9. Juli 2016)

Update:

2730 | Darkearth27 | i7-4790K @ 4700MHz | 16GB DDR3-2400 CL 11-13-13-31-1T | Geforce 980 Ti @ 1530/2000MHz | Link

Mit einer 1070 würde man also aufs gleiche Ergebnis kommen, bei geringerem Stromverbrauch und 2 GB Vram mehr... aber ob es sich deswegen lohnt ein Sidegrade zu machen?


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (9. Juli 2016)

Eine sehr gute Score und bei einem guten Erlös vermutlich schon, aber "der ideale Zeitpunkt" ist bereits überschritten.^^ Ein Wechsel vom Big-Chip zum Performance-Chip hat sich _eigentlich_ noch niemals gelohnt, es sei denn, bevorzugte Gameengines & Settings performen/skalieren entsprechend.
Die Tabelle könnte ggf. mal wieder eine Überarbeitung vertragen, dies aber bitte nicht als Aufforderung deuten ...


----------



## Cat Toaster (9. Juli 2016)

2934 | Cat Toaster | Xeon E5 2697v2 @ 3000 MHz | 32 GB DDR3-1900 CL 11-11-11-31-2T | Geforce 1080 @ ~2100/5506MHz | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zotac2012 (20. Juli 2016)

Wird hier eigentlich noch Upgedatet, weil es tut sich gar nichts mehr. Sind ja schon wieder eine Menge neuer Ergebnise gepostet worden, die allerdings alle noch fehlen


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (20. Juli 2016)

Da gibt es momentan Probs mit der Gliederung/Tabelle & ist wohl "in Arbeit" ....
Ja wie zotac ....eine MSI? Erneut Glückwunsch zu dem Kärtchen & im Bereich Score hast Du dich zur Palit ja sogar noch ein klein wenig gesteigert & der Abstand zu pupsi ist somit auch noch etwas "angewachsen" ...


----------



## minicoopers (23. Juli 2016)

Habe das Ranking nun endlich repariert bekommen.


Die neuen Ergebnisse sind somit nun auch wieder alle eingetragen
****UPDATE****


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (23. Juli 2016)

THX & sieht gut aus ....


----------



## smoker1990 (30. Juli 2016)

3081 | smoker1990 | I7 6700K @4500MHz | 16GB DDR4-2400 CL 16-16-16-39-2T | GTX 1080 MSI Gaming X @2062,5MHz |  Link

Ich hoffe es wurde nichts vergessen.


----------



## minicoopers (31. Juli 2016)

****UPDATE****


----------



## pagani-s (1. August 2016)

update
1851 | pagani-s | i3-6100 @ 4400MHz | 16GB DDR4-2536 CL 18-18-18-42-CR2 | Gtx980 @ 1350 (Boost 1451)/1800MHz |Link
1080p



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BigPhilipp91 (5. August 2016)

3913 | BigPhilipp91 | I7 4930K @4200MHz | 32GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24-1T | GTX Titan X (Pascal) @2000MHz |  Link


----------



## Phoenix2lux (16. August 2016)

2453 | Phoenix2lux | i5-4460 CPU @ 3199MHz | 16GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24-2T | GTX 1070 @ 2032/4500MHz | Link


----------



## Shzlmnzl (18. August 2016)

2648 | Shzlmnzl | i7-4790k CPU @ 4600MHz | 16GB DDR3-2400 CL 10-12-12-31-2T | GTX 1070 @ 2113/4417MHz | LINK


----------



## minicoopers (28. August 2016)

****UPDATE****


----------



## Nachty (5. September 2016)

4171 | Nachty | i7-5820K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 15-17-17-35 2T | Titan X Pascal @ 2000/5500 I Link


----------



## Saguya (10. September 2016)

2034 | Saguya | i5 6500 @ 4,8 GHz | 8GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-16-16-36T | Sapphire 390 1125/1700 I Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



irgendwie wenig punkte mit dem neuen sys.


----------



## Saguya (11. September 2016)

**Update 2**


2071 | Saguya | i5 6500 @ 3,8 GHz | 8GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-16-16-36T | Sapphire 390 1125/1700 I Link





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




die 2,3k pkt riege werde ich wohl nicht knacken


----------



## Benfireman (11. September 2016)

1607 | Benfireman | i5 3570K @ 4,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 11-11-11-29 1T| ASUS GTX 970 1538/3953 I Link


----------



## darth_max (16. September 2016)

5231 | darth_max | i7-6950X @ 4200 MHz | 32GB DDR4-3200 CL 17-18-18-36-2T | Asus ROG STRIX Advance GTX-1080 @ 1811/ 1950MHz | Link


----------



## DaHell63 (24. September 2016)

Saguya schrieb:


> **Update 2**
> 
> 
> 2071 | Saguya | i5 6500 @ 3,8 GHz | 8GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 16-16-16-36T | Sapphire 390 1125/1700 I Link
> ...



Wirst Du auch nie schaffen.
Dein Score ist jetzt schon um mindestens 500P. zu hoch.
Mit deinen Taktraten sind zwischen 1500 und 1600 Punkte drin.

R9 390 Heaven Benchmarks (show yours!)
Unigine Heaven 4.0 Benchmark Scores | TechPowerUp Forums

oder in diesem Thread die 390ziger Ergebnisse vergleichen


Edit.
Damit  auch was zum eigentlichen Thread
2653 | DaHell63 | i7 3930K @ 4.2 GHz | 16 GB DDR 3-2133MHz CL 9-11-11-31 2T | GTX 980 ti @ 1500/2000 |Link 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (18. November 2016)

Update ...
Mit dem Hotfix 375.95 gab es noch ein kleines "Büüüstle" & die 3,2K knacke ich irgendwann auch noch ...

3188 | SuddenDeathStgt | i7-3770K @4500MHz | 24GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24-1T | GTX1080 @2,1GHz GPU/11,2GHz VRAM | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Watertouch (19. November 2016)

Ich hab mich auch noch mal rangemacht, mit Optimierungen und OC per Kurve war dann vom Takt her noch ein bisschen mehr möglich. Die Verbesserung ist jedoch eher marginal. So knapp vor den 3.3K gescheitert 

3299 | Watertouch | i5 4690K @4.7GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL11 | Gainward GTX 1080 Phoenix @2.24GHz | Link



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DrDave (19. November 2016)

2750 | DrDave| i7-3770K@ 4700MHz | 16GB DDR3-2200 CL 10-12-11-28-1T | GTX 980 Ti @ 1547/2115MHz | Link


----------



## Crank558 (20. November 2016)

Watertouch schrieb:


> Ich hab mich auch noch mal rangemacht, mit Optimierungen und OC per Kurve war dann vom Takt her noch ein bisschen mehr möglich. Die Verbesserung ist jedoch eher marginal. So knapp vor den 3.3K gescheitert
> 
> 3299 | Watertouch | i5 4690K @4.7GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 CL11 | Gainward GTX 1080 Phoenix @2.24GHz | Link
> 
> ...



Fenstermodus ?


----------



## Watertouch (20. November 2016)

Crank558 schrieb:


> Fenstermodus ?


Ich habe einen 2K Monitor.


----------



## Crank558 (20. November 2016)

Watertouch schrieb:


> Ich habe einen 2K Monitor.



Aber ist doch dann trotzdem nicht repräsentativ oder ? habe nen Wqhd monitor 3440x1440 und der hat mit hd auch kein problem ka

kann dir ja mal rein zu informativen zwecken einmal windowed und einmal fullscreen laufen lassen


----------



## Watertouch (20. November 2016)

Crank558 schrieb:


> Aber ist doch dann trotzdem nicht repräsentativ oder ? habe nen Wqhd monitor 3440x1440 und der hat mit hd auch kein problem ka


Die Auflösung ist die selbe, nur dass der Desktop benutzbar bleibt.
Daher ist es genauso repräsentativ wie als würde ich FullHD Fullscreen nutzen.


----------



## Crank558 (20. November 2016)

Ja hab es mal laufen lassen habe windowed 14 punkte weniger ^^ naja musst du wissen entspricht meiner meinung nach trotzdem nicht den vorgegebenen settings, muss minicooper entscheiden


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (21. November 2016)

Update & bei entsprechender Außentemperatur mit Minusgrade fallen sicherlich noch die 3,2K ...

3193 | SuddenDeathStgt | i7-3770K @4500MHz | 24GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24-1T | GTX1080 @2,1GHz GPU/11,2GHz VRAM | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*edit:*
Link war fehlerhaft ...


----------



## Daniel9494 (10. Dezember 2016)

Mal ein kleines Hardware Upgrade 

3197_ | Daniel9494 | i7 4790K @4.5GHz | 16GB DDR3-2400 CL11 | Z_otac GTX 1080 AMP! Extreme _ 2100Mhz Core and 5550Mhz Memory @ 55°C | Link

_


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (12. Dezember 2016)

Ich warte noch die nächste Kälteperiode ab, also knackige Minusgrade & bei offenem Fenster _sollten eigentlich_ die 3,2K _fallen_ ...


*edit & Update:*
Es ist vollbracht & zur Winterszeit lässt sich einfach gut benchen ....

3206 | SuddenDeathStgt | i7-3770K @4500MHz | 24GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24-1T | GTX1080 @2,11GHz GPU/11,2GHz VRAM | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ForceOne (16. Dezember 2016)

2472 | ForceOne | i5-2500k @4,2GHz | 8 GB DDR3 1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24-1T | GTX 1070 @2025/4303MHz | 2025/4303MHz | Link


----------



## Duvar (19. Dezember 2016)

2744 | Duvar | i7-4770K @ 4600MHz | 16GB DDR3-2400 CL 10-12-12-31-2T | GTX 1070 @ 2190/2352 |Link


----------



## Wichtelman (19. Dezember 2016)

1530 | Wichtelman | AMD FX-8350 @ 4400 MHz | 16GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24-1T | GTX 1060 @ 1607/1835MHz | Link


----------



## Eusde (24. Dezember 2016)

Update 1 :  
Ohne Graka OC (nur Power Limit hoch geschraubt)

1602|EUSDE|I5 3570K @ 4,2 GHz| 8 GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T| GTX 1060 6GB KFA2 @ 1936/4002|Link


----------



## pagani-s (28. Dezember 2016)

3291 | pagani-s | i7-6800k @ 4200MHz | 32GB DDR4-2800 CL 16-18-18-36-CR2 | 2x Gtx980 @ 1301 (Boost 1402)/1800MHz |Link



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duvar (9. Januar 2017)

Ein Update des Rankings wäre mal nicht schlecht, oder wer kümmert sich eigentlich um diesen Thread grad?
Glaub das letzte Update liegt Monate zurück. (August ? )


----------



## Coregamer97 (9. Januar 2017)

1182 | Coregamer97 | E5-1660 @ 4,4 Ghz | 16GB @ 2400 Mhz , CL 10-12-12-31-CR1 | GTX 590 @ 685/1707 Mhz | Link


----------



## TheFanaticTesters (13. Januar 2017)

sorry siehe unten hab da einen Fehler gemacht....


----------



## TheFanaticTesters (13. Januar 2017)

The Fanatic Testers schrieb:


> So nun danke an majinvegeta20 und Duvar ...sitze zweimal wie bekloppt 10 muten vor dem Test ....nach dem ich nur auf run geklickt hatte .......
> 
> So hab einige Test gemacht aber müsste das Fenster lange öffnen habe immer noch 21-22 Grad.....mal schauen inzwischen das Ergebnis


----------



## -Henry- (18. Januar 2017)

1772 | -Henry- | i7 3770K @ 4,3 GHz | 16 GB DDR3-1600 CL-9-9-9-24-2T | 2x GTX 960 4GB @ 1510/3665MHz | Link


----------



## Radicalxc (20. Januar 2017)

3004 | Radicalxc | i7-6700K @Stock | 16GB DDR4-3000 CL 15-15-15-36-2T (Stock @BIOS) | Zotac AMP! Extreme GTX1080 @Stock 1911 Mhz GPU/10,8GHz VRAM Link


----------



## Watertouch (9. Februar 2017)

So, ich habe mal die Werte ab November eingepflegt. Wenn etwas fehlen/fehlerhaft sein sollte, sagt mir ruhig Bescheid.

Gruß


----------



## DrDave (9. Februar 2017)

Watertouch schrieb:


> So, ich habe mal die Werte ab November eingepflegt. Wenn etwas fehlen/fehlerhaft sein sollte, sagt mir ruhig Bescheid.
> 
> Gruß


Danke dir! Bei 1080p müsste Softy 2 Plätze nach hinten (Punkte nicht geordnet).


----------



## Watertouch (9. Februar 2017)

DrDave schrieb:


> Danke dir! Bei 1080p müsste Softy 2 Plätze nach hinten (Punkte nicht geordnet).



Korrigiert.


----------



## LaraXioR (9. Februar 2017)

Hallo!

http://imageshack.com/a/img924/6479/SnDcwD.jpg

Gigabyte Z170X Gaming 7
Intel 7700K (5300MHz)
KFA2 GTX980Ti HOF "8Pack Approved Edition" (1600/8000MHz)
Wasserkühlung.


----------



## Watertouch (18. Februar 2017)

LaraXioR schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> http://imageshack.com/a/img924/6479/SnDcwD.jpg
> 
> ...


Bitte beim nächsten Mal mal den Startbeitrag lesen, und das Layout für die Stats beachten.


----------



## TheFanaticTesters (18. Februar 2017)

Watertouch schrieb:


> So, ich habe mal die Werte ab November eingepflegt. Wenn etwas fehlen/fehlerhaft sein sollte, sagt mir ruhig Bescheid.
> 
> Gruß



hay danke für die Mühe wurden meine werte nicht aufgenommen


----------



## DrDave (18. Februar 2017)

TheFanaticTesters schrieb:


> hay danke für die Mühe wurden meine werte nicht aufgenommen


Falsch gepostet. Startpost lesen und nachbessern. Dann wird auch das Ergebnis aufgenommen.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (18. Februar 2017)

@TheFanaticTesters
Das sollte dann so aussehen -->*Punktzahl | User Name | CPU @ Frequenz | Ram @ Frequenz, Latenzen und  Command Rate | Grafikarte(n) @ Chip-/Shader-/Speichertakt |  Link
*Falls das mit "dem Link" nicht klappen sollte, dann schaue Dir Seite1 nochmals genau an (Spoiler)...


----------



## TheFanaticTesters (18. Februar 2017)

DrDave schrieb:


> Falsch gepostet. Startpost lesen und nachbessern. Dann wird auch das Ergebnis aufgenommen.




huuu ok mal sehen ob ichs richtig machen kann werde mich die tage nochmal ran setzen Heul damals war es so schön Kalt 



SuddenDeathStgt schrieb:


> @TheFanaticTesters
> Das sollte dann so aussehen -->*Punktzahl | User Name | CPU @ Frequenz | Ram @ Frequenz, Latenzen und  Command Rate | Grafikarte(n) @ Chip-/Shader-/Speichertakt |  Link
> *Falls das mit "dem Link" nicht klappen sollte, dann schaue Dir Seite1 nochmals genau an (Spoiler)...




Danke werde ich mir alles nochmal anschauen


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (18. Februar 2017)

Solch ein mGPU-Wert darf nicht "unterschlagen werden", daher richtig posten und dann wird dein Ergebnis sicherlich auch übernommen.


----------



## TheFanaticTesters (19. Februar 2017)

Hallo so hoffe das es so stimmt ?


Punkte: 4485

User: The Fanatic Testers 

cpu:6700 -i7 4700mhz

Ram : corsair 32 giga  2T  1063,9Mhz

Grafikraten: SLI 1070 GTX Asus overlock 2055-2100Mhz memory +224(afterburn)

so nun?


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (19. Februar 2017)

Du hast die erste Seite leider nicht näher angesehn. Dort ist genau vermerkt, überhalb den ganzen Ergebnissen, was wichtig ist bzw. wie das auszusehen hat.
-->*Punktzahl | User Name | CPU @ Frequenz | Ram @ Frequenz, Latenzen und   Command Rate | Grafikarte(n) @ Chip-/Shader-/Speichertakt |  Link
*Trage deine Werte entsprechend ein & dein Bildchen ergänzt dann noch mit einem Link*. *Achte ggf. auf den Spoiler von Seite 1, denn da wird das haargenau beschrieben*. 
*


----------



## TheFanaticTesters (19. Februar 2017)

SuddenDeathStgt schrieb:


> Du hast die erste Seite leider nicht näher angesehn. Dort ist genau vermerkt, überhalb den ganzen Ergebnissen, was wichtig ist bzw. wie das auszusehen hat.
> -->*Punktzahl | User Name | CPU @ Frequenz | Ram @ Frequenz, Latenzen und   Command Rate | Grafikarte(n) @ Chip-/Shader-/Speichertakt |  Link
> *Trage deine Werte entsprechend ein & dein Bildchen ergänzt dann noch mit einem Link*. *Achte ggf. auf den Spoiler von Seite 1, denn da wird das haargenau beschrieben*.
> *



Eigentlich habe ich schon versucht es zu verstehen aber scheine wohl irgend wie was nicht mitzukriegen habe es genau so gemacht wie der user hier:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/fullsizeImage.php?i=625070

Punktzahl sieht man 

user name hallo hier bin ich 

cpu frequenz eenso

ram ebenso

gpu sieht man auch ...vielleicht wäre es einfacher du erklärst mir was fehlt anstelle zu sagen was alles drin sein muss 

ansonsten auch egal ich weiß das ich auf cr. 8 Platz wäre hab keine Lust nochmal 2 stunden zu benchen is mir Zuviel aufwand!


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (19. Februar 2017)

Es geht nicht um die Bildangaben, sondern um die Textform. Klar sieht man sämtliche Werte in deinem Anhang, aber diese Angaben solltest Du noch in Textform verfassen. 
Wird wohl für die Einträge in die div. Tabellen einfacher sein & so sind nun mal die Reglen und Regeln sind dazu da, um eingehalten zu werden.^^



Spoiler



Ein Eintrag in die Highscore-Liste erfolgt nur, wenn ihr nach diesem Schema postet:

*Punktzahl | User Name | CPU @ Frequenz | Ram @ Frequenz, Latenzen und  Command Rate | Grafikarte(n) @ Chip-/Shader-/Speichertakt |  Link*

z.B. 1591 | streetjumper16 | i7-2600K @ 4500MHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24-1T | Radeon HD 7970 @ 1225/1700MHz |  Link

Kurze Anleitung zum "Link":



Für einen Eintrag gibt es also keine Extrawürste ...


----------



## TheFanaticTesters (19. Februar 2017)

SuddenDeathStgt schrieb:


> Es geht nicht um die Bildangaben, sondern um die Textform. Klar sieht man sämtliche Werte in deinem Anhang, aber diese Angaben solltest Du noch in Textform verfassen.
> Wird wohl für die Einträge in die div. Tabellen einfacher sein & so sind nun mal die Reglen und Regeln sind dazu da, um eingehalten zu werden.^^
> 
> 
> ...



hab ich nicht gesagt das ich das will ich hab nur nicht verstanden was ich machen soll ...

also schreib ich oben nochmal alles hin ...mal schauen ob ichs nun versthe


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (19. Februar 2017)

Klick mal noch in meinem Post (#1046) auf den Spoiler "Show" & mehr kann ich jetzt dazu nicht mehr sagen ...


----------



## TheFanaticTesters (19. Februar 2017)

SuddenDeathStgt schrieb:


> Klick mal noch in meinem Post (#1046) auf den Spoiler "Show" & mehr kann ich jetzt dazu nicht mehr sagen ...



jo Moment ich versuch das nochmal .....

4485| TheFanaticTesters| Intel i7-6700K 4900MHZ | 32GB DDR4-2800 CL 16-18-18-36 | Nvidia 2x1070 GTX Asus Sli  |overlock via afterburn 2060 MHZ|Link


----------



## AlreadyDead (9. März 2017)

Schnubbe-Di-Buh! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DrDave (11. März 2017)

Update:
2837 | DrDave| i7-3770K@ 4900MHz | 16GB DDR3-2200 CL 10-12-11-28-1T | GTX 980 Ti @ 1578/2115MHz | Link



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NCphalon (12. März 2017)

Update: 

1080p: 1810 | NCphalon | i5-3570@ 3392MHz | 16GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24-2T | GTX1060 @ 1721/2252MHz | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jeamal (19. März 2017)

1080p: 3223 | jeamal | i7-3770K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 | GTX 1080 @ 2114/5900| Link

Kommentar: GPU Starttemperatur bei 40°C@2114MHz und Endtemperatur bei 67°C@2078MHz




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ..::Siles::.. (19. März 2017)

1080p: 3929 | ..::Siles::.. | i7-4790K @ 4,4 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 10-12-12-31 2T | GTX 1080 Ti @ ~1950/3000 | Link


----------



## Watertouch (20. März 2017)

<Updated>


----------



## MDJ (14. April 2017)

1080p: 4382 |MDJ| i5-4670 @ 3.4 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL9-9-9-24-2T | GTX 1080 @ 1772/1351/1911| Link


----------



## PCGHGS (18. April 2017)

720p:

   4004 | PCGHGS | i7 4930K @ 4,0 GHz | 16GB DDR3 @ 2400 MHz CL 11-13-14-32 2T | GTX 1070 @ 1987/4202 | Link


    1080p:

    2494 | PCGHGS | i7 4930K @ 4,0 GHz | 16GB DDR3 @ 2400 MHz CL 11-13-14-32 2T | GTX 1070 @ 1987/4202 | Link


----------



## Watertouch (20. April 2017)

Update.
@MDJ Da hast du wohl etwas vertauscht, die angegebene Punktzahl deckt sich nicht mit deinem Screenshot.


----------



## synergon (21. April 2017)

| 4018 | sYn| i7-6900K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 15-15-15-35 2T | GTX 1080Ti @2063 / 6000 | Link


----------



## Drahgo85 (22. April 2017)

1080p | 2374 | Drahgo85 | I7-4790K @ 4,5GHz | 16GB DDR3-2400MHz CL 11-13-13-31-2T | Gigabyte Xtreme 980 TI @ 1470/1800 Mhz  | Link





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Watertouch (25. April 2017)

<Update>


----------



## AtomicFrost (28. April 2017)

1080p | 3163 | AtomicFrost | I7-4770K @ 4,5GHz | 16GB DDR3-2666MHz CL 11-13-13-35-1T | EVGA GeForce GTX 1080 FTW Gaming ACX 3.0 Aktiv @ 2163/5650 Mhz | Link

720p | 4896 | AtomicFrost | I7-4770K @ 4,5GHz | 16GB DDR3-2800MHz CL 12-14-14-35-2T | EVGA GeForce GTX 1080 FTW Gaming ACX 3.0 Aktiv @ 2135/5600 Mhz | Link

Unter Wasser @ 34-37c


----------



## Terrorheizer (4. Mai 2017)

1080p: | 2431 | Terrorheizer | i7-5930k @4500MHz | 16GB DDR-4 2666 CL 18-18-18-43 2T | ASUS GTX 1070 Strix @ 1920/2027 | Link


----------



## Watertouch (5. Mai 2017)

<Update>


----------



## theM4ker (20. Mai 2017)

edit: ups, war schon verwundert so "gut" zu sein.

wird neu getestet
xxxx | theM4ker | Ryzen 7 1700 @ 3742,41Mhz | 16 GB DDR-4  @ 2999 16-17-17-35 1T | Palit GTX 1080 @ 2126/5457 Mhz | Link


----------



## DrDave (20. Mai 2017)

theM4ker schrieb:


> 5149| theM4ker | Ryzen 7 1700 @ 3742,41Mhz | 16 GB DDR-4  @ 2999 16-17-17-35 1T | Palit GTX 1080 @ 2126/5457 Mhz | Link



Falsche Settings gewählt, so wird das nichts mit dem Rankingeintrag.


----------



## masterX244 (20. Mai 2017)

3011| masterX244| Intel I5 3350P@3,1Ghz | 28GB DDR3-1333MHz 9-9-9-24, 2T| GTX 1080Ti @1569MHz/1376MHz| Link

Tante Edith sagt: Memorytakt kann Unsinn sein, seh nur den wert in GPU-Z und kenn grad ausm EffEff keine andere Methode
Da wird noch was optimiert, aktueller Stand ist ne default 1080Ti



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bohrwardor (15. Juni 2017)

1080p | 3825| bohrwardor| Intel I7 5930K@4,5Ghz | 32GB DDR4-2133MHz 15-15-15-36, 2T| GTX 1080Ti @2100MHz/1434,4 MHz| Link

720p | 5736| bohrwardor| Intel I7 5930K@4,5Ghz | 32GB DDR4-2133MHz 15-15-15-36, 2T |   GTX 1080Ti @2100MHz/1434,4 MHz| Link


----------



## AMD-FXler (24. Juni 2017)

Ich schließe mich auch an 

Da GPU-Z den Takt bei meinem Ryzen System nicht exakt anzeigen will, habe ich wieder die Sensorenaufzeichnung in den Screen gepackt.
Hoffe, das passt so.
Generell spackt der Benchmark ein wenig herum. Beim neuen Superposition Bench flutscht es mit 2176Mhz und bei Heaven4.0 muss ich auf 2138Mhz, bzw 2126Mhz runter.
Bei Szene 20 hab ich dann für 5 Sekunden nen Blackscreen, bevor der Bench weiter läuft. Aber was solls...  

*720p* (Single GPU)

4420 | AMD-FXler | Ryzen7 1800x @ 4.0Ghz | 32GB DDR4-2933 CL 16-17-17-35-1T | GTX 1080 @ 1426/2138MHz | Link

*1080p* (Single GPU)

2957 | AMD-FXler | Ryzen7 1800x @ 4.0Ghz | 32GB DDR4-2933 CL 16-17-17-35-1T | GTX 1080 @ 1426/2126MHz | Link


----------



## Eusde (2. Juli 2017)

Update 2:

1723|EUSDE|I5 3570K @ 4,2 GHz| 8 GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T| GTX 1060 6GB KFA2 @ 2050/4002|Link


----------



## MDJ (22. Juli 2017)

Watertouch schrieb:


> Update.
> @MDJ Da hast du wohl etwas vertauscht, die angegebene Punktzahl deckt sich nicht mit deinem Screenshot.


Komisch, keine Ahnung wie ich da durcheinander gekommen bin 

1080p: 2973 |MDJ| i5-4670 @ 3.4 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL9-9-9-24-2T | GTX 1080 @ 1772/1351/1911| Link


----------



## NM1984 (24. Juli 2017)

Habe ich mal spontan gemacht. Gibt mit Sicherheit Optimierungsbedarf. Nächstes mal werde ich mal schauen was sich optimieren lässt....

5688 | NM1984 | i7-7700k @ 4,7MHz | 32GB DDR-3200 CL 16-18-18-36 2T | 2x NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti @ 1712/1388 | Link


----------



## JackTheHero (25. Juli 2017)

*720p*

4999 | JackTheHero | 7700K @ 4.8 Ghz | 32 GB DDR4-3000 CL15-17-17-35 1T | GTX 1070 @Default Boost 1863 Mhz | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Juchuu, ich führe die 720p Liste an.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (26. Juli 2017)

> Juchuu, ich führe die 720p Liste an.


Nicht mehr lange....

*@720p*
5882 | SuddenDeathStgt | i7 3770K @4.5 GHz | 24 GB DDR3-1600 CL9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 1080 @2,05GHz GPU; 11,3GHz VRAM (effektiv) | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JackTheHero (26. Juli 2017)

Deine GTX 1080 haut die 20% mehr raus. Mist. ^^


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (26. Juli 2017)

Da ich noch ein OSD mitlaufen ließ, gab es trotz 720p auch gelegentliche GPU-Limits bzw. die GPU rödelte hin-u. wieder auch auf Anschlag. Da spielt mehr GPU-Power dann auch "einen gewissen Joker aus"....^^
Warum sind denn deine Minimumframes so niedrig?


----------



## JackTheHero (26. Juli 2017)

Das frage ich mich auch, hab nie 9.5 FPS gesehen, aber irgendwo scheinen sie ja gewesen zu sein. Muss nochmal laufen lassen.  Vielleicht der Cache auf 4.5 Ghz verursacht die, keine Ahnung. Hab in keinem Spiel Lags gehabt bisher. Lasse nochmal laufen.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (26. Juli 2017)

Vielleicht wurde während dem Benchen Leistung abgezwackt? Ich denke auch mal, da geht bei deiner Config sicherlich bzw. wesentlich mehr & einstellige Minimumframes sind einer KabyLake-Config auch nicht würdig....


----------



## JackTheHero (26. Juli 2017)

Hab das OSD auch mal mitlaufen lassen. GPU sehr oft auf 99% und CPU läuft ja quasi auf 1.5 Kernen nur und dann auch mal gerne ein Kern 100%. Daher die Max FPS höher als bei dir. Aber die 9.5 Min FPS hab ich wieder.  Müsste mal Cache auf 4.2 runtertakten und dann mal schauen.


----------



## JackTheHero (26. Juli 2017)

Wie ich es mir gedacht habe, war es der Cache. Trat auch nur auf bei Wechsel auf Scene 18 und 19. Da gab es auch kleinere Ruckler. Da war der Cache wohl am Limit und hat die Ausschläge nach unten erzeugt. Hab den Cache nun auf 4.2 GHz laufen lassen und lief sauber durch. Für Alltag lasse ich ihn nun auf Last bei 4.3 Ghz laufen.  Mache noch einen Run jetzt auf 4.3 Ghz um zu schauen ob die auch so glatt durchlaufen und dann lass ich es so. 

Min FPS waren dann bei 4.2 Ghz UC 41.2 FPS und Max 462.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (26. Juli 2017)

Na also & dies ist auch einer KabyLake-Config schon eher würdig. 
Ich denke mal, die ~5000 Pkt.+ wirst Du noch knacken....


----------



## JackTheHero (26. Juli 2017)

Ja es waren dann 5099 Punkte, aber der Cache war es wohl doch nicht. Glaube das liegt am Benchmark selber und ist zufällig. Selbst mit 4.2 Cache hab ich beim Wechsel auf Szene 19 eben 9.5 FPS Abfall beim Wechsel gehabt.

Ok, nun läuft es auch bei 4.5 Ghz Cache so durch ohne schweren Drop. Liegt am Benchmark und ist Glückssache. ^^

5089 | JackTheHero | 7700K @ 4.8 Ghz | 32 GB DDR4-3000 CL15-17-17-35 1T | GTX 1070 @Default Boost 1863 Mhz | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (26. Juli 2017)

Ich glaube, da stockt es generell (egal ob 720, 1080, 1440p etc.), aber die Minimumframes werden da bei mir nicht "gedrückt".....Wenn man sich auch hier mal die Tabelle/das Ranking anschaut, dann haben die oberen Ergebnisse alle immer mindestens ~30FPS+
Aber Du hattest ja auch schon ~42FPS. K.A. was sich da beißt, aber entscheidend ist ja immer noch die Gesamtscore & das natürlich deine Games reibungslos performen....


----------



## JackTheHero (26. Juli 2017)

Naja, für Platz 2 reicht es ja mit meiner GTX 1070. ^^


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (26. Juli 2017)

So siehts aus und das ist doch aller Ehren wert & Du lässt damit viele Configs hinter dich. Mal schauen, was CL reißen wird....^^


*
Update @720p*
5980 | SuddenDeathStgt | i7 3770K @4.7 GHz | 24 GB DDR3-1600 CL9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 1080 @2,05GHz GPU; 11,3GHz VRAM (effektiv) | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein Plus von 200MHz CPU-Takt hat noch die Minimum-u. Maximumframes als auch die Gesamtscore ein klein wenig ansteigen lassen. Mit dem 24/7-Setting, 4.5GHz CPU, ist das Bitchle noch recht potent, besonders da meine CPU vor kurzem "ihr fünfjähriges gefeiert hat"....


----------



## DARPA (26. Juli 2017)

Macht ihr jetzt eure eigene Rangliste ohne AA, oder wie?


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (26. Juli 2017)

Ups, sorry & darauf habe ich gar nicht geachtet. Ich dachte der 720p-Bench wird ohne MSAA durchgeführt. Natürlich machen wir nicht unsere eigene Rangliste.^^

*Update 720p mit 8xMSAA*
4928 | SuddenDeathStgt | i7 3770K @4,5 GHz | 24 GB DDR3-1600 CL9-9-9-24 1T | GTX 1080 @2,05GHz GPU; 11,3GHz VRAM (effektiv) | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Ultima- (27. Juli 2017)

1534 | -Ultima- | i5 3570k @stock/turbo an | 16 GB DDR3-1600 CL-9-9-9.24 | GTX 1060 @Default Boost 1924Mhz | 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Btw: 
GTA5  laut afterburner GPU: 1924Mhz und laut GPU-Z log: 1923.5Mhz.
Ich habe nichts an der Karte gemacht


----------



## zotac2012 (7. August 2017)

Update!
2750 | Zotac2012 | i7-4790K @4600MHz | 16GB DDR3-2133 CL 10-11-10-31-2T | GTX 1070 @1737MHz (Boost 2113MHz) /2377MHz VRAM | Link


----------



## NM1984 (8. August 2017)

Wird der Thread eigentlich noch geupdated ?


----------



## MrHide (10. August 2017)

4188 | MrHide | i7-7700K @ 5000MHz | 16GB DDR4-3000 CL 15-16-16-35-2T | EVGA GTX 1080 Ti FTW3 Hybrid @ 2100/6000MHz | Link


----------



## ZÜNDELholz (29. September 2017)

1080p TitanXp -2WaySLI

                                                                                                                                                                                                    5385|ZÜNDELholz| Intel i7-980X @4720Mhz | 6Gb DDR3 -2065Mhz CL-8-8-8-22-98-1T | Nvidia Titan XpSLI@Min1937Mhz, Max 2037Mhz/6003Mhz |Link


----------



## Y0U-D3AD-BR0 (30. September 2017)

1693 | Y0U-D3AD-BR0 |Intel i7 6700 @ 3700Mhz| 16GB DRR4-2133 CL 15-15-15-36-278-2T | Gigabyte GTX 1060 G1 Gaming @ 2025Mhz/4004Mhz | Link


----------



## MDJ (15. Oktober 2017)

Single-GPU / 1080p

2984 | MDJ | i7-8700 @ Stock | 16GB (2x 8GB) DDR4-3000 Corsair Vengeance LPX  CL15-17-17-35 (CMK16GX4M2B3000C15) | GTX 1080 @ 1772/1351/1911 | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Orangenschlotzer (1. Dezember 2017)

4028 | Orangenschlotzer | i5-4670K @ 4100MHz | 24GB DDR3-1866 CL 9-10-9-27-2T | MSI GTX 1080ti Aero OC @ 2076/6400MHz |  Link

Läuft 
Der immens hohe Speichertakt, der nötig war, um die 1080ti auf den Punktestand zu hieven, ist im 24/7 Modus wahrscheinlich nicht stabil. Für einen Unigine Run reicht es aber anscheinend. 
Das System wurde von einer Custom Wasserkühlung gekühlt, deren Mor-Ra3 Radiator draußen auf dem Balkon des Hauses angebracht ist. So lassen sich GPU- Temperaturen an der 0°C Grenze und darunter realisieren. Das schöne ist ja, das Fertigmischungen für Wasserkühlungen so viel Glycol enthalten, dass das System bis -20°C Frostfest ist 
Unter Last steigt hier die maximale GPU Temperatur so auf 10°C und das bei 120% Power Limit (mehr geht bei der Karte nicht). Kondensation gibt es keine, alles läuft prima, aber es wird ein bisschen kalt im Zimmer 
Den Treiber hatte ich auf Default Einstellungen zurückgesetzt.


----------



## 6ooflames (19. Dezember 2017)

Single-GPU 720p OpenGL Linux
2579 | 6ooflames | i7-7700K @ 4800MHz | 16GB G.Skill Aegis DDR4 @ 3000MHz, CL16-18-18-38 | nVidia GeForce GTX 1060 @ 1620 MHz (1847 MHz Boost)/4006MHz real (8012MHz DDR) | Link


----------



## AlternaNicklA (31. Dezember 2017)

*AlternaNicklA*

3503 | AlternaNicklA | Core i7 860 @ 3633 Mhz | G.Skill Sniper @ 1544 Mhz | CL11-11-11 28 CR2 | Gainward Geforce GTX 1080 Ti @ 1996 Mhz / 5950Mhz | Link


----------



## AlternaNicklA (31. Dezember 2017)

Single GPU


----------



## Benji21 (4. Mai 2018)

Multi GPU, 

4375 | Benji21 | Ryzen Threadripper 1920x @ 3999 Mhz (Game Mode) | G.Skill Trident Z Octa Kit 64GB @ 2933 Mhz | CL 16-16-16-36-69-1T | 2x Nvidia Geforce GTX 1070 Ti (founders/MSI Aero) @ 2050/4176 Mhz (Air cooled)


----------



## MIIIK09 (11. Mai 2018)

Single GPU

1080p : 3975 | MIIIK09 | TR4-1950X 16 x @ 3800MHz | 32GB DDR4-3000 CL 15-17-17-35 | GTX 1080 ti @ 2075/6497MHz | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IluBabe (15. September 2019)

Single CPU 1080p 
MSI GTX 1060 OC 3GB

1667 | IluBabe | 4770k @ 4,62 GHz | 2x8GB Trident X  @ 2410MHz 10-12-12-30-1T | MSI GTX 1060 OC 3GB @ 1935/2317MHz



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IluBabe (29. September 2019)

Single CPU 1080p
Asus Strix Rog GTX 1070 8G

2576 | IluBabe | 4770k @ 4,62 GHz | 2x8GB Trident X @ 2410MHz 10-12-12-30-1T | Asus Strix Rog GTX 1070 8G @ 1696/2088/2302MHz



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

